# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012



## David sf (30 Set 2012 às 23:29)

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões

*
Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## beachboy30 (1 Out 2012 às 11:55)

Bons dias .

Bom, esta semana parece que vai ser uma semana bastante amena em termos de temperaturas, e com vento fraco a moderado de NW. Nada a assinalar. 

Para o fim de semana prolongado, parece que um anticiclone na zona da Europa Central em conjunto com uma vigorosa depressão que está a ser modelada para a zona dos Açores (os suspeitos do costume ) induzirá uma corrente de SE na P.I., fazendo subir a dorsal africana, pelo que será de esperar um aumento das temperaturas, em especial nas regiões do interior. Ao mesmo tempo, serão de esperar algumas nuvens altas, principalmente a partir de Sábado/Domingo, mas com as temperaturas ainda relativamente elevadas. Bom fim de semana para passear em perspectiva portanto . Mas convém acompanhar as próximas runs...

A ver vamos se a depressão que está a ser modelada na zona dos Açores para o final desta semana faz aparição por cá na semana seguinte...


----------



## LuisFilipe (1 Out 2012 às 12:39)

Bem a ultima run do GFS mete calor à brava para o fim de semana, acho que nao é normal tanto calor para a época em que ja estamos, mas tudo pode acontecer.
As proximas runs ja devem normalçizar mais a situação, nao acredito que venha aquele calor todo.


----------



## duncan (1 Out 2012 às 13:52)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Bem a ultima run do GFS mete calor à brava para o fim de semana, acho que nao é normal tanto calor para a época em que ja estamos, mas tudo pode acontecer.
> As proximas runs ja devem normalçizar mais a situação, nao acredito que venha aquele calor todo.



ola,normal!? o ano passado o mes de outubro foi super quente,ja nao me admiro se voltar acontecer.qualquer dia este calor passa a ser normal.


----------



## supercell (1 Out 2012 às 18:59)

O IM prevê chuva a partir de Domingo..., será uma previsão credível?


----------



## boneli (1 Out 2012 às 19:24)

supercell disse:


> O IM prevê chuva a partir de Domingo..., será uma previsão credível?




Tendo em conta que ainda falta muito tempo não é de fiar...de run para run as coisa mudam.
Básicamente o que me parece é a chuva tem sido atrasada à medida que as run vão saindo.
Vmos ver e esperar.


----------



## Rainstorm (1 Out 2012 às 20:42)

Pois é mas também com a Nadine a andar por aí as previsões são dificeis!!
Mas eu acredito já num fim-de-semana de mudança


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2012 às 23:49)

Mudanças no Fim de Semana não me parece nada, mas pode ser que sim lá para meio da próxima semana se não adiar! Outubro vai iniciar mal na primeira quinzena pelo é o que me parece nos modelos.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2012 às 10:24)

Parece que continuamos na mesma sina, sendo que Setembro manteve os mesmos níveis de seca na zona sul - seca extrema, e as barragens sofreram um grande "stress" hidrico durante o mês de Setembro.

O mês de Outubro ao que parece segue na mesma onda, e assim sendo parece que pelo menos os primeiros 15 dias serão quentes e algo secos, com o AA mais tarde a posicionar-se a oeste de portugal prolongando a seca por mais umas semanas.

Uma pergunta, será que se estará a preparar uma "bomba relógio" em termos meteorológicos, ou será que os modelos vão falhar redondamente a previsão de um Outubro muito chuvoso ???

Eu no mês de Setembro de acordo com o modelo CFS esperava um Outubro normal a chuvoso, sendo que este até era o modelo que dava um Outubro mais calminho.

Vamos lá a ver quando isto muda .....


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2012 às 12:38)

Saída drástica do GFS, até dia 18 de Outubro não coloca uma pinga no sul do país. Mais do mesmo, a seca promete durar mais uns meses. As árvores começam a dar sinal de fraqueza, os longos meses de seca promete entrar para além do razoável. Mas, um dia não admirava nada que viesse algo extremo como atingiu o Sul de Espanha, que deixe 200 ou 300 mm em poucos dias. Já existe uma albufeira no Algarve que tem o volume armazenado abaixo do volume morto. Os citrinos na zona de Silves não tardam começam a morrer, sem água para os regar e sem chuva. 2012 um ano bissexto e tal como dizem os antigos ano bissexto apanha-se tudo num cesto. Não basta a crise que o país enfrenta ainda mais uma seca que não tem fim à vista. Enfim...


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2012 às 15:25)

Algumas mensagens sobre a seca & agricultura foram movidas para outro tópico que é bem mais apropriado, 

 Impacto agrícola da seca 2011-2012

PS: e outras que não acrescentam nada a este tema das previsões foram eliminadas:


----------



## cactus (3 Out 2012 às 01:35)

Vince disse:


> Algumas mensagens sobre a seca & agricultura foram movidas para outro tópico que é bem mais apropriado,
> 
> Impacto agrícola da seca 2011-2012
> 
> PS: e outras que não acrescentam nada a este tema das previsões foram eliminadas:



leio muito  de futurismos e pessimismos, e até politica, agora de metreologia nepia..( uma seca mesmo)


----------



## rozzo (3 Out 2012 às 10:57)

cactus disse:


> leio muito  de futurismos e pessimismos, e até politica, agora de metreologia nepia..( uma seca mesmo)



Vá lá, por favor num fórum de *METEOROLOGIA* não vamos maltratar o nome da principal motivação pela qual que estamos todos aqui a debater! 

Não quero ser "picuínhas", mas dói no coração! eheheh


----------



## stormy (3 Out 2012 às 17:33)

Até 3f, pelo continente, tempo quente, vento fraquinho ou nulo, humidade a subir, que deverá acentuar a sensação de tempo abafado..

A proximidade da depressão nos Açores, para alem de injectar ar tropical aos montes, deverá tambem causar a passagem de algumas nuvens altas, mas nada de mais.

Será um belissimo fim de semana de feriado.

Para a 2a metade da semana que vem, a coisa torna-se mais volatil...

Primeiro, temos sobre nós imensa energia armazenada, sob forma de ar quente e humido potencialmente instavel:






Depois, temos um novo sistema tropical, que poderá contribuir para nos injectar ainda mais energia, ou mesmo, caso se aguente forte nos proximos 3 dias, há hipoteses de ele vir cá parar, com consequencias imprevisiveis ao nivel do tipo de reacção que a atmosfera terá:






Em suma...temos um enorme potencial para haver uma boa tempestade de Outono..mas tudo dependerá de como é que a atmosfera vai reagir a esta brutal injecção de energia tropical.

Podemos acabar com uma parte dessa energia a ir para norte, alimentar depressões na Europa, e nós ficamos com o AA, OU com uma depressão forte a entrar de W/NW, OU uma cut-off a isolar-se a oeste.......tudo em aberto.
Não se fiem muito em analises literais aos modelos para já porque com tanta energia potencial, qualquer pequena perturbação pode rapidamente alterar todo o contexto sinoptico.


----------



## stormy (3 Out 2012 às 17:51)

Para quem gosta de coisas um pouco mais tecnicas, podemos analisar aqui o par AO/NAO a 15 dias:







Dá para ver que a NAO tem tendencia a entrar numa fase positiva, enquanto a AO deverá manter-se negativa a neutra, com uma tendencia a voltar a positiva lá para o fim do periodo ( 14-16out).

Este padrão, assim só por sim, geralmente está associado a fluxos zonais fortes e a baixa latitude no Atlantico...depressões a correr entre a Terra nova e o UK.

Agora, tomando em conta que no Atlantico leste se está a acumular energia proveniente dos Tropicos, enquanto na America do Norte tem ocorrido o inverno ( tem estado bastate frio por lá), podemos assumir como provavel, que ao longo destes proximos 15 dias a região de fronteira mais activa entre as duas massas de ar se situará numa diagonal NE-SW sobre o Atlantico central.

Logo...é possivel que as depressões ao virem para leste, apanhem essa região de fronteira e possam ganhar intensidade....
Tendo em conta que para já o padrão está muito complexo, apesar de tudo podemos vislumbrar alguns indicios que talvez a partir de meados do mês a situação meteorologica se altere a favor da chuva e instabilidade por Portugal Continental e talvez pela Madeira.

Para o fim do mês, caso se mantenha a ideia geral de NAO+/AO-, o mais provavel é que a NAO acabe por ir atraz da AO  e puxe para o negativo..os dois indices normalmente andam de mãos juntas, mas com um certo atraso a responder ás variações mutuas...
Se assim for, tanto pode dar para a chuva como para o tempo seco dependendo do tipo de bloqueio....portanto...indefenição..


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Out 2012 às 18:58)

Caros todos,

Vai tudo correr da melhor maneira. No ano passado foi Verão até ao final de Outubro. Este ano já houve umas "piadinhas": chuva, vento e trovoada. Acredito naquela energia potencial que vai desencadear a tal tempestade tropical mencionada por Stormy 
Assinado (com optimismo): Mary Poppy


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2012 às 19:00)

O que eu vejo nos modelos é zero. Precipitação no GFS até dia 19 de Outubro, zero. Nem nos sonhos a mais de 300 horas vê-se algo motivador Já leva dois dias assim, sem colocar qualquer precipitação, quando nem nos sonhos colocam precipitação já se sabe o que nos espera, tempo seco.


----------



## supercell (3 Out 2012 às 22:40)

Haverá chuva na próxima semana?
Ainda há alguma instabilidade nos modelos?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Out 2012 às 23:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O que eu vejo nos modelos é zero. Precipitação no GFS até dia 19 de Outubro, zero. Nem nos sonhos a mais de 300 horas vê-se algo motivador Já leva dois dias assim, sem colocar qualquer precipitação, quando nem nos sonhos colocam precipitação já se sabe o que nos espera, tempo seco.




O algarve está a tornar-se um verdadeiro deserto ()


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Out 2012 às 23:23)

stormy disse:


> Até 3f, pelo continente, tempo quente, vento fraquinho ou nulo, humidade a subir, que deverá acentuar a sensação de tempo abafado..
> 
> A proximidade da depressão nos Açores, para alem de injectar ar tropical aos montes, deverá tambem causar a passagem de algumas nuvens altas, mas nada de mais.
> 
> ...



Boa noite Caro Amigo stormy,

Quando falas de:

"Depois, temos um novo sistema tropical, que poderá contribuir para nos injectar ainda mais energia, ou mesmo, caso se aguente forte nos proximos 3 dias, há hipoteses de ele vir cá parar"

Estás a referir-te a atual depressão tropical (15L) que está a +- 1870 km à oeste de Cabo Verde? Se realmente aumentar de intensidade e migrar para tempestade tropical será então batizada (Oscar). Será que ela se vai aguentar tanto tempo no mar com alguma chance de nos visitar? Alguns especialistas duvidam.... Veremos.

Pessoalmente espero que venha visitar o Continente  (Vamos deixar os amigos Açorianos de folga, já levaram este ano com 2 brindes "Nadine".

Cmps.


----------



## cactus (4 Out 2012 às 03:14)

rozzo disse:


> Vá lá, por favor num fórum de *METEOROLOGIA* não vamos maltratar o nome da principal motivação pela qual que estamos todos aqui a debater!
> 
> Não quero ser "picuínhas", mas dói no coração! eheheh



Nada picuinhas


----------



## trovoadas (4 Out 2012 às 09:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O que eu vejo nos modelos é zero. Precipitação no GFS até dia 19 de Outubro, zero. Nem nos sonhos a mais de 300 horas vê-se algo motivador Já leva dois dias assim, sem colocar qualquer precipitação, quando nem nos sonhos colocam precipitação já se sabe o que nos espera, tempo seco.



Talvez seja como o ano passado em que só foi chover na última semana de Outubro...
De resto parece quase certo que até dia 15 não se passará nada em Portugal Continental, se bem que há sempre a possibilidade de daqui a uns dias os modelos começarem a ver algo diferente, ainda mais porque acima das 192h os modelos não dizem coisa com coisa.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Out 2012 às 10:03)

Efectivamente a boa noticia do dia é que os modelos já não se entendem após digamos as 192h, mas aparenta crescer a possibilidade de se formar uma depressão pelo menos em altura, que poderá ter maior desenvolvimento se o AA evoluir para Nordeste, e a depressão em altura seja deslocada no bordo do AA para oeste rumo ao sul de Portugal !


----------



## 1337 (4 Out 2012 às 11:01)

trovoadas disse:


> Talvez seja como o ano passado em que só foi chover na última semana de Outubro...
> De resto parece quase certo que até dia 15 não se passará nada em Portugal Continental, se bem que há sempre a possibilidade de daqui a uns dias os modelos começarem a ver algo diferente, ainda mais porque acima das 192h os modelos não dizem coisa com coisa.



Portugal Continental não é só o sul do país, eu tenho quase a certeza que para o norte na próxima semana vai chover algo entre segunda e terça feira, por isso não generalizes :P


----------



## Aurélio (4 Out 2012 às 11:12)

1337 disse:


> Portugal Continental não é só o sul do país, eu tenho quase a certeza que para o norte na próxima semana vai chover algo entre segunda e terça feira, por isso não generalizes :P



Por acaso tens razão, dado que o ECMWF indica chuva essencialmente no litoral Norte e Centro, entre Segunda e Quarta. Provavelmente o "trovoadas" não tinha olhado para os mapas de precipitação do modelo ECMWF, mas sim para os do GFS !

Mesmo aqui para o sul penso que a partir do dia 15 (começa a Feira de Faro) devemos começar a ver alguma coisa.


----------



## supercell (4 Out 2012 às 14:43)

Parece então que para a próxima semana aqui no norte irá haver alguma chuva, mas será alguma coisa de especial, ou só para acalmar o pó?


----------



## Aurélio (4 Out 2012 às 14:53)

Ainda está dependente de vários factores, nomeadamente da energia que o Oscar poderá adicionar ao Atlântico.

Estou curioso é em saber se esta energia toda trazida em Setembro e Outubro se poderá ter algum reflexo no resto do nosso Outono ou não ?

A esta minha pergunta penso que as melhores pessoas para me responderem serão o Stormy e o Vince !!


----------



## rozzo (4 Out 2012 às 14:56)

supercell disse:


> Parece então que para a próxima semana aqui no norte irá haver alguma chuva, mas será alguma coisa de especial, ou só para acalmar o pó?



Lá está, para a próxima semana, portanto ainda a uma distância temporal para não se poder dizer se a chuva será muita ou pouca. Na verdade, dada alguma incerteza nos modelos em tempos recentes (com toda esta confusão no Atlântico) eu diria que nem para ter certeza assim tão grande se chove ou não...

Mas sim, os dois principais modelos globais (ECMWF e GFS) começam a entrar em algum acordo do cavado afectar pelo menos o NW da península, e de nestas regiões parecer ir chover. Quanto ao muito ao pouco, mesmo dentro da região Norte poderá variar muito, pois frentes um pouco bloqueadas e com uma orientação SW-NE são propícias a grandes variações de precipitação entre regiões baixas e regiões montanhosas. E neste momento, mesmo que se venha a confirmar o cenário de chuva, os modelos divergem em se ela fica no limite quase apenas sobre o mar e o extremo NW, ou se penetra mais facilmente pela península, o que também pode dar no 8 ou 80.

A mim parece-me (com confiança moderada) que as frentes irão ficar algo bloqueadas e "morrer" um pouco ao chegar a terra, portanto sem muita chuva, pelo menos nos primeiros dias da semana, tentando a depressão ganhar terreno aos poucos, e quem sabe fornecer alguma precipitação mais significativa já perto do meio da semana. Mais para o final da semana (aqui já com muito pouca confiança...) aparecem sinais de o cavado se poder "quebrar" e se formar uma boa cut-off sobre a península, situação que poderia ser muito interessante, mas aqui já falamos em demasiada incerteza...

Tentando ser simples, se tivesse de apostar, e falando no Norte como pediste, eu apostaria em chuva moderada algures entre 2ª-4ª, à partida sem grandes exageros, e esperava mais 2-3 dias para ver a possibilidade da tal cut-off, mas para já não contava muito com ela à confiança.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Out 2012 às 15:05)

rozzo disse:


> Lá está, para a próxima semana, portanto ainda a uma distância temporal para não se poder dizer se a chuva será muita ou pouca. Na verdade, dada alguma incerteza nos modelos em tempos recentes (com toda esta confusão no Atlântico) eu diria que nem para ter certeza assim tão grande se chove ou não...
> 
> Mas sim, os dois principais modelos globais (ECMWF e GFS) começam a entrar em algum acordo do cavado afectar pelo menos o NW da península, e de nestas regiões parecer ir chover. Quanto ao muito ao pouco, mesmo dentro da região Norte poderá variar muito, pois frentes um pouco bloqueadas e com uma orientação SW-NE são propícias a grandes variações de precipitação entre regiões baixas e regiões montanhosas. E neste momento, mesmo que se venha a confirmar o cenário de chuva, os modelos divergem em se ela fica no limite quase apenas sobre o mar e o extremo NW, ou se penetra mais facilmente pela península, o que também pode dar no 8 ou 80.
> 
> A mim parece-me (com confiança moderada) que as frentes irão ficar algo bloqueadas e "morrer" um pouco ao chegar a terra, portanto sem muita chuva, pelo menos nos primeiros dias da semana, tentando a depressão ganhar terreno aos poucos, e quem sabe fornecer alguma precipitação mais significativa já perto do meio da semana. Mais para o final da semana (aqui já com muito pouca confiança...) aparecem sinais de o cavado se poder "quebrar" e se formar uma boa cut-off sobre a península, situação que poderia ser muito interessante, mas aqui já falamos em demasiada incerteza...



Em alguns modelos espreitando a 15 dias (portanto mais do que pra o fim da proxima semana), o vigoroso AA está com uma ligeira tendência em migrar mais para latitudes acima da PI !
Com uma confiança muito reduzida apoiada pelas previsões a 1 mês do CFS, esse Anticiclone parece durar bastante tempo, mas que se for a latitudes mais a norte abre espaço para criação de cavados a sudoeste de Portugal, e entre os Açores e a Madeira, mas por outro lado penso que isso apenas será possível (até porque nada nasce do nada) se houver uma depressão tropical ou uma entrada de ar frio vinda de algum lado, o que neste momento devido ao enorme tamanho do Anticiclone previsto parece muito pouco provável.


----------



## rozzo (4 Out 2012 às 15:24)

Aurélio disse:


> Com uma confiança muito reduzida apoiada pelas previsões a 1 mês do CFS, esse Anticiclone parece durar bastante tempo, mas que se for a latitudes mais a norte abre espaço para criação de cavados a sudoeste de Portugal, e entre os Açores e a Madeira



Confesso que estava de olho nessa hipótese, está na última saída operacional do ECMWF, e algo "escondida" nos ensembles de ECMWF e GFS, e sempre alguma esperança que se confirme, mas lá está a confiança é muito baixa.
E ao fim destes anos a "virar-frangos" que levamos aqui em futurologia modelística, já temos a consciência que esse padrão de cut-offs a SW é dos padrões por nós mais adorados, mas também dos padrões mais inventados e eternamente adiados no médio-prazo pelos modelos infelizmente, ou que acabam em Espanha. E que muitas vezes as melhores cut-offs que temos nem são vistas nos modelos a vários dias, e aparecem quase do nada.


----------



## stormy (4 Out 2012 às 15:36)

Já amanhã os modelos colocam uma tenue ondulação em altura, com um embolsamento ligeiramente mais frio que a atmosfera circundante, a cruzar o pais de SW para NE.

Acopolado a esta ondulação em altura, á superficie o vento rodará para sul e haverá uma entrada de ar humido a sul do Tejo ( 10-11g/Kg e Dew 16-17ºC), que originará algum CAPE na ordem dos 600 a 1000J/Kg especialmente no Algarve.

Acho portanto plausivel que possa ocorrer alguma convecção fraca nas horas mais quentes ( 13-16h), com algum aguaceiro isolado especialmente no baixo Alentejo e serra Algarvia.

:::::::::::

Para a semana ainda teremos de ver como evolui a depressão nos Açores, muito complexa...mas há alguns vislumbres  ( como referi no post anterior) de que poderá haver alguma instabilidade...mas para já é quase impossivel ter certezas.


----------



## Nunzio (4 Out 2012 às 15:36)

Boa tarde pessoal.

Digam-me uma coisa... a Nadine já está "em cheio" em cima dos Açores? (mais propriamente São Miguel)

Cumprimentos


----------



## stormy (4 Out 2012 às 19:29)

Nunzio disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal.
> 
> Digam-me uma coisa... a Nadine já está "em cheio" em cima dos Açores? (mais propriamente São Miguel)
> 
> Cumprimentos



A Nadine já morreu..

Agora há instabilidade, por vezes forte, mas é associada á depressão não-tropical. 

Para a semana alguns modelos colocam a hipotese de alguma chuva atingir o continente...mas para já é complicado de ter certezas.

Quanto ao longo termo e á questão do Aurelio...ter energia aqui perto ajuda, mas não é o unico factor necessario para haver uma mudança para uma situação de instabilidade duradoura...


----------



## Aurélio (5 Out 2012 às 12:07)

O GFS anda certinho nas suas ideias enquanto que o ECM anda um bocado "avariado" este ano, devido aos muitos saltos que efectua de run para run, e mesmo no curto prazo onde tinha melhor modelagem este ano está um desastre, deve ser como já foi referido anteriormente pelo David creio, não deve lidar bem com depressões tropicais.

Assim sendo neste momento existe alguma tendência do GFS de colocar precipitação convectiva no Norte e Centro algures entre Quinta e Sábado da próxima semana, sendo que ao mesmo tempo tem uma ligeira tendência a poder criar um ligeiro cavado a sudoeste de Portugal incrementado na ultima run, o que ao menos serve para nos fazer sonhar um pouco, ao mesmo tempo que o AA tem tendência para subir ligeiramente permitindo este tipo de situações.

O ECM como disse anteriormente anda aos saltos e por isso nem dá para dizer qual a sua tendência !


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Out 2012 às 19:58)

Os modelos estão completamente virados...sinceramente assim torna-se difícil grandes previsões, mas no mínimo o IM tem de olhar com cautela para os dois modelos...senão pode ter de mudar tudo repentinamente...

Para já o ECMWF mantém o tempo seco e sem grandes previsões de melhoria, o GFS esse sim prevê já a meio da semana (4ª feira) a chegada de precipitação generalizada pelo país...e digamos que não é pouca coisa....

O melhor é aguardar pelas próximas saídas para ver quem tem razão...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2012 às 20:19)

Pelo menos, no NW do território o ECM coloca precipitação fraca a moderada durante a próxima semana. Vendo o GFS até digo que nem hoje ele acerta, na úlrima run coloca 0.3 mm entre as 12h e as 18h de hoje para Olhão e durante toda a semana o GFS coloca 1.9 mm e no 2º painel nem chuva mete. 

A única coisa que vejo é a partir de domingo uma subida de temperatura que pode chegar aos 30ºC no Algarve.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Out 2012 às 20:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pelo menos, no NW do território o ECM coloca precipitação fraca a moderada durante a próxima semana. Vendo o GFS até digo que nem hoje ele acerta, na úlrima run coloca 0.3 mm entre as 12h e as 18h de hoje para Olhão e durante toda a semana o GFS coloca 1.9 mm e no 2º painel nem chuva mete.
> 
> A única coisa que vejo é a partir de domingo uma subida de temperatura que pode chegar aos 30ºC no Algarve.



Amanhã já mostram precipitação para aqui .... existe uma certa tendencia para aumento da pressão um pouco mais norte, só que ao mesmo tempo o AA terá que enfraquecer !


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Out 2012 às 21:12)

Até terça-feira os dois principais modelos permanecem praticamente iguais, depois é que se desviam bastante um do outro...

Qual deles estará certo? Ninguém poderá dizer com qualquer tipo de certezas...muito se jogará das interacções das depressões escandinavas/ altas pressões Europa central...e anticiclone oeste dos Açores/depressão NW da Península...

É muita coisa em jogo...


----------



## supercell (6 Out 2012 às 12:10)

Cheira-me a chuva na próxima semana...


----------



## jpalhais (6 Out 2012 às 12:24)

30º ??!!  Mas nunca mais nos livramos desta porcaria de tempo ?


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2012 às 12:27)

jpalhais disse:


> 30º ??!!  Mas nunca mais nos livramos desta porcaria de tempo ?



Não nos podemos queixar muito, este ano o inicio de Outubro até está a ser bem mais fresco que o ano passado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2012 às 12:28)

O GFS é tão bom que não coloca precipitação nenhuma no Algarve até dia 22. Acredito mais no ECM do que no GFS, visto colocar alguma precipitação no sul 5ªfeira. 

A partir de amanhã e até 4ªfeira vem aí o calor, tirando o NW do país que terá alguma chuva.


----------



## jpalhais (6 Out 2012 às 12:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não nos podemos queixar muito, este ano o inicio de Outubro até está a ser bem mais fresco que o ano passado.



De facto tem sido mais fresco , mas muito fraco em relação a chuva.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2012 às 12:47)

jpalhais disse:


> De facto tem sido mais fresco , mas muito fraco em relação a chuva.



A chuva lá virá, (esperemos) nos últimos anos não tem sido "muito normal" chover no inicio de Outubro, só pra Novembro a chuva e o frio se generalizam pra todo o país, até fins de Novembro a coisa tem sido mais ao menos quente e seca no geral.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Out 2012 às 13:11)

Com um bocado de sorte juntamos o Verão de São Martinho a este "Verão" sem fim à vista Desculpem o offtopic.

Bom agora a sério não vejo para já uma clara tendência de mudança, há apenas a possibilidade de alguma chuva(fraca) no Noroeste do país e talvez alguma convecção para a semana que vem, que não se sabe bem se acontecerá e em que sítios.
Aqui para o Sul espero que o ECM acerte desta vez mas há que ter sempre um pé atrás em relação a todos os modelos com esta distância, e em especial com este modelo que ultimamente não tem estado lá muito bem.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2012 às 14:15)

trovoadas disse:


> Com um bocado de sorte juntamos o Verão de São Martinho a este "Verão" sem fim à vista Desculpem o offtopic.
> 
> Bom agora a sério não vejo para já uma clara tendência de mudança, há apenas a possibilidade de alguma chuva(fraca) no Noroeste do país e talvez alguma convecção para a semana que vem, que não se sabe bem se acontecerá e em que sítios.
> Aqui para o Sul espero que o ECM acerte desta vez mas há que ter sempre um pé atrás em relação a todos os modelos com esta distância, e em especial com este modelo que ultimamente não tem estado lá muito bem.



Aquela chuva no Algarve deve estar um pouco camuflada pois apenas vi até ao Baixo Alentejo, e além disso aquilo não é mais do que uns 2 ou 3 mm. Na outra vez caiu 5 mm numa hora e apagou somente o pó de tão seco que isto está.

Além disso o ECM apenas andam aos saltos, mas o que ontem ainda era uma janela de esperança, hoje voltou tudo a esmerar-se pois o AA vai estar bastante forte.

Talvez lá mais para a Feira de Faro que é quando começa a chover a sério por aqui !


----------



## David sf (6 Out 2012 às 14:39)

Todos os meses de outubro este tópico enche-se de lamentos por não chover. Quantos anos mais será necessário para que nos mentalizemos que o normal é chover pouco em outubro? Que o mais normal é haver poucos dias de precipitação? Como já foi referido pelo Mário e pelo Aurélio, é relativamente normal só começar a chover no final deste mês, tal como aconteceu o ano passado e em 2009. Não há nenhum drama nisso, o único drama foi o inverno passado em que pouco choveu.

Quanto à previsão propriamente dita, há a possibilidade de um cavado passar pelo território do continente no final da próxima semana, podendo ocorrer precipitação, que não deverá ser nem muito generalizada nem em grandes quantidades. 

A longo prazo, e com a clara tendência do deslocamento do vórtice polar para a América do Norte, não vislumbro grandes hipóteses de haver uma mudança de padrão, a não ser com a presença de alguma cut-off que consiga irromper no meio das altas pressões que nos irão rodear. Tal cenário aparece bastante convincente em todos os modelos, e estabelecerá de novo um fluxo de nordeste, com anticiclone dos Açores em crista para as ilhas britânicas. Portanto secura, e a única hipótese de termos chuva, perante este padrão, é vir alguma cut-off de este, algo que se tem visto em algumas saídas, mas ainda a distâncias temporais enormes.


----------



## Rainstorm (6 Out 2012 às 14:59)

As coisas estão mesmo muito mal, por cá o outono tarda em chegar mas no resto da Europa ele já vai chegar em força para o final da próxima semana e por cá é Primavera


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2012 às 15:22)

David sf disse:


> Todos os meses de outubro este tópico enche-se de lamentos por não chover. Quantos anos mais será necessário para que nos mentalizemos que o normal é chover pouco em outubro? Que o mais normal é haver poucos dias de precipitação? Como já foi referido pelo Mário e pelo Aurélio, é relativamente normal só começar a chover no final deste mês, tal como aconteceu o ano passado e em 2009. Não há nenhum drama nisso, o único drama foi o inverno passado em que pouco choveu.
> 
> Quanto à previsão propriamente dita, há a possibilidade de um cavado passar pelo território do continente no final da próxima semana, podendo ocorrer precipitação, que não deverá ser nem muito generalizada nem em grandes quantidades.
> 
> A longo prazo, e com a clara tendência do deslocamento do vórtice polar para a América do Norte, não vislumbro grandes hipóteses de haver uma mudança de padrão, a não ser com a presença de alguma cut-off que consiga irromper no meio das altas pressões que nos irão rodear. Tal cenário aparece bastante convincente em todos os modelos, e estabelecerá de novo um fluxo de nordeste, com anticiclone dos Açores em crista para as ilhas britânicas. Portanto secura, e a única hipótese de termos chuva, perante este padrão, é vir alguma cut-off de este, algo que se tem visto em algumas saídas, mas ainda a distâncias temporais enormes.



Por acaso já sabes alguma coisa do modelo ECMWF em termos de sazonais, estive atento áquele Twitter mas não vi lá nada.

Quanto ao longo prazo como disseste a tendência é o Vortice Polar ir para a América do Norte o que não podia ser pior, e sinceramente isto parece a antitese das sazonais (iniciais).
Infelizmente olhando ás saidas do CFS para o mês de Novembro, essa tendencia nos ultimos dias é clara. Vortice na America do Norte (parte leste obviamente), e depois um grande campo anticiciclónico  o que teoricamente deveria acontecer de acordo com a maioria dos modelos excpeto CFS, a partir de Dezembro.

Sinto que alguma coisa tá mal este ano nos modelos sazonais, e por isso aguardo ansiosamente as saidas dos modelos de Outubro, para ver se existe inversão na tendência ... porque se as mais recentes previsões dos ultimos dias do CFS, e modelos a 15 dias estiverem correctas, então Outubro pelo menos será seco em especial quanto mais a sul.

Mas claro pode surgir sempre uma cut-off, que pode acontecer em cenários bloqueados como o previsto para os próximos tempos.

Aguardemos com calma, que isto anda muito confuso, e não me lembro de nenhuma feira de Faro sem chuva nos ultimos anos


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Out 2012 às 17:49)

Da mesma forma que os lamentos da longa espera pela chuva são desadequados, também me parece pouco plausível alargar tanto o horizonte como alguns têm feito...

Se o GFS parece ter recuado nas previsões de precipitação mais generosa, o ECMWF parece não estar tão "seco" como nas saídas anteriores...parece-me mais um meio termo a pender para o europeu...
Afinal ainda estamos nos inícios de Outubro, tudo pode mudar rapidamente...


----------



## stormy (6 Out 2012 às 20:12)

David sf disse:


> Todos os meses de outubro este tópico enche-se de lamentos por não chover. Quantos anos mais será necessário para que nos mentalizemos que o normal é chover pouco em outubro? Que o mais normal é haver poucos dias de precipitação? Como já foi referido pelo Mário e pelo Aurélio, é relativamente normal só começar a chover no final deste mês, tal como aconteceu o ano passado e em 2009. Não há nenhum drama nisso, o único drama foi o inverno passado em que pouco choveu.
> 
> Quanto à previsão propriamente dita, há a possibilidade de um cavado passar pelo território do continente no final da próxima semana, podendo ocorrer precipitação, que não deverá ser nem muito generalizada nem em grandes quantidades.
> 
> A longo prazo, e com a clara tendência do deslocamento do vórtice polar para a América do Norte, não vislumbro grandes hipóteses de haver uma mudança de padrão, a não ser com a presença de alguma cut-off que consiga irromper no meio das altas pressões que nos irão rodear. Tal cenário aparece bastante convincente em todos os modelos, e estabelecerá de novo um fluxo de nordeste, com anticiclone dos Açores em crista para as ilhas britânicas. Portanto secura, e a única hipótese de termos chuva, perante este padrão, é vir alguma cut-off de este, algo que se tem visto em algumas saídas, mas ainda a distâncias temporais enormes.




Primeiro...Outubro não é um mês seco, no sul ( do Tejo) é até um dos meses mais chuvosos do ano, conjuntamente com Novembro e Dezembro.
Tem sim poucos dias de precipitação, mas geralmente quando chove normalmente é muito.

Depois, o GFS tem sido o modelo mais coerente nos ultimos dias, e mostra um cavado para a 2a metade da proxima semana...o GEFS e o EPS tambem teem vincada essa tendencia, mas a operacional do ECMWF tem andado estranha desde há umas semanas..

Bom, a questão que se põe é se esse cavado terá condições de causar mais ou menos instabilidade...e isso depende da presença de ar humido e quente por cá, da interacção entre essa pluma de ar quente com os restos da depressão Açoreana e, por fim, da posição do cavado que vai descer sobre a Europa Ocidental.

Destacam-se 3 hipoteses:
- O cavado a N/NW induz uma ciclogenese em cut-off a oeste de Portugal ( pouco provavel).

- Ciclogense na Biscaia no ponto de interacção entre a pluma tropical e o cavado, com absorção quase completa da depressão Açoreana, sendo que a oeste poderia sobrar alguma vorticidade em altura ( sem grandes consequencias salvo alguma chuva no norte)

- Cut off estacionaria perto dos Açores, devido ao fortalecimento do bloqueio anticiclonico ( pouco provavel).

Quanto ao longo prazo, há agora uma maior tendencia para AO/NAO-, o que não é de estranhar porque a NAO e a AO são indices que interactuam muito, logo, as flutuações de um costumam ter impactos no outro, de sinal geralmente igual.

Isto quer dizer que teremos uma situação de bloqueio muito complexa...e no nosso caso, o  ideal era ter uma cut-off a oeste, não vinda de NE, pois de NE viria ar frio e seco com muito pouca instabilidade potencial.
Cut-offs que veem de NE muitas vezes geram instabilidade sobre o mar, com células que morrem mal tocam terra devido ao ar muito seco e relativamente frio.

Para alem disso, ainda há a agravante de que no sector oeste das cut-offs geralmente tens convergencia em altura e subsidencia...


----------



## Agreste (6 Out 2012 às 20:36)

Qual é a recorrência de ter uma cintura de altas pressões com esta configuração?


----------



## David sf (6 Out 2012 às 20:40)

Stormy,

O mês de outubro é geralmente seco, tendo bons acumulados médios porque os eventos de chuva ao longo deste mês, costumam estar associados a convecção severa, causando grandes acumulados. Mas o mais normal é que na maioria dos dias de outubro não chova, principalmente a sul.

O cavado da próxima semana está referido no post, o mais natural é que chova alguma coisa nalguns locais, mas não se pode considerar que venha aí algo de relevante, até porque num ápice seguirá para oriente.

Não vejo onde a NAO tem tendência para a negatividade a longo prazo, pelo contrário, isso não aparece para já em nenhum modelo. E NAO negativa não implica nada de relevante nesta altura do ano, hoje por exemplo deve estar ligeiramente negativa. A oscilação ártica deve tornar-se ligeiramente negativa, beneficiado a América do Norte desse facto. Para nós, na Europa, circulação zonal, com storm track Terra Nova - Islandia - Noruega, provavelmente nem as ilhas britânicas serão afectadas.

O ideal para nós é que a cut-off venha de oeste, o problema é que os modelos a longo prazo não vêem nada disso, a única hipótese de termos alguma coisa é vir algo de nordeste, quer tu queiras, quer não queiras.


----------



## Agreste (6 Out 2012 às 20:41)

A sudoeste não há bloqueio. Outubro costuma ser chuvoso, provavelmente o sudoeste vai entrar.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2012 às 23:50)

Agreste disse:


> A sudoeste não há bloqueio. Outubro costuma ser chuvoso, provavelmente o sudoeste vai entrar.



No Algarve quer queiram quer não ... já consegue ser o 3º mês mais chuvoso do ano, tal a miséria que se tornou os meses de Janeiro, Fevereiro e Março.
Por isso não se pode dizer que seja seco, e a precipitação no centro e sul costuma devido a fenomenos convectivos enquanto que no Norte mais devido á criculação zonal, sendo alterada para circulação zonal no final do mês.
Efectivamente comportamento zonal não é caracteristica deste mês ...


----------



## stormy (7 Out 2012 às 02:25)

David sf disse:


> Stormy,
> 
> 
> Não vejo onde a NAO tem tendência para a negatividade a longo prazo, pelo contrário, isso não aparece para já em nenhum modelo. E NAO negativa não implica nada de relevante nesta altura do ano, hoje por exemplo deve estar ligeiramente negativa. A oscilação ártica deve tornar-se ligeiramente negativa, beneficiado a América do Norte desse facto. Para nós, na Europa, circulação zonal, com storm track Terra Nova - Islandia - Noruega, provavelmente nem as ilhas britânicas serão afectadas.



http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/pna/nao.shtml

NAO negativa e a AO tambem...tudo aponta para que a continuar este padrão, os proximos 15 dias sejam dominados pelo bloqueio no Atlantico...a unica hipotese de chuva será para a semana, com o tal cavado, e depois é esperar que entre algum cavado ou cut off vinda de algum lado...agora, se ela vier de leste ou nordeste muito pouca chuva teremos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Out 2012 às 10:32)

Agora parece-me certo que a partir de terça o Norte do país vai ser afectado pelo cavado, estendendo-se ao resto do país até quinta-feira. Podem bons acumulados principalmente no litoral Norte, e com possibilidades de ocorrência de trovoadas.

Depois a partir de sexta poderemos ter alguns dias do nortada no litoral, com o anticilone posicionado a NE dos Açores e a W da zona Norte da P.I. Mesmo assim, ainda estamos a praticamente uma semana disto, pelo que tudo poderá modificar-se.


----------



## David sf (7 Out 2012 às 10:47)

stormy disse:


> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/pna/nao.shtml
> 
> NAO negativa e a AO tambem...tudo aponta para que a continuar este padrão, os proximos 15 dias sejam dominados pelo bloqueio no Atlantico...a unica hipotese de chuva será para a semana, com o tal cavado, e depois é esperar que entre algum cavado ou cut off vinda de algum lado...agora, se ela vier de leste ou nordeste muito pouca chuva teremos.



Não compreendo onde a NOAA vai buscar esses valores para a NAO, a média do ensemble do ECMWF a 240h, dia 17 de outubro, tem 1005 hpa na Islandia e 1020 nos Açores, o GEFS está semelhante, devem estar a guiar-se por qualquer modelos obscuro, pois por estes dois não é de certeza. Não quer dizer que não acabemos por ter NAO negativa, o que acontece é que de momento nenhum modelo credível prevê isso. O padrão que está a ser previsto para o meio do mês pelos dois melhores modelos meteorológicos, de forma consistente, não deixa grande margem para dúvidas, precipitação após o cavado de quinta feira, só com cut-off. E pela posição do AA, muito dificilmente virá algo do Atlântico.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2012 às 18:26)

Apesar da operacional não dar nada de jeito e mostrar um padrão bastante estável com dominio anticiclónico, a verdade é diversos membros do ensemble do GFS mostram uma alteração de padrão lá pra as 300 horas !

A ver vamos, porque isto dos ensembles e suas perturbações não querem dizer nada ..


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Out 2012 às 21:39)

Estive a ver os vários modelos e reparei numa coisa. As depressões andam muito altas em latitude nos próximos 10 a 15 dias.

A minha dúvida prende-se com isto: com um Ártico tão quente, a norma nestes últimos anos, será natural que as depressões estejam tão subidas nesta fase do ano.
Os tradicionais anticiclones, associados ao frio polar, às temperaturas negativas do cinturão polar, não se observam nos modelos.
Com isto, formam-se depressões tão setentrionais que permitem uma subida dos anticiclones tropicais ao redor do hemisfério norte.
A meu ver, a quebra do padrão atual só se dará daqui a umas semanas, quando o ártico arrefecer para valores próximos ao normal e com isso as depressões se formem e corram a latitudes mais baixas.

Faço uma análise muito básica, mas atenta a determinados pormenores como os referidos. Certamente alguns de nós poderão ajudar nesta leitura...

*GFS hemisfério norte (00h):*





*GFS hemisfério norte (300h):*


----------



## supercell (7 Out 2012 às 21:42)

Amanhã para o fim do dia, penso que já deve chover no Norte


----------



## David sf (7 Out 2012 às 21:46)

Aristocrata disse:


> Estive a ver os vários modelos e reparei numa coisa. As depressões andam muito altas em latitude nos próximos 10 a 15 dias.
> 
> A minha dúvida prende-se com isto: com um Ártico tão quente, a norma nestes últimos anos, será natural que as depressões estejam tão subidas nesta fase do ano.
> Os tradicionais anticiclones, associados ao frio polar, às temperaturas negativas do cinturão polar, não se observam nos modelos.
> ...



Geralmente a correlação é inversa, principalmente no inverno, quanto maior for a perda de gelo durante o verão, maior é a probabilidade de formação de anticiclones polares, e consequente negativização da AO, e maior a quantidade de frio ártico enviada para latitudes mais baixas:



> If there is a particularly large-scale melt of Arctic sea ice in summer, as observed in recent years, two important effects are intensified. Firstly, the retreat of the light ice surface reveals the darker ocean, causing it to warm up more in summer from the solar radiation (ice-albedo feedback mechanism). Secondly, the diminished ice cover can no longer prevent the heat stored in the ocean being released into the atmosphere (lid effect). As a result of the decreased sea ice cover the air is warmed more greatly than it used to be particularly in autumn and winter because during this period the ocean is warmer than the atmosphere.
> The warming of the air near to the ground leads to rising movements and the atmosphere becomes less stable. One of these patterns is the air pressure difference between the Arctic and mid-latitudes: the so-called Arctic oscillation with the Azores highs and Iceland lows known from the weather reports. If this difference is high, a strong westerly wind will result which in winter carries warm and humid Atlantic air masses right down to Europe. In the negative phase when pressure differences are low, cold Arctic air can then easily penetrate southward through Europe without being interrupted by the usual westerlies, as has been the case frequently over the last three winters. Model calculations show that the air pressure difference with decreased sea ice cover in the Arctic summer is weakened in the following winter, enabling Arctic cold to push down to mid-latitudes.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Atlantic_oscillation


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Out 2012 às 22:13)

David sf disse:


> Geralmente a correlação é inversa, principalmente no inverno, quanto maior for a perda de gelo durante o verão, maior é a probabilidade de formação de anticiclones polares, e consequente negativização da AO, e maior a quantidade de frio ártico enviada para latitudes mais baixas:


Eu percebo isso, mas parece-me que as latitudes mais baixas ficarão sempre acima dos 45ºC de latitude, ou seja acima da península ibérica.
Acima disto é que temos visualizado depressões mais intensas e com uma zonal mais estável por lá.
E acima de tudo, eu referia-me a esta fase inicial do outono, em que o Ártico está ainda quente relativamente ao normal e por isso as depressões estão mais activas em pleno pólo norte, acima dos 60º N.


----------



## David sf (7 Out 2012 às 22:21)

Aristocrata disse:


> Eu percebo isso, mas parece-me que as latitudes mais baixas ficarão sempre acima dos 45ºC de latitude, ou seja acima da península ibérica.
> Acima disto é que temos visualizado depressões mais intensas e com uma zonal mais estável por lá.
> E acima de tudo, eu referia-me a esta fase inicial do outono, em que o Ártico está ainda quente relativamente ao normal e por isso as depressões estão mais activas em pleno pólo norte, acima dos 60º N.



No início de outono é relativamente normal que a circulação zonal esteja por latitudes elevadas (também é perfeitamente normal o seu contrário). Mas para te dar um exemplo, o anterior máximo de degelo no verão ocorreu em 2009, ao qual se seguiu o melhor inverno dos últimos anos, com índices AO e NAO extremamente negativos.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Out 2012 às 22:34)

David sf disse:


> No início de outono é relativamente normal que a circulação zonal esteja por latitudes elevadas (também é perfeitamente normal o seu contrário). Mas para te dar um exemplo, o anterior máximo de degelo no verão ocorreu em 2009, ao qual se seguiu o melhor inverno dos últimos anos, com índices AO e NAO extremamente negativos.



Esperemos então que este degelo seja sinónimo de depressões à nossa latitude


----------



## supercell (7 Out 2012 às 22:53)

Podemos esperar chuva já amanhã ao fim do dia?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Out 2012 às 22:55)

supercell disse:


> Amanhã para o fim do dia, penso que já deve chover no Norte





supercell disse:


> Podemos esperar chuva já amanhã ao fim do dia?



Não sei qual a lógica destes dois post's, no primeiro dizes que pensas que poderá chover, no outro já não sabes?



> REGIÃO NORTE:
> Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado ou limpo
> nas regiões do interior até meio da tarde.
> *Períodos de chuva no Minho e Douro Litoral a partir do meio da manhã.*
> ...



IM


----------



## supercell (7 Out 2012 às 23:13)

> Não sei qual a lógica destes dois post's, no primeiro dizes que pensas que poderá chover, no outro já não sabes?



Queria apenas confirmar, estava indeciso...


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Out 2012 às 14:38)

Depois de alguma instabilidade esta semana que será certa até 6a feira, embora não será de esperar precipitação abaixo do Mondego e acima deste será também escassa é altura de alargar os horizontes...

Continuamos a ter os dois modelos a divergir bastante...o ECM mantém a possibilidade de se formarem cut-offs a latitudes mais baixas, mesmo assim nenhuma delas nos afectaria directamente...
O GFS para o inicio da próxima semana vê novamente instabilidade para o norte e centro apenas, entrada mais fresca de N/NW...a poder provocar a descida dos primeiros flocos até ao topo da Estrela...dificilmente cotas abaixo dos 1800metros...

Tudo ainda longínquo...mas vale a pena começar a ir seguindo as tendências...


----------



## stormy (8 Out 2012 às 16:11)

Para amanhã e até 5f á tarde Portugal Continental será afectado por uma pluma de ar tropical, e por um cavado que ao se ir aproximando irá inestabilizar a massa de ar tropical nos niveis baixos e médios.

A ocorrencia de convecção está condicionada pela presença de ar relativamente quente em todos os niveis, que se traduz numa tropopausa invulgarmente alta para a época do ano.

Preve-se essencialmente precipitação orografica induzida pelos niveis de condensação baixos, assim como nevoeiros especialmente em zonas mais altas.
Durante as tardes dos proximos 3 dias, no entanto, poderá haver aquecimento diurno suficiente para desencadear alguma convecção, especialmente em regiões montanhosas.

Na faixa costeira maior parte da actividade deverá ocorrer durante a tarde/noite de 4f e até meio do dia de 5f, quando se espera que uma linha de frontogenese se reactive.


Face á ocorrencia de fenomenos convectivos, devido ao shear em geral fraco não se espera que estes sejam muito organizados.
No entanto, devido á presença de muita agua precipitavel e aos niveis de equilibrio razoavelmente altos ( -40 a -60ºC),  poderemos ter aguaceiros/trovoadas com capacidade de produzir grandes quantidades de chuva em epsaços de tempo muito curtos.

Há que acompanhar tambem a evolução daquele nucleo de  frontogenese que se poderá desenvolver a SW na 4f-5f, pois no caso do padrão dinamico melhorar, é possivel que haja convecção mais intensa e possivelmente organizada em segmentos lineares ou complexos de mesoescala, com o risco de precipitação excessiva.


----------



## icewoman (8 Out 2012 às 16:44)

Boa tarde


Stormy,


Pode fazer uma analise deste genero( estado do tempo nos proximos dias) mas relativamente á Madeira?

Obrigada


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2012 às 20:15)

Bom, bem me parecia que existia algo de errado entre aquilo que a NOAA estava a prever em termos de comportamento da NAO e da OA, face áquilo que ia aparecendo pelo menos nas operacionais dos modelos.

Assim sendo nesta run as operacionais de quase todos os modelos mostram um padrão claro de AO - e NAO -, o que não quer dizer forçosamente uma alteração do estado do tempo em todo o território mas pelo as regiões do Norte e parte do Centro seriam contempladas pela entrada em estado negativo da NAO e da AO.

Na imagem seguinte pode constatar perfeitamente isso:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2012 às 20:45)

Importa ainda dizer que este cenário surgiu em vários modelos na run das 12h mas no GFS existe um bloqueio mas é outro tipo de bloqueio, situado na Gronelândia e não é muito expressivo, porque se expande pouco !

Em termos de precipitação esta run do ECM daria precipitação essencialmente no Norte e litoral Centro, geralmente em forma de aguaceiros.

Apesar de tudo e não dar precipitação aqui para o sul não deixa de ser um sinal positivo, que esperemos que seja para manter nas proximas runs !


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Out 2012 às 03:34)

Aurélio disse:


> Importa ainda dizer que este cenário surgiu em vários modelos na run das 12h mas no GFS existe um bloqueio mas é outro tipo de bloqueio, situado na Gronelândia e não é muito expressivo, porque se expande pouco !
> 
> Em termos de precipitação esta run do ECM daria precipitação essencialmente no Norte e litoral Centro, geralmente em forma de aguaceiros.
> 
> Apesar de tudo e não dar precipitação aqui para o sul não deixa de ser um sinal positivo, que esperemos que seja para manter nas proximas runs !



Exactamente Aurélio, estranho uma mudança tão drástica de uma run para a outra, mas parece-me que o europeu vê um corredor aberto para começarmos a ter instabilidade e frentes a chegar sucessivamente...pelos menos a run das 12h é excelente

Para quinta-feira já melhoraram as previsões de acumulação, depois a partir do próximo domingo com um bloqueio a NW da Escandinávia e com o AA ligeiramente a oeste do Açores extendido horizontalmente, está aberta uma "auto-estrada" para que as depressões consigam entrar a níveis de latitude mais baixos...Veremos se é um cenário para se manter nas próximas runs...

Resta esperar que o GFS, que foi até inicialmente este que pareceu ver algo diferente, se cole ao europeu


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Out 2012 às 17:10)

Que chuva é aquela prevista para a região de Lisboa pelo GFS para amanhã ?


----------



## rozzo (9 Out 2012 às 17:25)

AndréFrade disse:


> Que chuva é aquela prevista para a região de Lisboa pelo GFS para amanhã ?



Estaremos no sector quente antes do sistema frontal que passa na 5ª feira, e esta massa de ar mais quente tem muita humidade, é um bocado "tropical", tem bastante água precipitável, portanto é uma massa de ar algo instável. Na verdade não é muita a instabilidade (o forçamento vertical) senão até poderiamos ter convecção bastante jeitosa dadas as características da pluma de ar que estamos a falar, mas infelizmente é pouca, mas ainda assim suficiente para alguma precipitação mesmo antes da frente principal.


----------



## stormy (9 Out 2012 às 17:34)

AndréFrade disse:


> Que chuva é aquela prevista para a região de Lisboa pelo GFS para amanhã ?



Teremos um cavado desde os 200hpa á superficie, com muito ar tropical a correr em direcção a norte.

A acção do cavado, nomeadamente da entrada de algum ar mais frio em altura, e da presença em altura de dinamica favoravel á ocorrencia de movimentos verticais, assim como todo o ar quente e instavel á superficie deverá causar alguma instabilidade convectiva.

A ocorrencia de instabilidade só não será maior porque falta mais forçamento sinoptico e tambem porque seria preciso mais frio em altura.

No entanto, deverá ocorrer precipitação, especialmente ligada a linhas de instabilidade/frontogenese que cruzarão o território nos proximos 2 dias, e essa precipitação poderá ser localmente moderada, pois a massa de ar está bem saturada de agua.

( A sondagem de hoje de Lisboa tem mais de 40mm de agua precipitavel)


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Out 2012 às 17:46)

Boa, portanto pelo que percebi teremos aí uns mm nos próximos dias


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2012 às 18:03)

Será que teremos que fazer a dança da chuva para esta zona 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2012 às 18:08)

Ainda em relação aos modelos até estranho ninguém falar sobre isso, mas já repararam que aquela precipitação que falam relativamente ao dia de amanhã, segundo o GFS, chega á zona de Lisboa (mas não pisa terra), depois desce ao longo do litoral alentejano e depois do litoral algarvio.

Ou seja assim que pisarem terra as células deverão morrer quase instantaneamente !


----------



## Rainstorm (9 Out 2012 às 19:52)

Isso pareçe-me estranho, porque as nuvens não são assim tão certas de onde descarregam a chuva!!
pelo menos aqui por Lix a chuva deve entrar uma vez que a corrente é de sudoeste e esta zona está bastante exposta


----------



## stormy (9 Out 2012 às 20:13)

Aurélio disse:


> Ainda em relação aos modelos até estranho ninguém falar sobre isso, mas já repararam que aquela precipitação que falam relativamente ao dia de amanhã, segundo o GFS, chega á zona de Lisboa (mas não pisa terra), depois desce ao longo do litoral alentejano e depois do litoral algarvio.
> 
> Ou seja assim que pisarem terra as células deverão morrer quase instantaneamente !



Não precebo muito bem a ideia dos modelos, mas tambem mostram igualmente uma modificação da massa de ar sobre o Interior...

Segundo os perfis verticais no wetter3, há divergencia nos niveis altos, mas nos niveis médios há alguma convergencia, que pode forçar ar mais seco para baixo, piorando as condições para a instabilidade..

Basicamente esta assinatura no perfil vertical corresponde a uma frente fria nos niveis altos..
Possivelmente, devido ao fraco forçamento sinoptico á superficie, havia uma frente fria a oeste que se dissipou, mas em altura ainda sobram os restos da estrutura frontal.

Deve ser esta a explicação para o que os modelos colocam...mas whatever...

Na minha opinião, amanhã e 5f, poderemos ter algumas células ou linhas de instabilidade fortes o suficiente para deixar alguma trovoada e alguns aguaceiros moderados.
Tambem caso haja aquecimento diurno suficiente, e dado que em altura deverá entrar ar mais frio, é possivel que ocasionalmente rebentem algumas células isoladas pelo pais..que devido a condições dinamicas em geral fracas, não deverão dar mais do que uns aguaceiros moderados..


----------



## supercell (9 Out 2012 às 21:26)

Amanhã a chuva será mais no início da manhã e a partir do meio da tarde, penso que não devem haver mais do que uns aguaceiros no máximo moderados...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2012 às 12:12)

Esta run das 06 do GFS é animadora a partir do dia 20 de Outubro, já o ECM está animador a partir do dia 18. Por enquanto, a distância ainda é longa a mais de uma semana, e tem aparecido cenários bons a esta distância que quando chegam mais perto desaparecem.

Por enquanto, a única coisa que se faz sentir é o calor, a partir de 6ªfeira haverá uma pequena descida e temperaturas máximas a rondarem os 25ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Out 2012 às 12:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta run das 06 do GFS é animadora a partir do dia 20 de Outubro, já o ECM está animador a partir do dia 18. Por enquanto, a distância ainda é longa a mais de uma semana, e tem aparecido cenários bons a esta distância que quando chegam mais perto desaparecem.
> 
> Por enquanto, a única coisa que se faz sentir é o calor, a partir de 6ªfeira haverá uma pequena descida e temperaturas máximas a rondarem os 25ºC.



Sim, a verdade é que os modelos vão dando boas indicações da chegada das primeiras frentes consistentes mas teimam em adiar esses cenários...

Contudo os modelos parecem interessantes, o ECM a partir do dia 18 com uma depressão interessante ligeiramente a oeste da Irlanda, seria interessante estacionar ali uns bons dias

O GFS parece modelar algo idêntico, contudo AA mais próximo de nós esticado mais a este e a depressão ligeiramente mais a norte e seria suficiente para perdermos o impacto da depressão mais alargado a todo o pais, apenas alguma instabilidade mais a NW...


----------



## Rainstorm (10 Out 2012 às 12:28)

Pois eu não acredito em cenários a médio e longo prazo, mas podemos esperar uma descida acentuada da temperatura a partir de Quinta ou nada de especial?


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Out 2012 às 12:33)

Rainstorm disse:


> Pois eu não acredito em cenários a médio e longo prazo, mas podemos esperar uma descida acentuada da temperatura a partir de Quinta ou nada de especial?



Não é questão de acreditar ou não, todos nós sabemos que é uma tendência e que vale o que vale...mas é uma linha orientadora...

Em relação às temperaturas a descida parece ser garantida, principalmente já na sexta feira as máxima descerão mais a sul e a norte serão mesmo as mínimas a cair para valores já abaixo dos 5ºc em alguns locais...


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2012 às 12:48)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não é questão de acreditar ou não, todos nós sabemos que é uma tendência e que vale o que vale...mas é uma linha orientadora...
> 
> Em relação às temperaturas a descida parece ser garantida, principalmente já na sexta feira as máxima descerão mais a sul e a norte serão mesmo as mínimas a cair para valores já abaixo dos 5ºc em alguns locais...



Principalmente as minimas descerão bastante...mas não será coisa duradoura já que se espera para a outra semana a passagem a um regime de circulação de oeste, com mais chuva a norte e temperaturas de novo amenas...
Esse periodo pode culminar, segundo o gfs e o ecm, num evento interessante em que se daria uma ciclogenese intensa a oeste, devido á chegada desde os tropicos de uma bolsa de ar instavel....


----------



## David sf (10 Out 2012 às 13:22)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não é questão de acreditar ou não, todos nós sabemos que é uma tendência e que vale o que vale...mas é uma linha orientadora...
> 
> Em relação às temperaturas a descida parece ser garantida, principalmente já na sexta feira as máxima descerão mais a sul e a norte serão mesmo as mínimas a cair para valores já abaixo dos 5ºc em alguns locais...



Claro que é uma linha orientadora, e é melhor estar lá instabilidade do que uma dorsal forte em cima de nós. Parece-me que a tendência para a última década de outubro é animadora (raramente falha, quase todos os anos a partir de 20 de outubro temos uns dias de chuva), com um padrão que permite um regime perturbado de oeste ou sudoeste, o que traria bastante instabilidade. Contudo, convém realçar que sendo o padrão global bastante animador, nada é garantido a nível local, e até estarmos a uma distância abaixo das 100 horas, é impossível afirmar com exactidão se vamos nós ser beneficiados, ou se vai tudo para Espanha, ou fica tudo no Atlântico...


----------



## Norther (10 Out 2012 às 13:30)

stormy disse:


> Principalmente as minimas descerão bastante...mas não será coisa duradoura já que se espera para a outra semana a passagem a um regime de circulação de oeste, com mais chuva a norte e temperaturas de novo amenas...
> Esse periodo pode culminar, segundo o gfs e o ecm, num evento interessante em que se daria uma ciclogenese intensa a oeste, devido á chegada desde os tropicos de uma bolsa de ar instavel....



É esta a bolsa de ar instável que tenho sublinhado que vem dos trópicos que tu falas stormy?


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2012 às 14:25)

Boa tarde, 

Em relação aos modelos aquela depressão do ECM ás 192 horas creio, dia 18 portanto, está fora do ensemble, ou melhor fora da média do ensemble, contudo depois aquela depressão ás 240 horas, pelo menos o GFS e o GEM insistem nela de forma bastante idêntica, ou seja surge como a das 192 horas do ECM, só que depois fica bloqueada na sua circulação a latitudes mais elevadas, e por isso é forçada, a cavar mais para sul, puxando bastante ar tropical/extra-tropical.

Essa depressão caso fique bloqueada na sua circulação poderia dar um evento muito interessante e com vários dias de instabilidade, e com uma corrente bastante instável de sul.

Contudo ela desde há cerca de 24 horas do GFS ainda não desceu dessa hora, e por isso vamos aguardando com calma.

Mas estaria exactamente no ponto que eu indicava, ou seja após o dia 20 !


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2012 às 15:51)

Norther disse:


> É esta a bolsa de ar instável que tenho sublinhado que vem dos trópicos que tu falas stormy?



É essa que vai na dianteira da frente/cavado, e depois quando a cut-off se aprofundar, vai injectando mais ar tropical desde sul..

Se tudo correr como planeado claro..

O mais certo é que mude qualquer coisa, porque se a 00z do GFS era boa, ás 06z o GFS sacou uma saida genial, sensacional e completamentede sonhos....se ocorrer será fabuloso hehe


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2012 às 17:44)

E a saída das 12 do GFS foi um pesadelo...mais uma vez o filme a se repetir chuvadas nos açores e dorsal cá para cima com tempo de verão no final do mês  está ainda tudo em aberto


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2012 às 18:50)

Belas células a nascer em Espanha..tanto em zonas de forçamento orografico como nas planicies das bacias do Tejo-Guadiana...

A causa disso estar a ocorrer em Espanha e não cá prende-se com a presença de uma depressão em altitude sobre Marrocos, uma crista na Biscaia e ao efeito de atrito nas massas de ar que se adentram na PI.

A depressão em Marrocos  conjuntamente com a crista na biscaia criam divergencia em altura, e a depressão em si tambem traz alguma advecção de humidade.

O efeito de atrito cria convergencia á superficie.

Portanto, o ar muito instavel entra por Portugal, converge e acumula-se sobre Espanha ( onde é aquecido tambem), e depois apanha uma dinamica em altura razoavel...

Por cá os eventos convectivos mais interessantes ocorrem quando temos a oeste um cavado, com entrada de ar tropical, MAS, a leste há um bom  nucleo Anticiclonico, que crie convergencia á superficie.
Tambem se o vento entrar mais de S/SW há mais atrito, ocorrendo o mesmo que está agora a ocorrer em Espanha, pois o ar tem de atravessar o pais no eixo maior.

::::::::::::::::::

Quanto ás previsões em si..o GFS12z ao menos continua a colocar uma cut-off a oeste....já não é mau...

Veremos como faz o ECMWF..


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Out 2012 às 18:53)

stormy disse:


> Belas células a nascer em Espanha..tanto em zonas de forçamento orografico como nas planicies das bacias do Tejo-Guadiana...
> 
> A causa disso estar a ocorrer em Espanha e não cá prende-se com a presença de uma depressão em altitude sobre Marrocos, uma crista na Biscaia e ao efeito de atrito nas massas de ar que se adentram na PI.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde. Esta linha que está a passar no tejo agora não era a suposta causadora pelo chuva durante a noite?


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2012 às 20:14)

A previsão após o dia 18 ou 20 está como os modelos de previsão sazonal, ou seja anda tudo completamente ás aranhas.
Nesta run do ECM (este modelo anda com a sua operacional muito esquisita nas ultimas semanas) coloca a precipitação toda que existir a norte do sistema Montejunto/Estrela, tipico portanto dos anos secos.

Mas também pode acontecer de um dia para o outro os modelos darem uma volta de 180ºC, dado que mesmo nos ensembles já existe enorme divergência nomeadamente após o dia 18 !


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Out 2012 às 22:54)

Como a previsão se faz não apenas de médio-longo prazo, também o curto prazo nos pede atenção.
Aqui pelo norte temos alguns aguaceiros fracos, ocasionalmente moderados\fortes (foi o caso de Braga esta noite com 7,9 mm numa hora).
Continuamos desde há pelo menos 72 h sob a acção de uma corrente de SO, que nos traz uma massa de ar "tropicalizada", com um teor de água precipitável interessante.
A precipitação orográfica tende a ser beneficiada, embora por vezes surja alguma convecção.
Imagem das 18h, onde se visualiza a tal massa de ar húmida que nos afecta esta semana:







Esta é a previsão do IM:



> Previsão para 5ª feira, 11 de outubro de 2012
> 
> REGIÕES A NORTE DO SISTEMA MONTANHOSO MONTEJUNTO-ESTRELA:
> Céu geralmente muito nublado.
> ...


Assim, para amanhã, a massa de ar a afectar o continente já não será aquela que nos tem afectado, mas sim uma massa de ar húmido atlântica, que virá de NO, como se pode ver nesta última imagem de infravermelho do IM:






Apesar de há poucos dias as nossas expectativas de precipitação terem sido muito baixas, a previsão para esta 5ª feira não é má de todo. Pena que não seja mais uniforme no continente.


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2012 às 23:55)

Aristocrata disse:


> Assim, para amanhã, a massa de ar a afectar o continente já não será aquela que nos tem afectado, mas sim uma massa de ar húmido atlântica, que virá de NO, como se pode ver nesta última imagem de infravermelho do IM:



Aristocrata, essa imagem do IV não é pluma de ar nenhum, mas sim o bordo oeste de um cavado complexo que se estende desde o Golfo do México com varias ondulações até ao Atlc central.
A primeira imagem da agua precipitavel é que sim, mostra claramente a pluma tropical, e é o tipo de parametros que servem para distinguir as massas de ar...como o theta-e, ponto de orvalho..

No IV não se distingue o ar quente/frio/humido/seco porque o IV só serve bem para distinguir nuvens que ou tenham bom desenvolvimento vertical, ou sejam estratiformes de niveis altos, aparecendo com um branco brilhante por estarem muito frias ( altas).

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/flash-wv.html

:::::

De resto, como dizes, teremos em principio alguma convecção fraca isolada e acima de tudo precipitação orografica algo razoavel nas serranias litorais no norte e  centro...locais como o Geres ou a Freita podem bem acumular uns 20mm especialmente nas vertentes voltadas a SW.


----------



## stormy (11 Out 2012 às 00:08)

AndréFrade disse:


> Boa tarde. Esta linha que está a passar no tejo agora não era a suposta causadora pelo chuva durante a noite?



Aquilo que está em cima do vale do Tejo agora, no eixo Setubal-CB, é uma linha de frontogenese que está a ser forçada pelo cavado que está agora a aproximar-se pelo Atlantico central, na imagem que o Aristocata coloca.

Amanhã esse cavado vai-se diluir no fluxo zonal, e aquelas nuvens altas vão com que marcar o ponto de fronteira entre o anticiclone subtropical e o jato polar.

Apesar do cavado se diluir, a aproximação de ar mais frio em altura e dos restos da vorticidade ( energia associada ao movimento rotativo), deverão interagir com o ar quente que se vai mantendo por cá, gerando uma linha de frontogenese secundaria, que deverá evoluir para uma frente fria bem defenida á medida que entra o tal ar atlantico mais fresco que vai empurrar o ar tropical.

Esta noite pode ser que não chova ou chova muito pouco...mas amanhã a ideia que vem nos modelos é outra...poderemos ter chuva e mesmo algumas celulas convectivas facilitadas pelo facto da frente entrar durante o dia ( aquecimento diurno)..


----------



## stormy (11 Out 2012 às 00:47)

*Médio prazo*

Estes proximos 3-6 dias serão dias de tempo estavel, com o AA aqui perto..

A norte deverão passar perturbações frontais, que talvez resultem em alguma chuva na região norte ou noroeste.






Alguma energia tropical deverá manter uma depressão activa no Canadá...alguma energia no entanto vai-s escapar para oeste mantendo uma circulação ondulada nos Açores-França.
O AA mantem-se forte mesmo a sul dos Açores.

:::::::::::::

*Longo prazo*

No longo prazo seremos influenciados por um conjunto de ciclos atmosféricos que podem resultar num evento chuvoso lá para a ultima decada do mês.

Teremos um cico de MJO a entrar no Atlantico...a MJO é uma oscilação na convecção tropical, e teremos um aumento da actividade convectiva nos tropicos.

Teremos uma perturbação tropical, a 98L, que deverá ser ajudada pela entrada no ciclo MJO.

Temos no Artico uma situação de AO-, com algum bloqueio.

Em resumo, podemos dizer que o aumento da convecção tropical em conjunto com a 98L deverão forçar o AA a fortalecer-se e a migrar um pouco para norte, mas a AO- significa que ao haver bloqueio no artico, teremos as depressões mais fortes comprimidas numa faixa entre o Canadá e o UK.

Logo...uma tendencia de longo prazo de AO-/NAO+, que geralmente se traduz numa zonal forte a sul do normal, que dada a epoca do ano deverá afectar o norte de Pt continental ( alguma chuva ocasional)..

Ainda temos a 98L, que deverá juntar-se á circulação extratropical algures para o fim da proxima semana...injectando energia...podendo ser um factor de mudança no padrão geral..

Se as coisas correrem bem...há hipoteses da 98L ao entrar na zonal conseguir enviar um impulso no jet que levaria á formação de um cavado profundo entre os Açores e a PI...mas está tudo incerto ainda.

Estatisticamente, depois destas fazes AO-/NAO+, costumam vir periodos de chuva pelas nossas latitudes, a que se segue um bloqueio com a NAO a ir atraz da AO no sentido negativo.

*RESUMINDO*, nos proximos 6 dias não haverá nada de mais, depois temos hipoteses de entrar numa fase instavel que tem a ver com a AO-/NAO+, e que geralmente culmina com um periodo de "revolução" atmosferica no atlantico, e retorno a uma NAO-.
No meio dessa confusão pode ser que apareça alguma coisa por cá...


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Out 2012 às 09:03)

stormy disse:


> Aristocrata, essa imagem do *IV não é pluma de ar nenhum*, mas sim o bordo oeste de um cavado complexo que se estende desde o Golfo do México com varias ondulações até ao Atlc central.



Mas eu não referi ser uma pluma de ar, o que eu referi é uma "massa de ar húmido atlântica". E sim, tem origem numa pluma de ar mas com origem perto das Bahamas, junto ao invest 97L- esta ascende ao longo da costa da América do Norte e depois inflecte para leste perdendo as características de massa de ar tropical; como referes está no bordo de um extenso cavado atlântico. É por isso que eu referi ser uma massa de ar húmida atlântica e não tropical...

Para já os acumulados de precipitação tem sido algo baixos e apenas aleatoriamente são maiores. Aguardemos para ver se os aguaceiros aumentam os acumulados até ao final da tarde.


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Out 2012 às 20:16)

Não sei se já deram uma olhadela nos modelos, mas parece que aquilo que se tem vindo a dizer sobre um final de Outubro bem "regado" continua a ser o que os modelos perspectivam...
O ECM mantém-se muito positivo a partir de 18 de Outubro, depressão bem cavada a W/SW da Irlanda, agora também o GFS se aproxima desse panorama...
Continua a seguir, mas para já parece que todos vamos tirar a barriga de misérias...


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2012 às 21:32)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não sei se já deram uma olhadela nos modelos, mas parece que aquilo que se tem vindo a dizer sobre um final de Outubro bem "regado" continua a ser o que os modelos perspectivam...
> O ECM mantém-se muito positivo a partir de 18 de Outubro, depressão bem cavada a W/SW da Irlanda, agora também o GFS se aproxima desse panorama...
> Continua a seguir, mas para já parece que todos vamos tirar a barriga de misérias...



Não é bem assim .... pois neste momento todos os modelos apontam para precipitação apenas acima de Montejunto, sendo que estou curioso é para ver se aquela depressão cerca das 216 a 240 horas, continua em movimento ou fica bloqueada na sua circulação.

Neste momento todos os cenários estão em aberto .... a partir do dia 18 ou dia 20 de Outubro.


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Out 2012 às 21:43)

Aurélio disse:


> Não é bem assim .... pois neste momento todos os modelos apontam para precipitação apenas acima de Montejunto, sendo que estou curioso é para ver se aquela depressão cerca das 216 a 240 horas, continua em movimento ou fica bloqueada na sua circulação.
> 
> Neste momento todos os cenários estão em aberto .... a partir do dia 18 ou dia 20 de Outubro.



Bem visível precipitação abaixo de Montejunto no ECM, o GFS como disse não está tão favorável em termos de precipitação, mas tem vindo a melhorar saída atrás de saída...


----------



## Rainstorm (11 Out 2012 às 21:45)

No IM para Domingo estão a prever períodos de chuva no norte e centro e a se estenderem ao sul ao longo do dia!??
Pareçe-me demasiado bom


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2012 às 21:49)

Rainstorm disse:


> No IM para Domingo estão a prever períodos de chuva no norte e centro e a se estenderem ao sul ao longo do dia!??
> Pareçe-me demasiado bom



Essa chuva no sul por exemplo no Domingo ainda não existe muito consenso mas nesta run do ECM, e se não me falha a memória praticamente desapareceu.


----------



## Rainstorm (11 Out 2012 às 21:53)

Mas é devido a alguma frente ou isso?


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2012 às 21:54)

MarioCabral disse:


> Bem visível precipitação abaixo de Montejunto no ECM, o GFS como disse não está tão favorável em termos de precipitação, mas tem vindo a melhorar saída atrás de saída...



Sim nesse caso das 192 horas e devido á intensificação do cavado a Noroeste, o campo de precipitação foi alargado basicamente até ao Alto Alentejo.
Aqui o Algarve parece estar á espera que essa depressão cave para sul, e não que começe lentamente a encher na mesma posição, o que não interessaria a ninguém.

Neste momento e mais ou menos até dia 18 de Outubro os modelos estão mais ou menos em consonância e depois é que começam a divergir quase ás 192 horas quando surge a depressão mais cavada.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2012 às 21:55)

Rainstorm disse:


> Mas é devido a alguma frente ou isso?



Sim devido a uma frente de actividade fraca a moderada, que afectará sobretudo a Norte do Mondego ...


----------



## Aurélio (12 Out 2012 às 19:47)

Boa tarde,

Este tópico está parado ....

Não vou apresentar mapas, mas o que posso dizer é que os modelos estão sempre a mudar e não se sabe, se temos tudo ou se não temos e penso que teremos que aguardar se calhar mais umas 48 horas.

Apesar de tudo e olhando a diversos modelos parece-me sensato dizer que todos os cenários são possiveis, sendo que o GFS e o ECM ainda me parecem ser os mais pessimistas.

A ver se sai alguma prenda do ECM nesta run .....

EDIT: nesta run o factor de destaque foi um acentuar da precipitação nas regiões Norte e Centro, e qualquer coisa aqui para o sul, nas regiões mais a norte parece ser persistente (diferente de forte) quanto mais a Norte !


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2012 às 20:27)

Não há novidades. As frentes não nos alcançam, o anticiclone não se move, a circulação polar está muito forte e muito a norte... apenas o litoral norte terá chuva e não será significativa.


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2012 às 20:31)

Agreste disse:


> Não há novidades. As frentes não nos alcançam, o anticiclone não se move, a circulação polar está muito forte e muito a norte... apenas o litoral norte terá chuva e não será significativa.



Pois eu vejo boas novidades a partir de dia 18 e por vários dias seguidos!! Vai beneficiar muito mais o Norte e Centro mas também o Sul! penso até que no Norte poderá acumular próximo dos 100mm em poucos dias! a juntar a isto descida de temperatura durante a semana...


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2012 às 20:33)

Não contes com isso... as frentes vão passar muito rápido porque a circulação polar é muito forte. Não conseguem demolir as altas pressões que bloqueiam a parte sul do país.

Há a ideia de se criar um meandro mas é quase no fim das previsões.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Out 2012 às 21:26)

Agreste disse:


> Não contes com isso... as frentes vão passar muito rápido porque a circulação polar é muito forte. Não conseguem demolir as altas pressões que bloqueiam a parte sul do país.
> 
> Há a ideia de se criar um meandro mas é quase no fim das previsões.



Até Quarta Feira a precipitação resume-se ao litoral Norte, depois disso depende muito do tipo de circulação que se verifique ás nossas latitudes, pois por exemplo nesta run o ECM aproximou-se bastante de alguns outros modelos, que colocam uma circulação de Oeste nas nossas latitudes, e não de Noroeste como tem colocado o GFS e o ECM, sendo que em alguns dias nesta run a circulação já tem pequena parte de Oeste.

Isto acontece porque surgiu novamente nestas runs o intensificar daquela depressão de Quarta/Quinta, e posteriormente de uma outra cerca das 192 horas, portanto na Sexta Feira, ambas muito fortes, isso criaria pelo menos temporariamente uma circulação instável, com pequenas depressões a serem puxadas de oeste que poderia afectar grande parte do território, tal ideia surge em 2/3 modelos se não me falha a memória, mas como isto tem-se andado até mesmo no próprio dia entre o 8 e o 80 nunca fiando, além disso hoje ainda é Sexta e a primeira depressão que afecte não apenas  a região do Minho surge somente na Quarta Feira !

Em resumo, basicamente temos um cenário definido até Terça, depois disso existem enormes diferenças entre os modelos, em que uns limitam-se á circulação temporaria de Noroeste, e outros colocam um corredor de depressões rumo á Peninsula Ibérica !


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2012 às 22:01)

Aurélio disse:


> Até Quarta Feira a precipitação resume-se ao litoral Norte, depois disso depende muito do tipo de circulação que se verifique ás nossas latitudes, pois por exemplo nesta run o ECM aproximou-se bastante de alguns outros modelos, que colocam uma circulação de Oeste nas nossas latitudes, e não de Noroeste como tem colocado o GFS e o ECM, sendo que em alguns dias nesta run a circulação já tem pequena parte de Oeste.
> 
> Isto acontece porque surgiu novamente nestas runs o intensificar daquela depressão de Quarta/Quinta, e posteriormente de uma outra cerca das 192 horas, portanto na Sexta Feira, ambas muito fortes, isso criaria pelo menos temporariamente uma circulação instável, com pequenas depressões a serem puxadas de oeste que poderia afectar grande parte do território, tal ideia surge em 2/3 modelos se não me falha a memória, mas como isto tem-se andado até mesmo no próprio dia entre o 8 e o 80 nunca fiando, além disso hoje ainda é Sexta e a primeira depressão que afecte não apenas  a região do Minho surge somente na Quarta Feira !
> 
> Em resumo, basicamente temos um cenário definido até Terça, depois disso existem enormes diferenças entre os modelos, em que uns limitam-se á circulação temporaria de Noroeste, e outros colocam um corredor de depressões rumo á Peninsula Ibérica !



O GEM até coloca precipitação jeitosa no Algarve para a próxima 5ªfeira. por isso, ainda temos que esperar. O ano passado, a 1ª vez que choveu alguma coisa de jeito no Algarve, levou logo o telhado do aeroporto de Faro.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Out 2012 às 22:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GEM até coloca precipitação jeitosa no Algarve para a próxima 5ªfeira. por isso, ainda temos que esperar. O ano passado, a 1ª vez que choveu alguma coisa de jeito no Algarve, levou logo o telhado do aeroporto de Faro.




Já se começa a ver algo diferente nos modelos, agora resta ter alguma paciência, mas mais aqui para o Sul porque no Norte e Centro parece que para a semana a precipitação fará uma boa visita.
O ano passado a mudança veio num ápice a partir de dia 20 e tal creio eu, isto quando andávamos desesperados com tanto anti-ciclone e temperaturas altas.
Como muito pessoal positivista que por aqui passa, costuma dizer, ainda podemos terminar  o mês com 100mm ou mais


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2012 às 22:58)

Existem sempre a possibilidade de aparecerem altas pressões na escandinávia que obriguem a circulação polar a criar meandros. No europeu essas altas pressões duram 3-4 dias nessa posição antes de serem demolidas. Não é suficiente.


----------



## boneli (13 Out 2012 às 01:17)

Eu olho para os modelos e para esta semana vejo várias entradas. Começa no domingo com uma pausa na segunda, mas o resto da semana vejo possiblidades de chuva.Mais a norte é certo mas até dia 18 e 19 há possiblidade de uma boa rega para o Sul. Estou a limitar-me ao GFS que para mim é mais fácil de intrpertar, mas até no site do IM dá precipitação para toda a semana pelo menos aqui para o Norte.

Corrijam-me se estiver errado por favor.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2012 às 09:08)

Bom dia, na run de hoje continuam enormes incertezas a partir de Quarta Feira, e apesar de cada vez mais perto, os modelos não se entendem, que apesar de tudo os modelos tirando o ECM (tá muito estranho este ano, sempre com enormes saltos entre runs ao contrário de outros modelos), todos os outros dão um padrão muito instável, a partir de Quarta Feira, em especial a Norte e Centro, mas com o sul também seria bem contemplado.

Quanto ao ECM esta run foi um desastre para nós ao dar apenas chuva para Sexta e sem um padrão de circulação.

Depois no final da run venha algum calor e tempo seco no ECM, bahhh ... grandes saltos !


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2012 às 09:39)

Acordo entre modelos sobre o sistema frontal de dia 18. Descida de temperaturas a partir de dia 17. Parece querer colocar 2 ou 3 entradas de oeste bastante rápidas.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Out 2012 às 10:04)

Parece-me já não haver grandes dúvidas que a partir de dia 18 pelo menos durante 4/5 dias teremos instabilidade com entradas de NW, resta saber como é costume se as depressões descem um pouco mais a sul e condiciona mais significativamente as regiões mais a sul ou se será apenas mais "consistente" no norte e centro...

Não vejo assim grande diferença entre os dois principais modelos, pelo menos até ao dia 21/22 de Outubro...faltam apenas acertar com exactidão alguns pormenores...mas contem com chuva que parece quase milagroso ela não chegar já até ao próximo fim de semana...


----------



## Dinis93 (13 Out 2012 às 10:50)

Oh meu Deus, o que é isto que os meteogramas propõem a no fim de semana que vem?







Bem... isto seria chuva demais, duvido que fizesse bem. 

- - - -

Quanto a esta semana que vai começar, finalmente será uma semana interessante, sem chuva demais e com temperatura realmente de outono.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Out 2012 às 11:00)

Dinis93 disse:


> Oh meu Deus, o que é isto que os meteogramas propõem a no fim de semana que vem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acumulados na ordem dos 40mm em 3horas não parece ser nada de outro mundo desde que não se arraste muito mais que esse período de tempo...foi como já disseram aqui...alguns locais podem em 2 dias chegar facilmente aos 100mm de acumulado...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2012 às 12:07)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia, na run de hoje continuam enormes incertezas a partir de Quarta Feira, e apesar de cada vez mais perto, os modelos não se entendem, que apesar de tudo os modelos tirando o ECM (tá muito estranho este ano, sempre com enormes saltos entre runs ao contrário de outros modelos), todos os outros dão um padrão muito instável, a partir de Quarta Feira, em especial a Norte e Centro, mas com o sul também seria bem contemplado.
> 
> Quanto ao ECM esta run foi um desastre para nós ao dar apenas chuva para Sexta e sem um padrão de circulação.
> 
> Depois no final da run venha algum calor e tempo seco no ECM, bahhh ... grandes saltos !



Então vê lá agora a run das 06 do GFS dia 23 tens o AA em cima tanto com o GFS como o ECM. Eu acho ainda melhor o ECM, porque aquela depressão que aparece a sul dos Açores como está no ECM certamente virá para cá e como o GFS a coloca fica pelos Açores e nada mais.

Nós nem sabemos o que vai ocorrer esta semana, quanto mais estar a falar em coisas que estão no 2º painel e mudam em todas as runs. Esta run do ECM está melhor que o GFS, desastre para mim, era a run do ECM não dar nenhuma precipitação e ela dá logo não vejo nenhum desastre.

Aliás, a precipitação da run das 06 para Olhão coloca cerca de 25 mm, até sábado, já o ECM anda à volta disso também não vejo assim tanta discrepância nem tantos saltos como tu referes ao ECM que anda aos saltos.


----------



## supercell (13 Out 2012 às 12:10)

Podemos esperar chuva para este final de dia, até amanhã, pelo que vejo no satélite no Norte e Centro.


----------



## stormy (13 Out 2012 às 12:13)

A divergencia tem a ver com o Rafael...

O GFS intensifica-o mais, sendo que depois ao transitar para extratropical ficaria a alimentar uma depressao na terra nova, enviando para cá um impulso no jet e consequente aprofundar do cavado cá...e segundo o GFS06z esse impulso viria acompanhado á superficie de uma bolsa secundaria de ar quente, resultando numa ciclogenese a oeste.

O ECMWF nao dá tanta expressao ao Rafael nem á depressao na terra nova...o que resultaria num cavado a gerar-se mais no Atlc central, fortalecido pela absorcao do Rafael...

( Desculpem a gramatica...estou em viena num pc qwertz)


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Out 2012 às 12:33)

stormy disse:


> A divergencia tem a ver com o Rafael...
> ...
> ( Desculpem a gramatica...estou em viena num pc qwertz)



Deixa lá os acentos, compreendemos perfeitamente.
Aprecio a tua participação, tal como de outros elementos. Sabendo menos ou mais, usando linguagem comum ou jargão técnico... tanto faz. Desde que não entrem em depressão psicológica pelas desilusões dos modelos a 190h (mas quem é que se ilude com isso?)

Há discrepância entre modelos? Pois há. Sempre haverá mas neste momento parece-me serem discrepâncias "menores".

Há uma coisa que me parece clara: *A sinótica muda*!
Vamos entrar no Outono exatamente, quando tal costuma acontecer: final de outubro.

Perfeitamente normal. Consensual? que dizem?

abraço a todos


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Out 2012 às 12:46)

stormy disse:


> Desculpem a gramatica...estou em viena ...



Em Viena .... Hummm ... Está perdoado! 

Aposto que já viram todos o que diz o Windguru para a próxima semana. Parece-me um excesso. Mais que muito de tudo.  Favor confirmar com máxima brevidade. Necessito tomar decisão sobre aquisição de galochas 
Desculpem o off topic mas estou a trabalhar e apeteceu-me desligar a ficha por breves instantes.

Marques de Pombal, céu azul com algumas nuvens, vento fraco, 20ºC


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2012 às 12:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Então vê lá agora a run das 06 do GFS dia 23 tens o AA em cima tanto com o GFS como o ECM. Eu acho ainda melhor o ECM, porque aquela depressão que aparece a sul dos Açores como está no ECM certamente virá para cá e como o GFS a coloca fica pelos Açores e nada mais.
> 
> Nós nem sabemos o que vai ocorrer esta semana, quanto mais estar a falar em coisas que estão no 2º painel e mudam em todas as runs. Esta run do ECM está melhor que o GFS, desastre para mim, era a run do ECM não dar nenhuma precipitação e ela dá logo não vejo nenhum desastre.
> 
> Aliás, a precipitação da run das 06 para Olhão coloca cerca de 25 mm, até sábado, já o ECM anda à volta disso também não vejo assim tanta discrepância nem tantos saltos como tu referes ao ECM que anda aos saltos.



A discrepância tem a haver com o cavamento das depressões, nomeadamente na de Quarta, que é onde existe maior discrepância entre modelos no dia de hoje.
O de Sexta ou Sábado no dia de hoje segundo os modelos (tirando esta run do GFS das 6h) daria um optimo sistema frontal em ambos os modelos do GFS e ECM !

Após isso começam as discrepâncias, mas acho que se pudesse escolher, escolhia o GEM, loooolll


----------



## Dinis93 (13 Out 2012 às 13:23)

MarioCabral disse:


> Acumulados na ordem dos 40mm em 3horas não parece ser nada de outro mundo desde que não se arraste muito mais que esse período de tempo...foi como já disseram aqui...alguns locais podem em 2 dias chegar facilmente aos 100mm de acumulado...



Ah bom, assustei-me... pensei que fosse um montante um pouco demais!
Obrigado pela explicação.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Out 2012 às 13:39)

Dinis93 disse:


> Ah bom, assustei-me... pensei que fosse um montante um pouco demais!
> Obrigado pela explicação.



Segundo a escala de intensidade de precipitação...40mm dividindo por 3 daria cerca de 13,333(..)mm por hora que será classificado como chuva forte (entre 10mm a 50mm horários)...

Mesmo assim é considerável...embora ainda haja um grau acima que considere precipitação violenta acima dos 50mm horários, valores mais perto desse seriam bem perigosos...mas como tudo depende do espaço de tempo...pode em 3h chover 40mm, sendo que 35mm caíram em pouco mais de 30minutos e 5mm no resto do tempo...é tudo relativo


----------



## Rainstorm (13 Out 2012 às 19:47)

A frente de amanhã pareçe estar desorganizada, será que vai ainda se organizar!?


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2012 às 19:56)

Boa tarde, estão com saudades do Verão ?

Pois de acordo com as ultimas actualizações dos modelos no dia de hoje, parece que o sol e o calor adora-nos e parece ter regresso marcado para o próximo fim de semana.

Primeiro dá-se tudo, depois tira-se metade, e depois se calhar sobram as migalhas e por isso esperemos que o dia de amanhã, reponha o que foi tirado no dia de hoje, isto claro senão tirarem ainda mais do que tiraram no dia de hoje.

Refiro-me ás regiões mais a sul, obviamente !


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2012 às 20:35)

Se uma iso 5 é calor, então não sei. 





A tendência será de chuva na próxima semana, com quantidade variável entre saídas, mas calor é coisa que dificilmente virá.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2012 às 21:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> Se uma iso 5 é calor, então não sei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No padrão do GFS o calor chega um pouco mais tarde, cerca das 240 horas, a chuva chegaria ao sul na Quinta Feira, e talvez alguns aguaceiros na Sexta, e depois a dorsal subiria para cima de nós.

No padrão do ECM o calor chega muito provalvelmente no proximo Domingo, porque a depressão migra para os Açores e nesse caso a dorsal sobre mais rapidamente sobre nós.

Obviamente isto não é um cenário definido, muito pelo contrário (espero eu !) mas é aquilo que mostram os modelos hoje.

Apenas uma ressalva, o ECM a 32 dias mostra uma tendência para temperatura acima da média em todo o território nas 2 semanas seguinte a esta que segue, obviamente pode ocorrer muitas falhas na previsão mas é um cenário que me preocupa, porque dificilmente ficaria ligado a um cenário de chuva


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2012 às 21:54)

Vamos ver primeiro como se resolvem aqueles 2 sistemas frontais da próxima semana. Os 60 mm de média em Faro estão provavelmente este ano fora de questão mas pelo menos uns 15 ou 20 podem ser perfeitamente possíveis com aquelas 2 frentes.


----------



## David sf (13 Out 2012 às 22:26)

Saída operacional do ECMWF:







Média do ensemble do ECMWF:






De facto, é provável que depois de alguns dias de instabilidade volte o tempo seco e ameno, mas as duas últimas saídas operacionais do ECMWF estão completamente desfasadas do ensemble. É muito provável que a instabilidade dure desde o fim de dia de quarta-feira até pelo menos domingo, 21.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Out 2012 às 23:33)

Agreste disse:


> Vamos ver primeiro como se resolvem aqueles 2 sistemas frontais da próxima semana. Os 60 mm de média em Faro estão provavelmente este ano fora de questão mas pelo menos uns 15 ou 20 podem ser perfeitamente possíveis com aquelas 2 frentes.



E será muita sorte se tivermos isso! Em relação à primeira frente analisando as previsões do GFS é possível que a frente perca força ao entrar no sul do país reactivando-se mais a sul no golfo de Cádiz, o que já estamos habituados a assistir. Depois tudo dependerá do que houver daí para a frente, mas continuamos ainda muito na cauda da acção.


----------



## stormy (13 Out 2012 às 23:35)

O GFS12/18z mostra uma tendencia interessante para o Fim de semana que vem, com uma parte da energia associada ao ex-Rafael a ser integrada num cavado complexo perto dos Acores.

Entretanto, de SW chegaria mais ar tropical, enquanto a norte se estableceria um fluxo de norte com ar frio em todos os niveis.

Um padrao interessante e dado a desenvolvimentos algo explosivos...seguiremos com atencao.

É de referir que o EPS e o GEFS estao, grosso modo, a suportar este cenário..


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Out 2012 às 03:52)

O ECM e mais o GSF mostram a tendência que o stromy falou, depois da instabilidade até dia 20 pode vir-se a formar qualquer coisa (cut-off) na região dos Açores e se por um lado parece haver maior probabilidade de a instabilidade e mudança de padrão que esperamos não ser tão "vincada" e menos douradora no tempo (apenas 3/4 dias mais instáveis), pode ser que uma possível cut-off nos alimente se ficar ali a oeste do continente...para já não há sinais disso...


----------



## David sf (14 Out 2012 às 10:17)

stormy disse:


> A divergencia tem a ver com o Rafael...



Tem, de facto:

As diferenças a partir de dia 20 entre ECMWF e GFS são avassaladoras, com o GFS a manter a previsão da manutenção da instabilidade (nas últimas saídas de maneira bastante intensa) até próximo de dia 25, enquanto que o ECMWF, apesar de já não ter a dorsal mesmo em cima de Portugal continental, como tinha nas duas saídas operacionais de ontem, está bastante mais seco que o modelo americano. Ambas as saídas operacionais estão relativamente bem sustentadas pelo respectivo ensemble, e como é habitual, temos o GEM em sintonia com o GFS, e o UKMO em sintonia com o ECMWF.

Apesar de por aqui a divergência só se verificar a 120 horas, o momento decisivo ocorre a cerca de 72 horas, e passa pela interacção do Rafael, junto à costa este do Canadá, com uma depressão polar. Estas situações são de modelação complicada, tivemos há cerca de um mês algo similar com a Nadine nos Açores.

Mas vejamos a diferença, a 72 horas:

GFS (à esquerda) coloca a TS Rafael a deslocar-se rapidamente para norte, situando-se já à latitude de Nova Iorque, enquanto que o ECM (à direita), mantém-na ainda bastante a sul, à latitude da Florida:






24 horas depois, o GFS já extratropicalizou por completo o Rafael, enquanto que o ECMWF mantém-na (já bastante fraca) totalmente independente da circulação global. Graças à ciclogénese na Terra Nova, que o GFS mostra, causada pela interacção do Rafael com a depressão polar, a dorsal é impedida de subir na costa este americana, já no ECMWF, essa dorsal começa a aparecer, impulsionada por uma outra depressão polar presente nos estados do Mid-west:






A 120 horas, o GFS já tem a depressão da Terra Nova menos profunda, o ECMWF ainda mantém o Rafael no Atlântico oeste. Ambos têm uma perturbação a dirigir-se para os Açores, bastante mais vincada no GFS onde é o sistema dominante e vai interagir com a depressão situada na Irlanda, que vai originar a frente de dia 18, enquanto que no ECMWF, o sistema dominante é o originado pelo remanescente do Rafael:






Consequências disto tudo, a ciclogénese no Atlântico que se sucede, ocorre segundo o GFS a este dos Açores e afectará o continente português poucas horas depois, induzindo um fluxo muito perturbado e húmido de sul, enquanto que para o ECMWF a ciclogénese ocorre a oeste dos Açores, não só pela presença do remanescente do Rafael, como também pela advecção de ar frio polar pelo anticiclone que se formou na costa leste da América, devido à subida da dorsal que se iniciou às 96 horas:






Em conclusão, pode-se dizer que os modelos convergirão em poucas horas, assim que resolverem a questão da extratropicalização do Rafael. Geralmente, o GFS e o GEM modelam bastante melhor estas situações, portanto inclino-me mais para estes dois modelos, apesar de nas últimas vezes em que houve uma grande divergência na modelação de uma extratropicalização tenha prevalecido a opção que apontava para a manutenção dos dois sistemas independentes por mais tempo, algo que prevêem de momento os modelos europeus.


----------



## c.bernardino (14 Out 2012 às 11:19)

a saída do gfs das 6h parece estar a ser alterada face à anterior (00h), a partir de dia 19.
Parece estar a modelar a depressão no atlantico tal e qual o ECM.
Vamos esperar , não só esta saida mas aguardar pela das 12h.

Fase interessante do ano!!!


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Out 2012 às 11:30)

Parece o GFS nesta saída das 6h ver a tal opção que sugeri...cut-off a formar-se após a primeira instabilidade de 18 a oeste do continente e lá teríamos uma eventual rega moderada um pouco por todo o continente...


O europeu já melhor que em saídas anteriores, mas reforça a depressão de dia 20/21 mais mantém-na ainda do lado de lá dos Açores bloqueada...vamos ver a saída disto tudo...

Garantida parece estar a instabilidade de 4a a 6a feira, principalmente no norte e centro-norte...


----------



## David sf (14 Out 2012 às 11:40)

A saída das 6z do GFS está ainda bastante melhor que a do ECMWF, a ciclogénese da Terra Nova originada pela extratropicalização do Rafael ocorre agora umas horas mais tarde, o que dificulta um pouco a situação, pois quando a perturbação que se encaminha para os Açores cá chega, já o cavado está muito distante, não ocorrendo a tal ciclogénese a leste dos arquipélago.

De qualquer modo, a situação ainda é favorável no GFS, pois não existe bloqueio na costa americana, permitindo que o núcleo depressionário do Atlântico seja "empurrado" para leste, acabando sempre por nos vir a afectar. No ECMWF a circulação está completamente bloqueada à saída do continente americano, não havendo qualquer modo de fazer a depressão deslocar-se para leste, pelo contrário, com entrada de ar frio de norte no Atlântico oeste causada por esse bloqueio, ela tende é a manter-se bastante distante da Península Ibérica.


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2012 às 11:43)

O IM já actualizou a sua previsão, chuva por vezes forte começando na  a próxima terça feira:

*Previsão para 3ª feira, 16 de outubro de 2012*

REGIÃO NORTE:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Chuva no Minho e Douro Litoral, sendo por vezes forte,*
*estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado
(20 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste nas regiões do litoral e
nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima, sendo mais
significativa no litoral.

REGIÕES CENTRO E SUL:
Céu em geral pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito
nublado nas regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela.
Períodos de chuva no litoral a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro
a partir do final da manhã.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado
(20 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste no litoral a norte do Cabo Raso
e nas terras altas.


*Previsão para 4ª feira, 17 de outubro de 2012
*
Céu em geral muito nublado apresentando-se pouco nublado nas
regiões do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve até ao final da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva nas regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela, sendo por vezes forte no Minho e Douro Litoral,*
estendendo-se gradualmente até ao Baixo Alentejo.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) no litoral oeste e forte a
muito forte (40 a 60 km/h) nas terras altas.
Subida da temperatura mínima, em especial nas regiões do
Norte e Centro.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Bruno Café/ Madalena Rodrigues.

Actualizado a 14 de outubro de 2012 às 10:20 UTC


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/

A manterem-se as previsões será uma boa rega em perspectiva, beneficiando mais o Norte


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2012 às 12:48)

Ui cada saída leva um corte na precipitação, o GFS ontem dava 24 mm, nesta run das 06 só coloca 5.1 mm, ou seja, em linha com a previsão do ECM. Ainda chega o dia, cai 1 mm.  Também, não é de esperar grande coisa com vento de noroeste, interessante vai ser nas Baleares no próximo fim de semana aí sim, vai chover a sério. Aqui, no Algarve, não vejo nada de espectacular, enquanto não vier nada de SW ou estacione uma cut-off durante vários dias a SW do Cabo de São Vicente, o Algarve não terá nada de especial.

Claramente, o ECM já está a começar a ganhar as batalhas, então o ano passado, o ECM deu uma tareia valente ao GFS. Por isso, é melhor indo vendo o ECM do que o GFS. 

Não, apoquentem-se marafados que algum dia a cereja calha a nós. Vai ser o dia que cai 200 mm. 

Mas isto, está tão confuso se formos ver os ensembles a partir das 96 horas, é cada um por si, e no 2º painel é tipo sismógrafo.


----------



## Rainstorm (14 Out 2012 às 12:51)

Como sempre, mas estou convicto que a partir do meio da semana vamos ter instabilidade para todos durante bastante tempo


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2012 às 12:59)

Rainstorm disse:


> Como sempre, mas estou convicto que a partir do meio da semana vamos ter instabilidade para todos durante bastante tempo



É perfeitamente normal que chova bem mais no Norte que no Sul, o Norte ( em especial Minho e Douro Litoral) é uma região de elevada pluviosidade, o sul é bem mais seco...se as previsões se concretizarem para a semana irá chover mais no norte que no sul, mas em princípio o sul também verá chuva, e há sempre lugar para o imprevisto...é aguardar pela evolução..


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Out 2012 às 13:45)

Não é coisa que aprecie...acho que no seguimento deste tópico devia deixar-se de regionalizar tanto, óbvio que no Verão à partida o sul estará em vantagem em termos de bom tempo...assim como no Inverno o norte terá mais precipitação (seja chuva ou neve)! São verdades quase absolutas fruto do posicionamento de cada região no globo...


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Out 2012 às 14:07)

Não sendo e descartar outros cenários, até o sul poderá vislumbrar uma rega interessante lá para 5ª feira.
A distância aconselha calma e acompanhamento das previsões mais próximas...mas não há que negar: até o sul pode sorrir brevemente!






Como é habitual, o Minho e Douro Litoral poderão ter bons acumulados. Nada de estranhar e nada de comparações com as regiões mais a sul ou interior (aqui apenas os sistemas montanhosos se aproximam). As coisas são como são e por isso nada de lamentos. Quem quiser usufruir de chuva de forma mais abundante aconselho, qual GOVERNANTE, a imigração para este canto do país.


----------



## c.bernardino (14 Out 2012 às 18:58)

Aristocrata disse:


> ...Quem quiser usufruir de chuva de forma mais abundante aconselho, qual GOVERNANTE, a imigração para este canto do país.







E como referiu o Algarvio, e bem, a mais de 92h há enorme discrepância entre cenários, perfeitamente normal. Logo não compreendo como alguém se ilude, para depois se desiludir com saidas a essa distância.

Vai(ão) ser uma(s) semana(s) interessante(s).


abc


----------



## Aurélio (14 Out 2012 às 20:30)

c.bernardino disse:


> E como referiu o Algarvio, e bem, a mais de 92h há enorme discrepância entre cenários, perfeitamente normal. Logo não compreendo como alguém se ilude, para depois se desiludir com saidas a essa distância.
> 
> Vai(ão) ser uma(s) semana(s) interessante(s).
> 
> ...



Ao que parece essa discrepância sobretudo entre modelos, tem a ver com o comportamento do Rafael, como já foi explicado, e por isso não vale a pena estarmo-nos aqui a repetir, e neste momento a unica coisa garantida, é que Terça e Quarta vai chover no Norte, e quanto ao resto já nos podemos dar muito satisfeitos se chover aqui no Algarve.


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Out 2012 às 05:28)

Após a saída das 0h do ECM e do GFS a leitura que faço desses dois modelos é a seguinte:

- Durante a tarde de 3a feira começará a sentir-se no NW a aproximação da depressão, esperando-se bons acumulados já para a madrugada de 3a para quarta, alargando-se ao longo do dia de quarta esse cenário a todo o continente...o cavado está mais um pouco a sul nos dois modelos, por isso acho desnecessário continuar a questionar se vai ou não chover no sul...

- A minha madrugada de aposta para ficar a seguir os acumulados e a situação será de 4a para quinta, começando mais a norte e estendendo-se a todo o continente também...

A grade dúvida e divergência mantém-se a mais de 120h, esta nova saída do GFS mantém a esperança de se manter algo na zona dos Açores, para já ligeiramente a norte...o ideal era mais para oeste e manter a dorsal africana mais a leste e se possível mais enfraquecida...
Se por um lado o GFS mantém tudo em aberto, o ECM coloca a dorsal a subir na península e bem forte por sinal...o que bloquearia por completo qualquer hipótese de haver uma aproximação da instabilidade a pairar nos Açores...


----------



## Aurélio (15 Out 2012 às 09:43)

MarioCabral disse:


> Após a saída das 0h do ECM e do GFS a leitura que faço desses dois modelos é a seguinte:
> 
> - Durante a tarde de 3a feira começará a sentir-se no NW a aproximação da depressão, esperando-se bons acumulados já para a madrugada de 3a para quarta, alargando-se ao longo do dia de quarta esse cenário a todo o continente...o cavado está mais um pouco a sul nos dois modelos, por isso acho desnecessário continuar a questionar se vai ou não chover no sul...
> 
> ...



Bom dia, desculpe mas discordo por completo, mesmo por completo daquilo que tu disseste.
Na Quarta Feira como disseste e bem, neste momento com estas saidas já teriamos na Quarta feira com uma descida da depressão precipitação em todo o país embora com maior relevo a Norte e Centro.
Na Quinta existiu um enorme aproximar do ECM ao GFS (felizmente), sendo que seria um dia de muita chuva progredindo de Norte para sul.
Na Sexta tanto o GFS como o ECM prevêem alguns aguaceiros em especial no litoral.

Após isso, é que eu discordo por completo daquilo que tu disseste, talvez devido a estares com sono, pois não existe qualquer dorsal nem nada que se pareça no ECM muito pelo contrário, o ECM até consegue estar melhor que o GFS, pois encontra-se mais próxima a depressão que no GFS. Neste momento ao contrário do dia de ontem a precipitação encontra-se já relativamente ao fim de semana, muito próxima da costa no GFS (chovia ainda no litoral), enquanto que no ECM teria vários dias de precipitação com especial relevo a Norte e Centro.

Em resumo, não existe qualquer dorsal no fim de semana em nenhum dos modelos, e houve um claro aproximar nesta run do ECM ao GFS, e ainda bem ....

Também não percebo como é que ás 05h00 já podia ter saido as run das 00h do ECM e GFS !


----------



## rubenpires93 (15 Out 2012 às 09:57)

Caro Aurélio, permita-me mas com todo o respeito que tenho por si e pelas suas previsões e opiniões no âmbito dos modelos que acompanho à já 2/3 anos, você ultimamente tem só visto o Algarve na previsão, está muito centrado no sul. Sê claro e objetivo, divida por regiões mas não seja tão abrangente e meta os desejos de lado. Frentes destas como as que vêem nos próximos não são fiasco nenhum. Abraço


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2012 às 11:09)

Os modelos estão muito bons...o ECMWF especialmente interessante ao colocar o ex-Rafael a ser absorvido perto dos Açores, e a integrar-se num complexo vale depressionario a oeste de Portugal.

O cenário do ECMWF é especialmente bom pois há um arraste de ar tropical que vem atraz do ex-Rafael, e se torna muito instavel ao interagir com o cavado e com numerosos nucleos de vorticidade que translacionam á volta dele...


----------



## Microburst (15 Out 2012 às 11:19)

rubenpires disse:


> Caro Aurélio, permita-me mas com todo o respeito que tenho por si e pelas suas previsões e opiniões no âmbito dos modelos que acompanho à já 2/3 anos, você ultimamente tem só visto o Algarve na previsão, está muito centrado no sul. Sê claro e objetivo, divida por regiões mas não seja tão abrangente e meta os desejos de lado. Frentes destas como as que vêem nos próximos não são fiasco nenhum. Abraço



Se me permitem o off-topic, não podia estar mais de acordo com esta intervenção. Para um leigo nesta matéria como eu, mas ao mesmo tempo curioso, chegar aqui a este tópico que é, quer se queira quer não, um dos mais importantes deste fórum, e depararmo-nos sucessivamente com a "guerra" Algarve vs resto do país é cansativo para dizer o mínimo. E não é por ser da região da Grande Lisboa que digo isto, para mim não é Lisboa e o resto é paisagem, mas porque Portugal é um só, continente e ilhas incluído. 

O Aurélio tem uma extraordinária capacidade de análise, como o stormy, no entanto certas tiradas são completamente desnecessárias na minha opinião. Estamos aqui todos pelo mesmo, particularidades geográfica aparte, daí que para mim pessoalmente certos jogos florais do estilo "a minha é maior que a tua" retirem todo o interesse à discussão. A minha desculpa aos membros e moderadores por este off-topic. Venha a chuva!


----------



## Agreste (15 Out 2012 às 11:48)

stormy disse:


> Os modelos estão muito bons...o ECMWF especialmente interessante ao colocar o ex-Rafael a ser absorvido perto dos Açores, e a integrar-se num complexo vale depressionario a oeste de Portugal.



Porém pode haver um sinistro centro de altas pressões a sair do norte de África e mandar tudo para as britanicas. 5ª feira sim vai chover bem. O resto é que já é mais difícil de ver.


----------



## rfilipeg (15 Out 2012 às 11:50)

Será que alguém arrisca uma previsão descritiva para amanha, para além de chuva?


----------



## PauloSR (15 Out 2012 às 11:55)

Bom dia a todos os elementos deste forum de excelência! 

De facto, já ando a dizer há algum tempo, que este tópico devia passar a chamar-se "Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Especial Incidência Algarve Outubro 2012". Convem não esquecer que o nosso país tem mais de noventa mil metros quadrados... Há _posts_ e mais _posts_ apenas referentes ao Algarve. Devia haver algum cuidado com isso.

Pela análise dos modelos, o território continental vai ser regado (e como é claro, no norte irá ser mesmo bem regado). Por isso, a chuva irá fazer a sua aparição em todo o território. Seja ela bem-vinda.

Continuação de um bom dia a todos.


----------



## rozzo (15 Out 2012 às 12:00)

Polémicas aparte, (já paravam com a quezília sff...) de facto a referência a uma dorsal mais estável aparecer nos modelos no médio prazo é verdade, mas longe de garantida a sua consequência para nós (falando em Portugal continental).
Longe de garantida digo, até porque a ocorrer a sua posição exacta é impossível saber, e essa incerteza, tanto pode ser prejudicial como benéfica em termos de "animação" aqui no continente.

Digo isto pois, se ela estiver colocada exactamente sobre a península já praticamente sobre o Atlântico, bloqueará os sistemas depressionários o suficientemente longe para não nos afectarem, o que seria uma pena, pois parece que o Atlântico vai estar realmente animado.

Pelo contrário, se existir esse crista, mas ligeiramente mais a Este, mais a tender para o Leste de Espanha, poderá pelo contrário, proporcionar grandes eventos, pois se pensarem bem, e se formos ver alguns dos melhores eventos frontais e convectivos (ainda para mais nesta altura do ano, com água ainda morna, e bastante energia tropical) ocorrem em frentes atlânticas bloqueadas por uma crista a Este, mas que esse bloqueio provoca que as mesmas fiquem estáticas praticamente, sobre o continente.
Situações destas em que o posicionamento estacionário de uma frente é exatamente sobre o continente não são assim tantas, e aliar a isso estarem estáticas mas activas, com uma atmosfera instável, ainda são menos. São raros. Mas quando ocorre, são eventos memoráveis.

No último Inverno tivemos um ou dois dias assim, um deles foi épico no litoral Oeste em termos de trovoadas, não me ocorre a data. Sinceramente, os melhores eventos eléctricos que me lembro na zona de Lisboa foram de situações assim.

Portanto vamos ver como se desenrola este jogo, quase "guerra" entre um Atlântico animadíssimo e esse possível bloqueio...

Este exemplo de configuração da última do ECMWF era óptimo, mas muito longe no tempo ainda, apenas especulação...


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2012 às 12:42)

rozzo, excelente explicação, mas tal como dizes está tudo ainda na corda bamba e vamos ver a evolução nos próximos dias a ver como isto vai ficar.

Neste momento, melhorou significativamente a chuva para o Algarve para 5ª feira.

Quanto às quelízias, só digo uma coisa, já começou a festa outra vez. Que eu saiba para postar aqui, posso postar a previsão dos modelos e o tempo que vai fazer no Algarve e nem falar no resto do país, não é proibido. É a zona onde vivo, por isso, posso falar sempre nela e desde que respeite as regras deste tópico. Aliás. e deve visitar muita gente este fórum para saber o tempo que vai fazer no Algarve, por isso, acho muito útil essa informação. Se todos falassem das previsões dos modelos para as vossas regiões, isso iria enriquecer este tópico e não estas quelízias que não nos levam a lado nenhum. Enfim...


----------



## boneli (15 Out 2012 às 13:27)

Eu continuo a achar-me leigo nesta matéria se comparar com certos foristas que fazem aqui análises muito boas. Eu sei que não está correto mas quando olho para os modelos básicamente olho para o GFS porque para mim é mais fácil de intepretar e depois comparo com as previsões do IM, sempre num  periodo de tempo de não mais de 5 dias. 
O que quero dizer com isto é que pelo que vejo esta semana vai ser bem regada, mais a norte do que a Sul o que é natural mas poderá chover em todo o pais penso que é possível..a ver vamos a ver se ficamos todos satisteitos porque que ela faz falta lá isso faz e pelo menos nisso estámos todos de acordo... 

Continuação de um bom dia.


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Out 2012 às 14:07)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia, desculpe mas discordo por completo, mesmo por completo daquilo que tu disseste.
> Na Quarta Feira como disseste e bem, neste momento com estas saidas já teriamos na Quarta feira com uma descida da depressão precipitação em todo o país embora com maior relevo a Norte e Centro.
> Na Quinta existiu um enorme aproximar do ECM ao GFS (felizmente), sendo que seria um dia de muita chuva progredindo de Norte para sul.
> Na Sexta tanto o GFS como o ECM prevêem alguns aguaceiros em especial no litoral.
> ...




Caro Aurélio,

Discordar acho que é permitido, nem ponho isso em questão...mas esse tipo de linguagem é escusado...aliás, parece que não fui o único a ver uma possível subida da dorsal na Península, mais evidente no ECM...
Como vês a nulidade de precipitação que falavas para o sul dissipou-se, por isso parece escusado quando os modelos até são positivos continuares na ideia negativa de que apenas no norte e centro pode chover...
Peço desculpa a todos pelo off-topic, mas não admito este tipo de linguagem...respeitem-se e sejam moderados e não extrapolem os modelos com "opiniões pessoais"...
Ambos os modelos deixam tudo em aberto, no entanto continuo com a ideia que o GFS está melhor a longo prazo...a subida da dorsal a 150/180h faz subir a depressão e de certo modo pode perder-se o grosso da instabilidade...vai como disse o rozzo depender da sua posição...mantendo-se assim está óptimo...mais o oeste e perde-se tudo...


----------



## xes (15 Out 2012 às 14:30)

ThaZouk disse:


> Bom dia a todos os elementos deste forum de excelência!
> 
> De facto, já ando a dizer há algum tempo, que este tópico devia passar a chamar-se "Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Especial Incidência Algarve Outubro 2012". Convem não esquecer que o nosso país tem mais de mil metros quadrados... Há _posts_ e mais _posts_ apenas referentes ao Algarve. Devia haver algum cuidado com isso.
> 
> ...



[offtopic] Tambem sou desta opinião, este tópico é sobre previsão de modelos e tempo de Portugal, não é só do Algarve, e farto-me de aqui ver só posts a falar disso. [offtopic]

Quanto as previsões pelo que vejo no GFS parece que vai haver rega para madruga de terça, quarta e quinta com mais incidência no norte do pais, mas deve atingir todo o pais até ao final da semana, posso estar estar enganado.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Out 2012 às 16:15)

Boa tarde, 

Em relação aos modelos nesta run do GFS no curto e médio prazo não foge muito daquilo que era indicado na run das 00h, e por isso nada a dizer, sendo que a precipitação entre Terça e Quinta terá maior relevo no * Norte e Centro*, sendo que o * Sul*, terá precipitação de intensidade fraca a moderada, provavelmente fraca na Quarta (em especial no baixo alentejo e algarve), e moderada na Quinta de forma mais geral.

Depois entre Sexta e Sábado talvez existam alguns aguaceiros mais prováveis no *litoral *quanto mais a *norte.*

A partir daí tudo muito incerto, sendo que de acordo com as ultimas runs, parece que a *dita dorsal*, existirá mas mais felizmente um pouco mais a leste do que indicava antes o GFS, e muito mais a leste do que era indicado antes pelo ECM, portanto dorsal em cima de nós não, mas sim um pouco mais a leste do que indicado inicialmente.
Este pequeno pormenor faz com que a depressão fique mais próxima de nós, e as frentes fiquem bloqueadas, perto de nós ou em cima de nós *EM TODO O CONTINENTE*, sendo que será sempre o Norte e Centro quem terá mais chances de ver mais precipitação por estar mais próximo do centro da depressão.
Destaque também para o vento que seria moderado pontualmente forte, e para a possibilidade de ocorrência de fenómenos convectivos, nomeadamente trovoadas, e é a isso que me referia relativamente á existência, ou não da dorsal.
Relativamente ao estar a dormir era mera brincadeira, devido á hora a que ele escreveu, que era algo que deveria ser óbvio, enfim .....


*OFF_TOPIC:*
Enquanto estiver neste Forum, e nomeadamente neste tópico escreverei as previsões e analisarei da forma que as interpreto, estejam correctas ou não, e sobre qual a região que me apeteça, sendo obvio que a região que me apetece escrever nomeadamente é o Algarve, sendo claras as minhas observações relativamente ao estado do tempo, que seguem sempre os modelos em questão que analiso, ou seja o ECM e GFS. 
Como participante neste Forum, entendo que o melhor serviço que posso prestar neste Forum, e aos visitantes algarvios deste Forum, é uma tentativa de análise correcta dos modelos para que saibam com que tempo podem contar para assim tomarem as decisões que precisem de tomar na sua vida diária, quer gostem de sol ou de chuva.
E estar a discriminar quando escrevo da análise dos modelos, quais as regiões do país já estou a fazer mais do que me apetece, e do que fazem os membros.
Não me lembro de ninguém que diga " Epá vamos la´a ver se a depressão cava um pouco mais para ver se chove no Algarve, pois nos ultimos 10/11 meses choveu o que costuma chover num mês". Mas não a conversa é sempre a mesma, vai chover no Norte como é normal, não vai chover quase nada no sul como é normal, são ás dezenas de mensagens assim.
Epá sinceramente deixem-se de requizilias, comentem os modelos se quiserem, comentem o estado do tempo no vosso território se quiserem, mas não me chateiem.
Vivemos no Algarve, tenho é que informar de como está o tempo aqui, e como vai estar, pois isso é o melhor serviço que posso prestar á minha região.


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Out 2012 às 16:28)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Em relação aos modelos nesta run do GFS no curto e médio prazo não foge muito daquilo que era indicado na run das 00h, e por isso nada a dizer, sendo que a precipitação entre Terça e Quinta terá maior relevo no * Norte e Centro*, sendo que o * Sul*, terá precipitação de intensidade fraca a moderada, provavelmente fraca na Quarta (em especial no baixo alentejo e algarve), e moderada na Quinta de forma mais geral.
> 
> ...



Para terminar e certamente será a minha última observação extra-tópico deixa-me dizer-te que duvido que alguém tenha posto em causa a defesa que fazes da tua região, até acho bonito o fazeres...no Norte todos somos muito "bairristas" e defendemos acima de tudo o que é nosso...
O que não é habitual é a arrogância com que falas em algumas circunstâncias, isso não trás nada de novo ao fórum...até porque como pudeste perceber falaste em algo (ausência de dorsal embora falando de forma incorrecta não respeitando a análise que fiz) e agora ao contrário do que disseste todos falam da importância que a mesma pode ter...
Todos tentamos aprender uns com os outros, ninguém sabe tudo...cada um pode vir para aqui falar de como vai estar o tempo na sua terra (acho mesmo que os Arquipélagos são muitas vezes esquecidos por quase todos)...mas ninguém vem para aqui para lhe crescer o ego...mas pelo gosto "amador" que temos na meteorologia...
Aprende a respeitar os outros e as suas opiniões, certamente terás o reverso da moeda também...

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## ELJICUATRO (15 Out 2012 às 16:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> rozzo, excelente explicação, mas tal como dizes está tudo ainda na corda bamba e vamos ver a evolução nos próximos dias a ver como isto vai ficar.
> 
> Neste momento, melhorou significativamente a chuva para o Algarve para 5ª feira.
> 
> Quanto às quelízias, só digo uma coisa, já começou a festa outra vez. Que eu saiba para postar aqui, posso postar a previsão dos modelos e o tempo que vai fazer no Algarve e nem falar no resto do país, não é proibido. É a zona onde vivo, por isso, posso falar sempre nela e desde que respeite as regras deste tópico. Aliás. e deve visitar muita gente este fórum para saber o tempo que vai fazer no Algarve, por isso, acho muito útil essa informação. Se todos falassem das previsões dos modelos para as vossas regiões, isso iria enriquecer este tópico e não estas quelízias que não nos levam a lado nenhum. Enfim...



Boa tarde Caros Amigos Meteoloucos,

Estamos no mesmo país porisso vamos preparar os baldes porque a chuvinha que tanta falta faz já vem a caminho e deve chegar para todos (Até para os nossos amigos Algarvios pelo menos Quinta-Feira !!!!). 

Vamos deixar de lado os desejos (Todos os Meteoloucos gostam de eventos diferenciadores). Já todos sabemos que a região do Litoral Noroeste é uma região de elevada Pluviosidade (O povo português é "mediterrânico" e no geral gosta mais de sol do que chuva, porque o sol secreta vitaminas importantes para o bem estar psicológico das pessoas). 

Por exemplo muita gente gosta precisamente do Algarve como região turística pelas suas águas balneares (mais quentes) e também pelo sol (menos chuvosa).

Quanto as estas quelízias concordo totalmente com vários colegas, devemos dar mais atenção aos modelos e deixar mais uma vez a regionalização levada no seu extremo......

Cmps.


----------



## rozzo (15 Out 2012 às 17:03)

Podia escolher muitas localidades, vão apenas 6 que o tempo não dá para mais, mas pelo menos para tentar percorrer um pouco o *NorteSul *e o *OesteEste* ao longo do país.

Previsão do Foreca (portanto *ECMWF*).
Há para todos, e há mais para os sítios do costume.

Atenção só ao comparar à escala diferente no primeiro gráfico, relativamente aos outros.









E em mapa, segundo a saída das 00utc do *GFS* de hoje, a precipitação acumulada até ao final do dia de 5ª feira:


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2012 às 17:58)

A run das 12z do GFS está a tomar contornos muito interessantes para 4f-5f.

Teremos a noroeste uma depressão complexa, e a vir de SW varias intrusões de ar quente separadas por linhas de convergencia  causadas pela presença de bolsas de ar mais frio.







Entretanto, a vir de oeste teriamos um cavado, que no seu seio traria uma massa de ar muito fria e com bastante vorticidade associada.
A sul desse cavado um jet bastante intenso, com valores apreciaveis de divergencia aos 300hpa.






Ao longo do dia de 4f e depois na 5f todo este complexo aparelho sinoptico vai-se organizando, sendo que se formaria uma depressão secundaria associada ao cavado/frontogenese intensa a oeste de Portugal.

Esta frente, se correr tudo como modelado, será a primeira frente intensa da temporada.
A formação de uma depressão-filha a oeste de Portugal, sob um forte lobo de divergencia e foçamento deverá ser suficiente para induzir convecção intensa sobre o ar tropical que se espalharia na PI.
Esta convecção seria intensificada pelo shear muito forte que os modelos preveem, associados a um jet intenso nos niveis médios.

*
Daquilo que vejo nos modelos poderemos contar com chuva forte e pressistente, trovodas por vezes fortes acompanhadas de rajadas de vento na ordem dos 70-90km.h e mar bem agitado..vale a pena acompanhar com detalhe esta situação*.


----------



## windchill (15 Out 2012 às 19:49)

stormy disse:


> A run das 12z do GFS está a tomar contornos muito interessantes para 4f-5f.
> 
> Teremos a noroeste uma depressão complexa, e a vir de SW varias intrusões de ar quente separadas por linhas de convergencia  causadas pela presença de bolsas de ar mais frio.
> 
> ...



Deus te oiça amigo stormy


----------



## LuisFilipe (15 Out 2012 às 19:52)

porque é que na maioria das vezes as maiores quedas de chuva é durante a madrugada? é apenas uma coincidencia ?


----------



## Rainstorm (15 Out 2012 às 19:53)

E agora começa o "now casting", para ver a aproximação da frente e da depressão que deverão ser , mas claro que com esta situação vamos ter as inundações, quedas de árvores, falhas na electricidade, encerramento de algumas vias junto á costa!!


----------



## c.bernardino (15 Out 2012 às 20:42)

gostava de saber fazer animações para colocar aqui. 

Vejam a beleza da saida do ECMWF de domingo/segunda. (inverosimel mas bela , o que não quer dizer violenta...)


----------



## Aurélio (15 Out 2012 às 21:17)

Boas, desta vez vou falar somente das previsões até Quinta, porque depois para o fim de semana as coisas se complicaram, não devido ao motivo de terem tirado  ou posto de chuva, nada disso, mas sim porque esta run aumentou as divergências entre modelos bem como a sinóptica associada á depressão.

Em relação ao dia de amanhã, teremos a aproximação a Noroeste de um sistema frontal associado á depressão prevista, que entrará lentamente a partir da tarde de amanhã no Minho e Douro Litoral, devendo atravessar a região até ao meio da  manhã de Quarta. Por isso espera-se precipitação forte ou persistente nessa região de Portugal.

No dia de Quarta, a frente que atravessa a região do Minho e Douro Litoral até ao inicio da Manhã progride pela região Centro originando precipitação moderada, até que chega ao sul do país, já com fraca intensidade.

Ao mesmo tempo no litoral Oeste a norte de Lisboa, surge a aproximação de novo sistema frontal, com uma actividade mais intensa e provcvelmente acompanhado de trovoadas, originará chuva intensa, vento temporariamente forte e possibilidade de trovoadas, sendo que a situação mais intensa deverá ser na Quinta de madrugada.

No dia de Quinta a frente, que continua ainda bastante activa atravessa totalmente o país, esperando-se melhorias significativas no final do dia de Quinta.

E pronto basicamente é assim.

No que toca ao Algarve, a chuva deverá chegar na Quarta Feira ao fim da tarde sob a forma de chuva fraca, devendo tornar-se moderada durante o dia de Quinta até ao inicio ou meio da tarde. Espera-se ainda durante a tarde de Quarta até sobretudo a meio da manhã de Quinta, vento moderado de Sudoeste e possibilidade de trovoadas na noite e manhã de Quinta !


----------



## Aurélio (15 Out 2012 às 21:26)

c.bernardino disse:


> gostava de saber fazer animações para colocar aqui.
> 
> Vejam a beleza da saida do ECMWF de domingo/segunda. (inverosimel mas bela , o que não quer dizer violenta...)



Falas em relação aos mapas de precipitação ?

O que noto relativamente  a essa situação do fim de semana é que aparentemente o ECM criou uma depressão presumo que em altitude, não sei bem, e com precipitação associada que nasce ou reactiva-se no sudeste espanhol, segue para Noroeste, entra pelo interior do nosso país e choca com a corrente de Sudoeste, no inicio da manhã de Segunda Feira.
Se é isso que estavas a falar de facto não me parece ser comum aparecer nos modelos.

Carreguem no link, que já tem o animate a funcionar.

http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/animate/catalog/samplers/banner/mean_sea_level_pressure_and_24h_cumulated_precipitations!168!Europe!msl!pop!od!oper!w_mslrain!2012101512!!!step/


----------



## c.bernardino (15 Out 2012 às 21:38)

Aurélio disse:


> Falas em relação aos mapas de precipitação ?
> 
> O que noto relativamente  a essa situação do fim de semana é que aparentemente o ECM criou uma depressão presumo que em altitude, não sei bem, e com precipitação associada que nasce ou reactiva-se no sudeste espanhol, segue para Nordeste, entra pelo interior do nosso país e choca com a corrente de Sudoeste, no inicio da manhã de Segunda Feira.
> Se é isso que estavas a falar de facto não me parece ser comum aparecer nos modelos.
> ...



Exatamente! Isso mesmo. Acho estranho mas belo.


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2012 às 21:53)

O sul vai levar com bastante chuva Aurélio...a frente é só uma, só que leva um segundo impulso associado a uma ciclogenese a oeste..e vai afectar bastante o sul e o centro, talvez mais que o norte porque os modelos teem bastante energia associada a esse 2º impulso de ar quente.


----------



## supercell (15 Out 2012 às 21:54)

Será teremos instabilidade suficiente para puder haver trovoadas amanhã, na 4ª e 5ª feira??


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2012 às 21:55)

supercell disse:


> Será teremos instabilidade suficiente para puder haver trovoadas amanhã, na 4ª e 5ª feira??



4f e 5f..amanhã não.


----------



## Agreste (15 Out 2012 às 21:57)

Um segundo impulso ou uma diminuição da velocidade? Digamos que a frente abranda até se consumir? A norte creio que vai ser mais rápida a passagem.


----------



## c.bernardino (15 Out 2012 às 22:03)

Obrigado *Agreste*. Graças a ti aprendi algo hoje.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Stormy et al , que me dizem desta "bolsa" que se desloca para oeste e interage com a frente? não é a isso que te estavas a referir pois não?


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2012 às 22:10)

stormy disse:


> O sul vai levar com bastante chuva Aurélio...a frente é só uma, só que leva um segundo impulso associado a uma ciclogenese a oeste..e vai afectar bastante o sul e o centro, talvez mais que o norte porque os modelos teem bastante energia associada a esse 2º impulso de ar quente.



Pois, eu estava a agora a ver o Hirlam e na sua run das 12, coloca mais precipitação no centro e sul, e o Norte nem por isso, e falo na madrugada e manhã de 5ªfeira.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Out 2012 às 22:27)

stormy disse:


> O sul vai levar com bastante chuva Aurélio...a frente é só uma, só que leva um segundo impulso associado a uma ciclogenese a oeste..e vai afectar bastante o sul e o centro, talvez mais que o norte porque os modelos teem bastante energia associada a esse 2º impulso de ar quente.



Quando digo frente refiro-me aos sistemas frontais, neste caso segundo o modelo que consultei, e referente ás 00h, concretamente o UKMO, seria dois sistemas frontais, um que cruza o país entre Terça á Noite e Quarta á tarde, e outro entre Quarta ao fim do dia e a tarde de Quinta Feira !

Podes consultar a informação no site: http://www.netweather.tv


----------



## Aurélio (15 Out 2012 às 22:44)

c.bernardino disse:


> Obrigado *Agreste*. Graças a ti aprendi algo hoje.
> ..............................
> 
> Stormy et al , que me dizem desta "bolsa" que se desloca para oeste e interage com a frente? não é a isso que te estavas a referir pois não?



Estavamos falando apenas da situação de Quarta e Quinta, sobre se aquilo se trata de um sistema frontal ou de 2, pelos modelos das 00h seriam 2, mas ele diz que é uma reactivação da frente devido á ciclogénese, e para já é nesse sistema que nos devemos concentrar dada a volatilidade normal do caso do fim de semana !


----------



## c.bernardino (15 Out 2012 às 23:02)

Aurélio disse:


> Estavamos falando apenas da situação de Quarta e Quinta, sobre se aquilo se trata de um sistema frontal ou de 2, pelos modelos das 00h seriam 2, mas ele diz que é uma reactivação da frente devido á ciclogénese, e para já é nesse sistema que nos devemos concentrar dada a volatilidade normal do caso do fim de semana !



O Aurélio concentre-se no assunto que desejar, não tem de me dizer onde eu e os outros companheiros se devem concentrar.
Volátil? pois é. Mas acima de tudo anómalo. e como os outputs destes modelos são *físicamente possíveis*... seria um fenómeno que não se vê todos os dias.

cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Out 2012 às 23:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pois, eu estava a agora a ver o Hirlam e na sua run das 12, coloca mais precipitação no centro e sul, e o Norte nem por isso, e falo na madrugada e manhã de 5ªfeira.



Estive a consultar e nesse modelo, parece que eles colocam uma pequena ciclogénese a oeste da costa sul, tirando relevância ao efeito do sistema mais a norte.

Tal situação não conseguir identificar em qualquer outro modelo, e por isso vamos esperar para ver o que acontece.


----------



## stormy (16 Out 2012 às 15:55)

Situação complexa amanhã e depois...aguardarei os dados das 12z para fazer uma analise mais detalhada.

Tambem há que seguir com atenção o ESTOFEX e prestar tambem atenção ao sat/rad pois a sinoptica que os modelos teem vindo a modelar está, run após run, a ficar mais favoravel a fenomenos convectivos localmente severos e ocorrencia de precipitação/vento tambem assinalaveis.

Tambem me parece que a haver algo mais assinalavel seria na região centro e sul, pois há uma certa tendencia em colocar uma ciclogenese a oeste de Lisboa e uma série de nucleos de vorticidade nos niveis baixos embebidos no fluxo pós frontal, assim como um afluxo de CAPE  e humidade...


----------



## Microburst (16 Out 2012 às 18:02)

Estou um pouco confuso. Quer os membros quer os modelos aqui apresentados apontam para bastante precipitação durante o fim-de-semana e segunda-feira, no entanto quer no IM quer noutros sites a previsão aqui para a Grande Lisboa é de céu entre o muito e o pouco nublado a partir de Sábado. Em que é que ficamos então?


----------



## rozzo (16 Out 2012 às 18:31)

Microburst disse:


> Estou um pouco confuso. Quer os membros quer os modelos aqui apresentados apontam para bastante precipitação durante o fim-de-semana e segunda-feira, no entanto quer no IM quer noutros sites a previsão aqui para a Grande Lisboa é de céu entre o muito e o pouco nublado a partir de Sábado. Em que é que ficamos então?



Não, fala-se na situação que está a começar agora no Noroeste e que termina na 6ª-feira até ao Sul, em especial 4ª e 5ª, com bons acumulados, e também depois na eventualidade de no início da próxima semana haver outro sistema interessante a aproximar-se, mas este ainda com algumas reticências devido a um eventual bloqueio que também já se falou.

No fim-de-semana deverá realmente acalmar a situação, e o tempo deverá estar estável, pelo menos a maior parte do período, pois no final do dia de Domingo há (pelo menos nas saídas actuais) a possibilidade desse novo sistema a Oeste começar a afectar o país.
Há que contar é com tempo mais fresco no f-d-s, pelo menos as noites.


----------



## stormy (16 Out 2012 às 19:47)

*Passamos então á analise mais pormenorizada da situação de amanhã e 5f.*

*Região a norte do Douro:*

Essencialmente teremos a passagem de uma frente activa constituida de duas linhas de instabilidade mais activas, com células embebidas que podem trazer chuva por vezes forte e rajadas de vento até 85km.h.

Durante todo o dia, mesmo depois da passagem das duas linhas de instabilidade mais activas, ocorrerá precipitação moderada e pressistente associada á rotação do eixo da frente e á chegada desde o sul de uma camada de ar muito humida nos niveis médios, que resutará em precipitação mais estratiforme mas com a possibilidade de alguma célula embebida que traria periodos de chuva moderada a forte.

Segundo alguns modelos uma depressão nos niveis altos e médios com alguma expressão á supreficie poderá nascer a oeste do C.Carvoeiro, e se assim fosse a região norte seria afectada por um outro evento de caracteristicas mais convectivas durante a noite para 5f, tal como a região sul..

A partir da madrugada de 5f a situação normalizaria, apenas com alguns aguaceiros pós frontais eventualmente acompanhados de algum granizo.

Acima dos 1600m será possivel alguma neve na noite de 4f-5f e durante 5f até meio do dia.

*
Região centro e sul*

Aqui os modelos colocam mais energia á superficie ( Theta-e> 45ºC, Dew>16ºC,  CAPE 500-900J/Kg, TPW 35 mm), e o shear será bastante forte, até 75kts.

Estas condições são favoraveis a uma maior organização convectiva, com células fortes capazes de gerar rajadas de vento fortes ( 70-95km.h) e chuva intensa superior a 30-40mm/3h.

Primeiro, ao longo do dia de 4f teremos a passagem de algumas linhas de instabilidade, com algumas células embebidas...algumas com as caracteristicas acima referidas..

Depois, na noite de 4f-5f a oeste teriamos a aproximação de uma depressão em fase de organização, associada a um forte lobo divergente do jet nos niveis médios e altos, que traria precipitação intensa convectiva e estratiforme.

Durante a noite de 4f-5f e até meio do dia de 5f, especialmente a sul do eixo Lx-Ptg e com maior enfase no litoral poderemos ter chuva forte e pressistente com nucleos convectivos intensos ( no meio da massa nebulosa estratiforme).

Acima de tudo os sistemas convectivos associados ás varias linhas de instabilidade/frontogenese que nos afectarão de dia, e á propria ciclogenese que se poderá dar depois durante a noite para 5f,  serão capazes de gerar ventos fortes e chuva abundade, com perigo de cheias nas zonas urbanas e em algumas ribeiras.

No interior da região a ocorrencia de trovoadas/células será limitada pelo arrefecimento nocturno, mas poderão surgir isoladamente trazendo precipitação abundade e algumas rajadas de  vento.

Durante o dia de 5f teremos alguma actividade pós frontal, com alguma trovoada/aguaceiro moderado disperso, e a  partir da noite de 5f-6f o episódio acabará.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Out 2012 às 09:20)

Segundo o GFS grande parte da precipitação ficará a norte do eixo Lisboa/Portalegre.
Avaliando pelo que já precipitou a norte do país até ao momento e o que ainda está previsto cair nas próximas horas penso que haverá muitas zonas do Norte do país que acumularão bem mais de 100mm neste evento de 2 dias aproximadamente. Começarão então a razar a fasquia dos 200mm este mês e segundo as previsões pode haver ainda muita chuva para o ínicio da semana que vem, situação que ainda está um pouco indefinida.


----------



## rozzo (17 Out 2012 às 10:47)

Não parece muito convectiva a frente de logo à noite, pelo menos pela altitude dos topos das nuvens. (os vermelhos indicam topos relativamente quentes, e os azuis mais frios, portanto não se espera muito desenvolvimento vertical)







De qualquer forma a precipitação modelada é assinalável, há muita humidade e água precipitável, e ao longo dessa linha deverá ser bem despejada.







E claro, apesar da primeira carta, há sempre chance de algumas células embebida no sistema serem mais fortes.

Bela entrada em força outonal esta, o dia de hoje é mesmo interessante, nesta "mistela" de frente com constante instabilidade e despejar de água mesmo entre as principais linhas instáveis!


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Out 2012 às 11:56)

Agora que está, os modelos mais ou menos alinhados, diria que aqui no Algarve poderá cair uns 10 mm, mas que pode ser para menos como para mais, o Aladdin não está muito famoso, o Hirlam está interessante mas a Andaluzia leva mais do que nós, o ECM e o GFS colocam cerca de 10 mm.

Quanto ao médio prazo, ECM está muito melhor que o GFS, já está na hora do ECM começar a ganhar. Enquanto o ECM está um sonho para a próxima semana, já o GFS está uma desgraça. Ao longo dos últimos dias o ECM tem mantido sempre cerca de 10 mm, já o GFS tem variado bastante, já vi run's com 25 mm e agora hoje tem colocado 10 mm. Mesmo, para domingo, o ECM está interessante para o sul, já o GFS nada coloca.

Aliás, o GFS teve uma saída incomum ontem na run das 12 no 2º painel, a colocar uma depressão tropical a vir da Madeira em direcção ao continente.


----------



## Rainstorm (17 Out 2012 às 13:09)

Mas pareçe que para a semana se tudo se manter nos modelos, grande parte da Europa vai ter céu limpo e temperaturas bem amenas principalmente o Mediterrâneo devido á dorsal africana enquanto que nós e talvez parte do UK ficam com chuva, vento e temperaturas mais baixas, não?


----------



## stormy (17 Out 2012 às 15:53)

Rozzo, os niveis de equilibrio estão bem baixos, mas acho que haverá forçamento suficiente para ultrapassar o fraco gradiente vertical..

http://www.wetter3.de/vertikal.html

Podes ver aqui que há bastante forçamento, embora com o passar do tempo pareça haver um desalinhamento entre o forçamento em altura e a convergencia á superficie, provavelmente a frente á superficie avançará mais rapidamente do que a região baroclinica mais instavel em altitude o que  é mau para a convecção pois gera-se uma inversão.
Apesar de tudo o forçamento é intenso, e na eventualidade da prograssão da massa de ar fria á superficie sofrer algum recuo, pode ocorrer que a frente se mantenha mais integra verticalmente...


Alguns mesoescalas colocam claramente alguma convecção embebida, provavelmente estão a modelar um cenário mais favoravel do que o GFS,  e tendo em conta a elevada agua precipitavel, o vento forte em altura e o shear intenso poderão aparecer células algo activas, com rajadas fortes de vento e chuva intensa.


----------



## aqpcb (17 Out 2012 às 16:38)

Parece que a segunda vaga da frente ou do sistema frontal que vem ai é mais potentes que esta que passou. segunda as imagens do satélite  do IM devem atingir em cheio Lisboa e arredores.


----------



## Zapiao (17 Out 2012 às 19:34)

aqpcb disse:


> Parece que a segunda vaga da frente ou do sistema frontal que vem ai é mais potentes que esta que passou. segunda as imagens do satélite  do IM devem atingir em cheio Lisboa e arredores.



E será a que horas?


----------



## Geiras (17 Out 2012 às 19:53)

A passagem desta próxima frente, será de facto mais potente que a outra que passou, deverá afectar o país durante a madrugada e inicio da manhã de amanhã.


----------



## dASk (17 Out 2012 às 20:50)

Este ano tem sido tão mau em termos de precipitação, que por aqui hoje com uns meros 18,2mm já é o 3º dia mais chuvoso do ano, a 0,2mm do 2º lol.


----------



## icewoman (17 Out 2012 às 20:56)

Boa noite a todos,

A que horas sai as proximas runs ?


----------



## rubenpires93 (17 Out 2012 às 21:02)

icewoman disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> 
> A que horas sai as proximas runs ?


A próxima run é do GFS 18z que irá sair por volta das 22h e tal.
Depois as runs das 00z dos vários modelos começam a ser lançadas por volta das 4h e tal. Abraço


----------



## icewoman (17 Out 2012 às 21:05)

rubenpires disse:


> A próxima run é do GFS 18z que irá sair por volta das 22h e tal.
> Depois as runs das 00z dos vários modelos começam a ser lançadas por volta das 4h e tal. Abraço





Obrigada  pois os modelos GFS e o ECWF estão muito diferentes


----------



## Aurélio (17 Out 2012 às 21:15)

Boa tarde, 

*Em relação ao dia de amanhã:*
Em relação á frente desta noite a intensidade da chuva nesta região, parece estar fortemente dependente  da existência de uma pequena ciclogenese ou depressão filha, não sei bem o que é, que se formaria algures  perto do litoral sul, pelo menos foi o que constatei nos modelos que analisei em que quase todos mostram essa pequena ciclogénese, e nos casos em que a mostram a chuva no sul é significante maior.
Tal situação ao contrário do que mostra o GFS daria maior instabilidade no sotavento e no interior alentejano, isto claro depois de fazer o Eixo Lisboa - Castelo Branco.
A instabilidade duraria praticamente o dia todo.

*Sexta e Sábado:*
Em relação a este dois dias, teriamos de acordo com os modelos a continuação de alguma instabilidade, com possibilidade de alguns aguaceiros, que neste momento parecem-me mais prováveis no centro e sul.

*Domingo a Segunda:*
Estes dois dias, eu diria que estamos falando de uma questão de mm (no mapa), pois tanto podemos estar sob uma frente estacionária provocando chuva e trovoada, em especial no litoral a norte de sines, como podemos ficar a vê-la ficar toda no mar, a escassos km da costa.


*Terça a .........*
A partir daqui tudo pode acontecer, sendo que neste momento os modelos já colocam a depressão a evoluir rumo á PI, atingindo o país na tarde de terça e Quarta, existindo divergências nos modelos no que toca aos dias seguintes, devido á forma como se dá esta aproximação. Por exemplo o ECM coloca ela a entrar directamente na PI, e o GFS em que a operacional e a control run, divergem dos seus membros (estes dão algo mais parecido com o ECM), coloca a depressão a seguir para Nordeste passando a Norte da Peninsula Ibérica, e depois criando um corredor estreito de depressões entre a PI e o UK.
Vamos esperar para ver mas por mim podia ser qualquer coisa deste género ...



> DIA 24 (MIERCOLES)
> PROBABILIDAD DE PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES O MODERADAS EN EL OESTE Y
> CENTRO DE LA PENINSULA Y AREA DEL ESTRECHO, QUE PODRIAN SER
> INTENSAS EN EL ANDALUCIA OCCIDENTAL, Y EXTENDERSE AL RESTO DE LA
> ...


----------



## Norther (18 Out 2012 às 01:07)

Boas noites, quanto a queda de neve é possível que caia durante a tarde e noite do dia de hoje no planalto da Torre com alguma acumulação, dependerá da quantidade de precipitação, sexta feira a cota desce para os 1700m  mas a precipitação deve faltar, será assim?


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2012 às 08:56)

Norther disse:


> Boas noites, quanto a queda de neve é possível que caia durante a tarde e noite do dia de hoje no planalto da Torre com alguma acumulação, dependerá da quantidade de precipitação, sexta feira a cota desce para os 1700m  mas a precipitação deve faltar, será assim?



Às 8h as Penhas Douradas estavam com 3,7ºC.

É possível que na Torre o elemento branco já se faça presente. 

Pena a webcam da estância de ski não estar a reportar da Torre.
Nas Penhas da Saude apenas se vê chover.


----------



## Rapido (18 Out 2012 às 09:26)

dASk disse:


> Este ano tem sido tão mau em termos de precipitação, que por aqui hoje com uns meros 18,2mm já é o 3º dia mais chuvoso do ano, a 0,2mm do 2º lol.



A serio? Do ano civil? É que sou daqui da região (Azeitão) e não tinha mesmo essa percepção de que teria chuvido tão pouco no ano de 2012. 

Nesse caso é bem abençoada esta chuva que cai talvez desde as 4h da manha sem interupção.


----------



## Norther (18 Out 2012 às 10:25)

AnDré disse:


> Às 8h as Penhas Douradas estavam com 3,7ºC.
> 
> É possível que na Torre o elemento branco já se faça presente.
> 
> ...




Bons dias 

André estive a falar com um amigo que trabalha na Serra e disse que esta a nevar na lagoa comprida desde as 5 da manha, as estradas ja estão cortadas pa torre, maravilha


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2012 às 10:28)

dASk disse:


> Este ano tem sido tão mau em termos de precipitação, que por aqui hoje com uns meros 18,2mm já é o 3º dia mais chuvoso do ano, a 0,2mm do 2º lol.





Rapido disse:


> A serio? Do ano civil? É que sou daqui da região (Azeitão) e não tinha mesmo essa percepção de que teria chuvido tão pouco no ano de 2012.
> 
> Nesse caso é bem abençoada esta chuva que cai talvez desde as 4h da manha sem interupção.



Aqui em Setúbal é o 2º dia mais chuvoso deste ano!


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Out 2012 às 13:10)

Boas
Penso que em Manzaneda também neva!

http://www.crtvg.es/crtvg/camaras-web/cabeza-de-manzaneda


----------



## Aurélio (18 Out 2012 às 14:05)

OMG !

Aquele ECM está perfeito, perfeito .... aquela localização da depressão cerca da Quarta Feira a Oeste de Lisboa, e depois ficando estacionária durante alguns dias é simplesmente perfeita aqui para o sul, basta ver a previsão de precipitação prevista, mas algo diferente da média do ensemble que a coloca algo mais a norte, e isso faz toda a diferença.

O GFS está bastante diferente com a depressão em vez de a oeste de Lisboa, ficaria + - a oeste ou noroeste do Porto, o que daria uma enorme diferença relativamente ao sul do país.

Relativamente ao dia de hoje .... ficámos nos 5 mm, igual a´quela de Setembro !


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2012 às 15:35)

O ECM está mesmo de sonhos.  

Deixo aqui a previsão da AEMET:

DIA 24 (MIERCOLES)
 PROBABILIDAD DE PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES O MODERADAS EN EL OESTE Y
 CENTRO DE LA PENINSULA Y AREA DEL ESTRECHO, *QUE PODRIAN SER
 INTENSAS EN ANDALUCIA OCCIDENTAL*, Y EXTENDERSE AL RESTO DE LA
 PENINSULA, MELILLA Y CANARIAS. 


NO SON PROBABLES CAMBIOS IMPORTANTES EN LAS TEMPERATURAS

 DIAS 25, 26 Y 27 (JUEVES, VIERNES Y SABADO)
 AUNQUE HAY BASTANTE INCERTIDUMBRE A PARTIR DEL JUEVES, SERAN
 PROBABLES LAS PRECIPITACIONES EN LA MAYOR PARTE DE ESPANA,
*PUDIENDO SER FUERTES O PERSISTENTES EN ANDALUCIA OCCIDENTAL*. EN EL  CANTABRICO, EXTREMO SURESTE PENINSULAR, Y SUR DE CANARIAS SERAN  MENOS PROBABLES. 

 para recordar para mais tarde, 4 dias de boas chuvadas é muita fruta.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Out 2012 às 15:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O ECM está mesmo de sonhos.
> 
> Deixo aqui a previsão da AEMET:
> 
> ...



Fonix .... ia mesmo por isso agora, mas antecipaste-te !

É muita fruta, esta run, mas falta tanto dias e já tivemos tantas desilusões estes meses, mas penso que já está na altura de sermos recompensados !
Ao contrário desta depressão, aquela da próxima semana, iria ter muita convectividade, e consequentemente grandes chances de trovoadas !
Portanto muita coisa escondida, mas tudo depende da posição exacta da depressão !
Relativamente a esta frente de hoje, já te esqueceste que ela vem de Noroeste, logo o sotavento não fica nada favorecido, até porque era muito idêntica á outra de Setembro, e curiosamente até deu a mesma precipitação !
E nunca podia ser desilusão pois era o que os modelos prviam para esta zona, mas a parte do Sotavento talvez ali mais a partir de Tavira ainda pode ver qualquer coisa interessante ainda hoje !


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2012 às 19:20)

A situação prevista para a próxima semana, ainda que a grande distância, aparenta ser interessante para a região abaixo do rio Tejo.
A depressão vai descer em latitude e aproximar-se da península, começando muito lentamente a perder vigor, não sem antes deixar precipitação generosa abaixo do Tejo.

Esta depressão ao passar pelos Açores deverá trazer com ela ondulação de NO bastante forte (nada de "radical" para os padrões do arquipélago):







A Madeira, e num patamar muito mais longínquo (a mais de 300h) pode também ter a visita de uma depressão generosa quanto a precipitação:


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Out 2012 às 20:35)

Aurélio disse:


> OMG !
> 
> Aquele ECM está perfeito, perfeito .... aquela localização da depressão cerca da Quarta Feira a Oeste de Lisboa, e depois ficando estacionária durante alguns dias é simplesmente perfeita aqui para o sul, basta ver a previsão de precipitação prevista, mas algo diferente da média do ensemble que a coloca algo mais a norte, e isso faz toda a diferença.
> 
> ...



Aurélio,
claro que a sua leitura do ECM está correta. Mas parece criar entusiasmo com 120 h de antecedência. Acho demais.

Repare que depois de achar o cenário "perfeito, perfeito" refere e bem que a média do ensemble já não bate bem... e conclui que o GFS também dá um output diferente.

Não vamos estar a criar expectativas *e* depois vir dizer que "foi uma desgraça".
Sabe, quiçá melhor que eu, que um "pequeno" desvio na posição da depressão faz toda a diferença. 

As contas da precipitação podem ser feitas noutro local do forum, mas um membro experiente, como o Aurélio *é*, fazer um balanço diário de precipitação às 13h05.... é arriscado. As estações algarvias que consultei marcam 12 a 18 mm hoje, o que para essa região é bem bom.

Previsões destas a  120- 144 horas... só acredito nas do professor [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-OpGbpTzeA"]Chibanga[/ame].


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2012 às 21:19)

c.bernardino disse:


> As contas da precipitação podem ser feitas noutro local do forum, mas um membro experiente, como o Aurélio *é*, fazer um balanço diário de precipitação às 13h05.... é arriscado. *As estações algarvias que consultei marcam 12 a 18 mm hoje, o que para essa região é bem bom.*



Quais foram as estações do Algarve que registaram isso é que agora fiquei com curiosidade? Mas eu fui fazer uma volta por elas e vi Sagres tem 12 mm, Almancil tem 13 mm, as estações com mais precipitação e encontram-se dentro do teu intervalo, todas as outras estações marcam 10 ou menos, logo não podes dizer que para essa região é bem bom. Quando a estação Faro/Aeroporto tem 2 mm, a estação da região de turismo tem 4.2 mm, eu tenho 5 mm, Santa Bárbara de Nexe tem 8.8 mm, Alto fica tem 9.9 mm, Vilamoura tem 10.2 mm, se dissesses que tinha chovido entre 5 a 10 mm aí concordava contigo, agora dizeres que choveu 12 a 18 mm é completamente irreal.

Quanto ao professor Xibanga devias ter cuidado com o que postas, por aqui, estamos a falar de previsões dos modelos e não de astrologia nem de futurologia, falamos do que nos mostra os modelos. E já que tanto criticas o Aurélio, vê a previsão da AEMET que eu coloquei com todas as mudanças que podem vir acontecer eles colocam a sua previsão na página oficial ou vais também chamar-lhes professores Chibanga aos meteorologistas da AEMET.


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Out 2012 às 22:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quais foram as estações do Algarve que registaram isso é que agora fiquei com curiosidade? ... se dissesses que tinha chovido entre 5 a 10 mm aí concordava contigo, agora dizeres que choveu 12 a 18 mm é completamente irreal.



http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IFAROVAL2
(19mm)

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA54
(12 mm)

realmente há estações com menos, tem razão. O sitio das fontes é uma referência para mim. (de um colega nosso de forum)

Mas este não é o local mais apropriado para estes debates, pelo que me abstenho de prosseguir.


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Out 2012 às 22:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quanto ao professor Xibanga devias ter cuidado com o que postas, por aqui, estamos a falar de previsões dos modelos e não de astrologia nem de futurologia, falamos do que nos mostra os modelos. E já que tanto criticas o Aurélio, vê a previsão da AEMET que eu coloquei com todas as mudanças que podem vir acontecer eles colocam a sua previsão na página oficial ou vais também chamar-lhes professores Chibanga aos meteorologistas da AEMET.



Como? 

Não coloque na minha pessoa afirmações que não proferi. E ainda me faz avisos para ter cuidado?
Não chamei "Professor Chibanga" a ninguém!
Nem ao Aurélio, nem à AEMET ( a sua extrapolação é gravíssima).

Mais: tive cuidado de realçar pontos positivos no Aurélio, exatamente para não o ofender. Lá porque ele tem uma política de comunicação que não me agrada, não o ofendi, nem me passou pela cabeça fazê-lo.

Volto a dizer: previsões a 120 ou 144 h só acredito nas do professor Chibanga , do género "daqui a 5 dias será outubro!!!!" nesta previsão acredito. mas só acredito até 25 deste mês LOL

Com os modelos a darem frentes a passarem razantes, com médias de cenários muito discrepantes (naturalmente a esta distância), ... pode ser que aconteça. Era bom mas...
Qualquer meteocurioso sabe a validade da previsão a mais de 5 dias, mesmo que feita com os melhores meteorologistas, recorrendo aos melhores instrumentos de análise.

Para concluir deixo um link. Foi postado noutro local do nosso forum... penso que no seguimento Sul (curioso). O último parágrafo é interessante.

http://www.meteohuelva.blogspot.pt/

em paz  (genuina) que a vida é curta demais para ofensas e picardias.


----------



## boneli (18 Out 2012 às 23:41)

Parece que a partir de amanhã e até domingo a chuva vai nos dar tréguas. Pelo que entendi dos modelos,para domingo para o final do dia já podemos te-la de volta e continuar pela semana dentro com um dia ou outro de interregno. A ver vamos!!!!
Estes próximos dias vamos ter já umas minimas fresquinhas para ver se alivia as cabeças quentes!!
Caros colegas isto é um forum respeitem-se e respeitem as ideias de cada um. Mais do mesmo não por favor já enjoa.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Out 2012 às 00:08)

Em relação á proxima semana é melhor esperar para ver, dado que os modelos estão com muita dificuldade em interpretar de que forma se "vai mexer" a depressão e por exemplo estas runs do ECM das 12h e do GFS das 18h, não foram famosos (para esta zona) e penso que até amanhã ao fim do dia, muito mais modelagens serão efectuadas.

A ver se será desta ... que teremos uma semana de chuva, mas isto para aqui, tem sido dá-se tudo e depois tira-se quase tudo, seja como for para o bem ou para o mal, penso que ainda sou livre de quando leio os modelos interpretar com a alegria ou tristeza que me der na cabeça, consoante as saidas dos modelos desde que leia aquilo que eles transmitem, e cuja informação que eu trasmita seja correcta.

Os modelos não são bolas de cristal, são modelos que contém imensa ciência por trás, e com inumeras variáveis, por isso é que se diz que é uma previsão meteorológica e não uma saida do Euromilhões para aqui a uns dias !

Cumprimentos e juizinho ....


----------



## Lousano (19 Out 2012 às 01:03)

Noite fresca hoje, que apenas alguns locais do litoral oeste terão mínimas superiores a 10ºC.


----------



## stormy (19 Out 2012 às 12:02)

Neste momento o nucleo de ar frio está praticamente em cima de Pt continental, mas o establecimento da uma depressão á superficie sobre a metade sul do Território está a induzir um fluxo de leste com ar anormalmente frio, sobre o território, o que condiciona a actividade convectiva.

Sobre o mar ( 18-19ºC) a actividade é intensa, mas qualquer célula que se aproxime de terra dissipa-se devido á presença do vento frio de leste.

Nas proximas horas no entanto, com a temperatura lentamente a subir, é provavel que se começe a observar alguma convecção em terra e algumas células sobre o mar que tambem começarão a avançar com sucesso para terra.

*Analise sat:*






Temos um anticiclone no norte da PI e um campo depressionario fraco a Sul/Sudoeste, induzindo uma corrente de leste/sueste á superficie ( azul claro).

Em altura dois vortices com uma linha de convergencia/forçamento nos niveis baixos e médios entre eles, estes vortices conteem uma massa de ar frio até cerca de -25ºC aos 500hpa.
O fluxo é de SW em altura ( roxo) sobre PT, o que é interesante..

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

*12h-18h locais*

Para a tarde de hoje, dependendo do aquecimento diurno, poderemos ter algumas trovoadas/aguaceiros, que poderão ser localmente fortes e acompanhados de granizo no litoral oeste e região a sul do Tejo ( No norte interior não me parece que haverá aquecimento suficiente).



Há alguma carencia de energia ( Dew 9-12ºC e CAPE< 500J/Kg), mas tendo em conta o veering acentuado ( rotação do vento com a altura) e o shear razoavel ( aumento da intensidade do vento com a altura), é possivel alguma convecção organizada e de ciclo de vida mais longo, capaz de gerar alguma tromba/funnel...isto será altamente dependente das caracteristicas locais no que toca á capacidade de reter calor durante o dia.


Espera-se tambem alguma neve a cotas 1500m...variando um pouco para baixo na eventualidade de haver algum downdraft que arraste ar frio dos niveis mais altos.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Out 2012 às 12:15)

Stormy, tens algum comentário relativamente á situação a partir do próximo Domingo ou se quiseres lá para Quarta Feira !

Do meu ponto de vista, e pelo menos no que toca ao sul, já vi isto muito melhor mas essa depressão cada vez aparece mais a Noroeste de Portugal, e cada vez menos cavada, ao mesmo tempo que parece ser absorvida ou interagir, com uma depressão que surge atrás, criando uma zonalidade e forçando ao mesmo tempo a uma certa subida da dorsal devido á interacção.
Essa zonalidade induziria o não isolamento da depressão e em vez de um fluxo instável de sul, teria um fluxo de oeste.

Isto é mais visivel no GFS, mas não me agrada, dado que neste momento já foi tirada grande parte da precipitação que  davam para o sul, em  particular depois de Quarta.

A cut-off a oeste de Lisboa como chegou a ser modelada pelo ECM era muito interessante, mas a tendencia será para o ECM ir atrás do GFS como tem sido tradição desde o inicio de Setembro !


----------



## stormy (19 Out 2012 às 12:25)

Aguardemos pela saida das 12z Aurélio...não sejas tão stressado

Não vejo para já motivos para descartar completamente essa hipotese da cut-off a oeste de Lisboa...e já vi modelos que interagiam as duas depressões e depois metiam um grande e unico campo depressionário a oeste de Pt...e não foi há muito tempo...pelo que acho que vale a pena aguardar e manter esperança


----------



## Aurélio (19 Out 2012 às 12:39)

stormy disse:


> Aguardemos pela saida das 12z Aurélio...não sejas tão stressado
> 
> Não vejo para já motivos para descartar completamente essa hipotese da cut-off a oeste de Lisboa...e já vi modelos que interagiam as duas depressões e depois metiam um grande e unico campo depressionário a oeste de Pt...e não foi há muito tempo...pelo que acho que vale a pena aguardar e manter esperança



Loollll ... stressado eu, nah que ideia depois de quase um ano que choveu o equivalente a um mês, eu diria que estou ansioso por ver uma mudança á seria nos modelos !
Comparando os ensembles, o do GFS é de longe o pior, pois talvez devido á junção entre duas depressões, presumo que seja por isso, não sou especialista em interacções entre depressões, a dorsal subia e ficava a ver navios, pronto vá lá, quase a ver navios a partir de Quarta !
Nos outros modelos não existe junção entre depressões (aquela a 1ª com outra vinda atrás lá para Quarta), e portanto basicamente existe uma cut-off mais ou menos situada a oeste ou Noroeste do Porto, que daria uma situação mais persistente de chuva e mais imprevisivel, e apesar de favorecer mais o Norte e Centro, o sul seria muito melhor contemplado !


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2012 às 13:29)

Boas, 

segundo o IM a chuva está de regresso já no próximo domingo:

*Previsão para domingo, 21 de outubro de 2012
*
Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado
nas regiões do interior até ao início da manhã.
*Períodos de chuva nas regiões do litoral oeste a partir do
início da manhã, estendendo-se gradualmente ao restante território
e sendo fraca no nordeste transmontano.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado
(15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul no litoral oeste e nas terras altas
a partir da manhã.
Pequena subida de temperatura, nas regiões do litoral.

Actualizado a 19 de outubro de 2012 às 10:48 UTC

*Previsão para 2ª feira, 22 de outubro de 2012
*
*Céu geralmente muito nublado, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro,
onde ocorrerão períodos de chuva até ao final da tarde.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (15 a 30 km/h)
do quadrante sul no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.
Subida de temperatura, em especial da mínima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Bruno Café/ Madalena Rodrigues.

Actualizado a 19 de outubro de 2012 às 10:48 UTC

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/


----------



## stormy (19 Out 2012 às 20:28)

Bom..resumindo a ideia geral para os proximos dias que vem nos modelos..

*Domingo-*

Teremos a aproximação de uma frente quente, que injectará ar tropical maritimo instavel sobre o território.
A frente quente só por si trará bastante precipitação, nomeamente ao norte e centro...niveis de condensação baixos e muita agua precipitavel apontam para uma grande eficiencia orografica de qualquer relevo mesmo que pequeno.

Atras da frente o ambiente poderá ser instavel o suficiente ainda para que ocorra alguma convecção, especialmente tendo em conta o forçamento dinamico que será razoavel.

*2f-4f-*

Espera-se a manutenção de um fluxo quente e humido de sul, mas em altura a instabilidade está fortemente dependente da intrusão sahariana..é tipico destas situações que haja arrasto de ar seco e quente nos niveis médios...pelo que a instabilidade convectiva está dependente basicamente disso.

Caso haja aquecimento diurno suficiente ou convergencia á superficie suficiente poderão surgir células que benificiarão de uma baixa troposfera muito humida e quente e de um perfil de ventos favoravel á rápida organização de células com capacidade de produzir vento intenso, granizo e precipitação abundante...o caso é muito similar a Nov/10 quando houve uma espectacular formação de supercelulas lineares no oeste..

*4f-Dom-*

Aqui sim, os modelos aproximam a depressão de Pt continental e será possivel que se formem algumas linhas convectivas activas, já que a camada sahariana afastar-se-há para leste entrando ar frio em altura e mantendo-se ar tropical/subtropical á superficie.
Os perfis de vento e a presença de gradiente térmico vertical assim como forçamento dinamico são compativeis com  linhas convectivas ( squall lines) com a possibilidade de um evento em bow echo..

*RESUMINDO*.....há potencialidade para um evento convectivo interessante, mesmo algo severo para a proxima semana...mas para já é muito dificil fazer previsões concisas porque a sinóptica ainda não está 100% defenida..
É uma situação a acompanhar com calma mas tambem com alguma atenção..


----------



## Aurélio (19 Out 2012 às 20:42)

Queria apenas mostrar isto, que mostra bem a barafunda que existe não apenas nos modelos sazonais, sem nada que seja coerente, como também nos modelos de curto e médio prazo !

Nem Domingo está certo, quanto mais a partir de Quarta  ....

Aqui fica o ensemble do GFS, em que esta run foi uma verdadeira barafunda meteorológica, tenho que ver ainda os membros.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2012 às 21:00)

Aurélio disse:


> Queria apenas mostrar isto, que mostra bem a *barafunda* que existe não apenas nos modelos sazonais, sem nada que seja coerente, como também nos modelos de curto e médio prazo !



Realmente os modelos andam um bocadinho aos papéis.
Como disse o Stormy, para domingo e 2ª as condições parecem mais favoráveis ao norte e centro.
Para o resto da semana, a evolução da imensa depressão que se vai aproximando é ainda uma incógnita.
Esta depressão aparenta ter condições de muita pluviosidade e vento, embora na aproximação ao continente comece a "encher" (a ganhar pressão) e, dependendo da maior ou menos aproximação ao continente ainda com pressões mais baixas, não permita fazer previsões mais concretas.
Pelo que vejo nos modelos, as melhores condições de chuva e vento deverão estar no centro e sul. No norte, com ventos de SE\S, deveremos ter menos chuva e ventos mais fracos.
Esta depressão aparenta também, para mim o factor mais notório, ondulação bastante forte - já tinha referido que os Açores poderão ter vagas alterosas na passagem da referida depressão. 
Vamos acompanhando as próximas saídas


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2012 às 21:11)

Eu penso que para Domingo está certo já!! a região mais afetada será Lisboa, Setúbal, Santarem e depois regiões do interior centro e Sul, não concordo que seja o Norte!!


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2012 às 21:18)

miguel disse:


> Eu penso que para Domingo está certo já!! a região mais afetada será Lisboa, Setúbal, Santarem e depois regiões do interior centro e Sul, não concordo que seja o Norte!!



Realmente tens razão.
Mas há aqui algumas dúvidas sobre uma maior ou menos aproximação da frente ao norte. Há hipótese de a frente se aproximar mais ao norte, não sem antes afectar a região do vale do Tejo e Sado. Esta dúvida condicionará maior ou menos precipitação no norte, principalmente o litoral.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Out 2012 às 21:46)

Aristocrata disse:


> Realmente tens razão.
> Mas há aqui algumas dúvidas sobre uma maior ou menos aproximação da frente ao norte. Há hipótese de a frente se aproximar mais ao norte, não sem antes afectar a região do vale do Tejo e Sado. Esta dúvida condicionará maior ou menos precipitação no norte, principalmente o litoral.



Creio que neste momento, no Domingo as zonas com mais chances de ver chuva, que tanto pode ser fraca ou moderada, será efectivamente entre o litoral da fronteira do Algarve com o Alentejo até um pouco acima de lisboa e depois caminhando para o interior do território, entre Beja e Portalegre ou Castelo Branco.

Na Segunda será claramente a região Norte, embora cada vez exista menos chances de ver precipitação (subida da dorsal) e maior lentidão de aproximação da depressão.

Terça duvido que chova.

Na Quarta devemos ter a aproximação da depressão em principio com nucleo nessa data a oeste sensivelmente do Porto ....

Depois disso uma enorme incógnita ainda nos modelos, conforme já mostrei o ensemble do GFS !  
Mas neste momento as regiões mais favorecidos são claramente mais a norte e centro, mas todos os cenários ainda estão em aberto.


----------



## martinus (19 Out 2012 às 23:03)

Eu estou a ficar um bocado preocupado com o Freemeteo. Ele dá chuva e depois tira a chuva e anda nisto há dias e cada vez nos promete menos. Ora, Braga sem chuva é como o Algarve sem sol.


----------



## cactus (19 Out 2012 às 23:52)

martinus disse:


> Eu estou a ficar um bocado preocupado com o Freemeteo. Ele dá chuva e depois tira a chuva e anda nisto há dias e cada vez nos promete menos. Ora, Braga sem chuva é como o Algarve sem sol.



O Freemeteo é assim ora tira ora poem , é pouco credivel.


----------



## Rainstorm (20 Out 2012 às 00:05)

Vamos mas é acompanhando o satélite, e aproveitar o sol de amanhã depois de uma semana de chuva antes que ela volte e sabe se lá durante quanto tempo


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2012 às 09:51)

Bom dia, 

Olhando aos modelos parece que vamos ter no dia de amanhã um dia de chuva que será moderada no Alentejo, Lisboa e Setubal e Ribatejo.
Segunda teriamos alguma chuva a Norte.
terça bom tempo ....
Na Quarta em principio teriamos um dia de chuva generalizada provavelmente moderada, mas ainda algo incerto.

Depois de Quinta ainda muita incerteza ....

Para variar o ECM, foi atrás do GFS como tem sido sempre assim durante este ano, em especial desde 1 Setembro.
Sem dúvida este GFS v2 é muito superior á versão antiga !


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Out 2012 às 11:56)

Modelos ainda confusos, parece ainda nada estar decidido...diria até que nesta fase previsões acima dos 3 dias são muito arriscadas, por isso mesmo temos andado num põe e tira por parte dos modelos...

Dependerá tudo do posicionamento da depressão, para já parece-me não suficientemente a este dos Açores para provocar muita instabilidade, nem muito cavada...

Qualquer coisa iremos ter, mais a norte ou mais a sul...mas idealmente conviria o centro de altas pressões na Europa Central não migrar tanto para oeste e em África manter-se mais a sul...

Os modelos seguem bem próximos agora, no entanto parece-me que a pequena depressão na Catalunha poderá vir a desempenhar um papel importante no desenrolar da situação dos próximos dias...


----------



## icewoman (20 Out 2012 às 13:52)

Boa tarde,


Manhã e inicio de tarde agradavel pelo Funchal.

O IM já atualizou a previsão para dia 22/23 a nivel de precipitaçao vamos ter chuva moderada a forte . o GFS não coloca muita precipitação , já o ECWF coloca muita

Ainda pode haver alteracoes a esta distancia temporal?

Dia 23
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte até meio da tarde.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) de sudoeste,
soprando forte (40 a 55 km/h) nas zonas montanhosas

Fonte: IM


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2012 às 15:34)

Amanhã, o ECM está bomzinho para aqui. O GFS anda é perdido, teve uma saída desastrosa na run das 00, onde não colocava precipitação nenhuma para aqui, no 1º painel, o ECM tem mantido a sua linha, a depressão é que varia de posição. Então, o GFS no 2º painel em cada saída é um novo desenho daqueles que só a sonhar. 

Ainda hoje, tive com um pescador já velhote que me disse em breve a seca vai acabar e ainda vai ver os cães a beber água de pé.  Já o conheço há muitos anos e normalmente não erra, vai entrar sueste e com o sueste pode vir alguma surpresa agradável. É pescador há mais de 60 anos e conhece o mar e o tempo como ninguém.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2012 às 15:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Amanhã, o ECM está bomzinho para aqui. O GFS anda é perdido, teve uma saída desastrosa na run das 00, onde não colocava precipitação nenhuma para aqui, no 1º painel, o ECM tem mantido a sua linha, a depressão é que varia de posição. Então, o GFS no 2º painel em cada saída é um novo desenho daqueles que só a sonhar.
> 
> Ainda hoje, tive com um pescador já velhote que me disse em breve a seca vai acabar e ainda vai ver os cães a beber água de pé.  Já o conheço há muitos anos e normalmente não erra, vai entrar sueste e com o sueste pode vir alguma surpresa agradável. É pescador há mais de 60 anos e conhece o mar e o tempo como ninguém.



isso é o que vamos ver, os modelos desde há muito tempo que apenas servem para sonhar pois quando chega quase a hora toca a tirar quase tudo.
Relativamente ao dia de amanhã apenas acredito quando ver estar a chover do céu.
Seja como for se reparares bem aqui o sotavento não deve sair lá muito favorecido, ou então não deverá passar de chuva fraca !

E não é apenas o GFS a inventar, para o 2º painel pois se reparares bem o ECM quase a 240 horas também apresta-se para inventar qualquer coisa em grande !


----------



## stormy (20 Out 2012 às 20:47)

Os modelos continuam cada um na sua...o ECMWF12z não muito diferente do GFS12z mas a carregar mais na instabilidade ( depressão mais perto), o GFS12z afasta a depressão mas depois volta a aproxima-la fundindo-a com um cavado que todos os modelos consensualmente colocam na Europa..
O GEM12z está com a depressão mais proxima, mas com um bloqueio mais forte a leste pois uma pequena cut-off ( restos do nosso grande cavado dos ultimos dias) se escaparia de Espanha para o Mediterraneo, coisa que o ecm/gfs não concordam...

Portanto..no curto prazo há discrepancias..no médio prazo há mais discrepancias e no longo prazo os modelos até estão consensuais...consensuais em relação ao que parece ser um padrão radical que traria ou temporal ou secura ou muito frio ou muito calor por alguns dias...hehe

Para piorar...esta menina há de baralhar as contas nos proximos 5 dias...
http://www.wunderground.com/tropical/tracking/at201290_model.html

Isto anda a modos que amalucado


----------



## jorgepaulino (20 Out 2012 às 22:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> ...
> Ainda hoje, tive com um pescador já velhote que me disse em breve a seca vai acabar e ainda vai ver os cães a beber água de pé.
> ...


Eheheh ! Ainda não vi nenhum a beber água nem deitado nem sentado !!! 

Isso costumava dizer o meu tio, mas era com os burros a beber água de pé !!!! 

Desculpem o off-topic mas teve de ser !


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2012 às 23:15)

stormy disse:


> Os modelos continuam cada um na sua...o ECMWF12z não muito diferente do GFS12z mas a carregar mais na instabilidade ( depressão mais perto), o GFS12z afasta a depressão mas depois volta a aproxima-la fundindo-a com um cavado que todos os modelos consensualmente colocam na Europa..
> O GEM12z está com a depressão mais proxima, mas com um bloqueio mais forte a leste pois uma pequena cut-off ( restos do nosso grande cavado dos ultimos dias) se escaparia de Espanha para o Mediterraneo, coisa que o ecm/gfs não concordam...
> 
> Portanto..no curto prazo há discrepancias..no médio prazo há mais discrepancias e no longo prazo os modelos até estão consensuais...consensuais em relação ao que parece ser um padrão radical que traria ou temporal ou secura ou muito frio ou muito calor por alguns dias...hehe
> ...



Bom desta vez concordo com tudo aquilo que tu disseste .... eh eh ...

No muito curto prazo o ECM parece ter colado ao GFS e precipitação (de alguma coisa de jeito ) no Algarve esfumou-se, e voltaram aos sinais iniciais, ou seja entre o litoral fronteiriço algarvio e a zona de Lisboa mas com muitas dúvidas quanto á intensidade. Na minha opinião será moderada no litoral e fraca no resto.
Em relação a Segunda e Terça está tudo na mesma, e sim depois a partir de Quarta tudo .... muito, muito, muito incerto !
Por estranho que pareça estão mais de acordo no longo prazo do que no curto prazo.
Como já disseste, a cerca de 240 horas poderá ser cozinhado algo em grande, ou então dar tempo seco, mas poderá vir ou não, a primeira depressão de Sudoeste ( ainda fora do alcance)

Podem ver no post abaixo as diferenças entre os membros mais ou menos entre as 192 e as 240 horas, existe consenso, mas depois disso .... podemos ter ou 8 ou 80 !


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2012 às 23:25)

Para completar e melhor se perceber a caldeirada que para aqui anda nos modelos podem ver o ensemble das 12h do GFS !





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2012 às 01:24)

http://www.wunderground.com/tropical/tracking/at201299_ensmodel.html

Outra perturbação tropical...

Já são duas no Atlantico, ambas sempre com o potencial de no caso de virem a ser apanhadas pela circulação extratropical, modificarem bastante o padrão de circulação no Atlantico norte a médio/longo prazo.



Mas não é só...a MJO que desde há uma semana e pouco tem andado pelo Pacifico leste e America central/caraibas está, de acordo com os dados do GEFS, a ponto de se transladar para o Atlantico equatorial e Africa equatorial..e fortalecer-se bastante!

Enquanto a MJO andava pelo Pacifico leste-Caraibas ajudou o Furacão Rafael a desenvolver-se, assim com a tendencia de bloqueio no Atlantico central...a NAO esteve a tender para o positivo.

Agora com a convecção tropical a ser incentivada no Atlantico, incluindo duas perturbações já em organização,  a tendencia é que a dorsal Atlantica se mantenha intensa ( a NAO está a negativizar devido ao bloqueio na faixa extratropical..independente da dorsal neste caso).
Mas lentamente ao ficar mais forte e mais a leste a MJO deverá induzir no longo prazo ( a 8-10 dias e adiante) um fortalecimento da dorsal Africana-Mediterranea com possivel bloqueio na Europa, enquanto a dorsal Atlantica deverá enfraquecer..

Portanto a NAO deverá manter-se negativa em termos médios durante bastante tempo...e com a dorsal atlantica a enfraquecer no longo prazo, torna-se possivel o establecimento de depressões mais fortes no Atlantico, cada vez a menor latitude.

Isto significa que há mais hipoteses quer de uma boa entrada de SW, quer de um evento em cut-off a SW/W no médio/longo prazo...


----------



## David sf (21 Out 2012 às 11:33)

Interessantes tempos se aproximam, a nível meteorológico. Já hoje temos um pequeno aperitivo, com alguma precipitação um pouco por todo o país, mas o prato principal começará na próxima quarta feira, com a aproximação da depressão ao território continental. Podem-se esperar precipitações intensas, com particular incidência no litoral centro, acompanhadas por trovoadas e ventos fortes, os parâmetros convectivos estão excelentes.

Também relevante, no longo prazo, a primeira entrada fria na Europa, pouco normal para a época, causada pela forte negativização da AO:







Uma carta de temperaturas a 850 hpa, pouco normal para outubro:






Era um padrão bestial para uma entrada fria na península, mas por estarmos ainda em outubro, tal não será possível, uma vez que os anticiclones subtropicais ainda estão bastante fortes. De qualquer modo, é um cenário provável para o início de novembro, uma manutenção da AO- e da NAO-, com anticiclone isolado na Gronelândia, um padrão bastante favorável a vários dias de precipitação forte, com depressões a entrarem de sudoeste, semelhante ao final de dezembro de 2009.


----------



## icewoman (21 Out 2012 às 14:58)

Boa tarde,


fui espreitar o windguru e reparei que no dia 23 por volta das 13h o valor da precipitacao é de 44.1mm no Funchal


Será que não é engano? ou vamos ter realmente chuva muito forte?


----------



## Azor (21 Out 2012 às 15:09)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> 
> fui espreitar o windguru e reparei que no dia 23 por volta das 13h o valor da precipitacao é de 44.1mm no Funchal
> ...



Não te fies muito no Windguru. Eles normalmente tirem e põem e nunca é de se levar á letra. À excepção do vento pelo menos para aqui para a zona dos Açores


----------



## B84 (21 Out 2012 às 16:01)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> 
> fui espreitar o windguru e reparei que no dia 23 por volta das 13h o valor da precipitacao é de 44.1mm no Funchal
> ...



Não terá visto mal?
Não está lá nada parecido com isso sequer.


----------



## Azor (21 Out 2012 às 16:07)

B84 disse:


> Não terá visto mal?
> Não está lá nada parecido com isso sequer.



Pois também reparei nisso.

Por isso mesmo disse para não se deixarem levar pelas emoções do windguru 

Em relação à ondulação e ao vento para a minha zona não tenho razão de queixa, mas para a chuva.. deixa muito a desejar...


----------



## icewoman (21 Out 2012 às 16:14)

Azor disse:


> Pois também reparei nisso.
> 
> Por isso mesmo disse para não se deixarem levar pelas emoções do windguru
> 
> Em relação à ondulação e ao vento para a minha zona não tenho razão de queixa, mas para a chuva.. deixa muito a desejar...





Não sei colar mas estava sim esse valor.

Precipitação (mm/1h)	0.6	0.8	1.1	1	0.7	0.8	0.7

entrei no windguru e ainda la está 44.1

	4.4	44.1	1.7	1.2	1.6	1.9	1.3	1.2	0.6	0.4	0.3
Classificação Winguru


----------



## Azor (21 Out 2012 às 16:19)

icewoman disse:


> Não sei colar mas estava sim esse valor.
> 
> Precipitação (mm/1h)	0.6	0.8	1.1	1	0.7	0.8	0.7
> 
> ...



Não duvido e nem duvidei da sua palavra, mas não se deixe ficar por previsões a longa distância em relação a precipitação e muito menos no Windguru ou Freemeteo. É apenas um conselho de amigo


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Out 2012 às 16:35)

Azor disse:


> Não duvido e nem duvidei da sua palavra, mas não se deixe ficar por previsões a longa distância em relação a precipitação e muito menos no Windguru ou Freemeteo. É apenas um conselho de amigo



Pode-se confiar tanto no Windguru como no GFS quanto à precipitação, vento, etc. O Windguru é uma leitura descritiva da saída do modelo GFS. Já ondulação é um cálculo baseado no campo do vento previsto pelo GFS. Se este falhar na previsão do vento, a ondulação também falhará.

Claro que a médio/longo prazo as quantidades de precipitação podem por vezes variar muito!


----------



## icewoman (21 Out 2012 às 16:38)

Azor disse:


> Não duvido e nem duvidei da sua palavra, mas não se deixe ficar por previsões a longa distância em relação a precipitação e muito menos no Windguru ou Freemeteo. É apenas um conselho de amigo





Obrigado Azor, achei estranho até porque não é o melhor modelo para confiar-se nas previsoes.

vou esperar pela proxima saida GFS pois o ECWF está diferente (coloca muito mais precipiataçao).

Os modelos tambem ás vezes falham qq coisa Por exemplo a passagem do GORDON não foi tão má quanto se previa


----------



## Azor (21 Out 2012 às 16:41)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Pode-se confiar tanto no Windguru como no GFS quanto à precipitação, vento, etc. O Windguru é uma leitura descritiva da saída do modelo GFS. Já ondulação é um cálculo baseado no campo do vento previsto pelo GFS.
> 
> Claro que a médio/longo prazo as quantidades de precipitação podem por vezes variar muito!



Para a minha zona nunca me fio nas previsões do Windguru a não ser apenas para o vento e para a ondulação, (e mesmo assim é meio tremido) porque o resto falha sempre ou quase sempre. 

Além disso previsões exactas não existem, e muito menos para valores de precipitação a largas horas de distância do evento, porque correm sempre o risco de cairem por terra. 
Abraço


----------



## Azor (21 Out 2012 às 16:46)

icewoman disse:


> Obrigado Azor, achei estranho até porque não é o melhor modelo para confiar-se nas previsoes.
> 
> vou esperar pela proxima saida GFS pois o ECWF está diferente (coloca muito mais precipiataçao).
> 
> Os modelos tambem ás vezes falham qq coisa Por exemplo a passagem do GORDON não foi tão má quanto se previa



Icewoman eu não sou nenhum expert nisto.. apenas vou me guiando pelos modelos mais certeiros e mais consistentes, e digo te que o Windguru não é um deles lol, mas isso sou eu, pelo menos aqui para a minha zona, até porque volta e meia as previsões até podem acertar nunca se sabe.

Vai acompanhando com atenção a saída das actualizações para a tua zona e no stress 

Beijoca


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2012 às 16:56)

Azor disse:


> Icewoman eu não sou nenhum expert nisto.. apenas vou me guiando pelos modelos mais certeiros e mais consistentes, e digo te que o Windguru não é um deles lol, mas isso sou eu, pelo menos aqui para a minha zona, até porque volta e meia as previsões até podem acertar nunca se sabe.
> 
> Vai acompanhando com atenção a saída das actualizações para a tua zona e no stress
> 
> Beijoca



Por aquilo que vejo nas runs mais recentes não acho nada descabido, desta vez as vertentes sul serão as mais afectadas, e com bastante convectividade associada, penso ser possivel que se atinja esse valor !
Olho também naquela outra depressão lá para o fim de semana, ainda não está bem modelada, mas sugiro atenção nela !


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Out 2012 às 19:01)

Boa noite.

Como de costume andamos aqui a discutir o consenso ou não entre modelos.
Por isso é que são modelos diferentes, com padrões diferentes e com dados (parte deles) diferentes, os quais nos dão tendências para os próximos tempos - nunca são verdades absolutas como é compreensível; a futurologia não é uma ciência exacta

Tirando o disposto no parágrafo anterior, olho para os próximo fim de semana para fazer análise para a região da Madeira.










O GFS modela uma depressão a SO, a afectar directamente o arquipélago da Madeira. Se este panorama se confirmar, a tal depressão de SO que o *Aurélio* refere, tem potencial para deixar precipitação generosa\muito forte por lá. Mas é de notar que também começa a perder "força" ao passar nas águas da Madeira.
Na imagem que o David Sf colocou há bocado, nota-se que a depressão anda ali perto, com temperatura a 850 hPa notoriamente mais elevada que na restante região.
Os modelos, nomeadamente o GFS andam a insistir nesta depressão. Vamos acompanhando para verificar da validade deste modelo neste caso particular.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2012 às 20:47)

Em relação aos modelos esta run das 12h não foi lá muito famosa depois de Sexta Feira tendo os modelos quase aniquilado a precipitação para o fim de semana e os dias seguintes, mas claro que ainda pode ser alterado pois no proximo fim de semana vamos a assistir a uma corrida entre uma nova depressão nos Açores e um Anticiclone vindo da Gronelândia ao mesmo tempo que surge no norte da Europa uma corrente muito fria vinda de leste
Portanto a norte uma corrente fria de leste, a sul uma corrente quente de sudoeste.
Se estas duas ganharem a corrida então fariam faisca mesmo em cima de Portugal, mas cada vez parece mais provável que seja o Anticiclone a ganhar preponderância em cima de nós.
Mas claro amanhã o cenário poderá perfeitamente ser diferente ....


----------



## Rainstorm (21 Out 2012 às 20:52)

Bem espero porque a este ritmo a seca não nos larga de certeza


----------



## sielwolf (21 Out 2012 às 21:28)

Um bom site para poder comparar os vários modelos de previsão.

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-...deladd=ecmwf&ARCHIV=0&BASE=201210210000&HH=96


----------



## Rainstorm (21 Out 2012 às 21:41)

O cenário não pareçe ser o melhor em termos de precipitação a longo prazo com aquela alta pressão a querer descer para sul


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2012 às 22:03)

*Previsão detalhada:

2f /21/10-*

Em termos de sinoptica de superficie teremos uma depressão cavada a WNW de Pt continental, establecendo uma circulação de S sobre o território com entrada de massas de ar quente e humido especialmente nos niveis baixos.
Tambem se espera alguma convergencia de ventos entre o fluxo mais de E com transporte de ar mais frio/seco a norte e a região com ar menos denso a sul...

Em altura ocorrerá alguma entrada de ar seco, numa camada dos 700 aos 500hpa.

A circulação so jet estará situada ligeiramente a oeste de Pt continental, estando associada com um lobo divergente aos 400-200hpa.

Para Pt continental espera-se que o céu esteja em geral com periodos de muita nebulosidade mas com boas abertas.
Durante o dia espera-se alguma desestabilização, com CAPE em ascensão...mas a presença de ar mais seco em progresso nos niveis médios desde S deverá limitar a actividade convectiva, mas a convergencia á superficie ( especialmente no centro do pais) e a divergencia nos niveis mais altos poderá compensar em alguns locais o ar mais seco nos niveis médios.

Assim espera-se a ocorrencia de aguaceiros/trovoadas esporadicos, localmente moderados a fortes e acompanhados de algumas rajadas de vento especialmente a norte do eixo Setubal-Evora, excluindo o extremo NE.
As maiores possibilidades de instabilidade serão ao longo de toda a faixa costeira centro/norte e alguns pontos do vale do Tejo...sendo pouco provavel a ocorrencia de fenomenos severos ( não sendo de excluir no entanto algum aguaceiro mais forte talvez com granizo..)
*
3f/22/10-*

Espera-se um dia de céu com alguma nebulosidade alta...uma camada de ar seco deverá espalhar-se sobre todo o continente nos niveis médios tornando a actividade convectiva bastante pouco provavel, excepto nas regiões montanhosas do sistema central e extremo NW, onde poderá surgir algum aguaceiro fraco a moderado durante a tarde.


----------



## Rainstorm (21 Out 2012 às 22:12)

E Quarta-feira sempre temos a passagem da frente fria com chuva e vento forte com trovoadas?


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2012 às 23:21)

*Especial RAM*

Segundo o GFS18z, para o periodo das 18h de amanhã ás 18h de 3f a RAM será afectada por uma perturbação em altitude alinhada á superficie com massas de ar tropical com elevado potencial de instabilidade.

O fluxo marcadamente de SW, por vezes forte, deverá acentuar a precipitação na zona sul da ilha, menos acostumada e mais afectada pelos incendios deste Verão...dai este aviso amarelo no topico.

A nivel sinóptico temos uma perturbação em altura ( short-wave) que se desloca de oeste e passa pela Ilha durante o dia de 3f.
Associada a esta perturbação temos shear moderado a forte, divergencia em altitude, e convergencia de ar instavel nos niveis baixos, que será mais inestabilizado devido á gradual entrada de ar frio em altura ( Dew>18ºC, CAPE>800-1000J/Kg, LI<-4).

Poderão ocorrer trovoadas fortes, eventualmente organizadas em squall lines ou MCS lineares que poderão trazer chuva intensa e localmente pressistente tal como rajadas de vento superiores a 60-80km.h.

Os maiores riscos estão no entanto associados á precipitação....o GFS diagnostica movimentos verticais acentuados aos 700hpa, que podem ser impulsionados ainda mais pelo efeito orografico...estando até esse nivel previsto um ambiente praticamente saturado.
Isto conjuntamente com a actividade convectiva poderá originar precipitação localmente igual ou superior a 40-60mm/3h..


----------



## icewoman (21 Out 2012 às 23:41)

Com esses valores de precipitacao ,teremos alerta vermelho para a chuva?


----------



## Geiras (22 Out 2012 às 00:08)

Ai mãe!!!


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2012 às 00:11)

icewoman disse:


> Com esses valores de precipitacao ,teremos alerta vermelho para a chuva?



Não, nível laranja.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/o_tempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml


----------



## icewoman (22 Out 2012 às 00:16)

Agreste disse:


> Não, nível laranja.
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/o_tempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml



pois mas o stormy colocou 40/60 em 3 horas e segundo o IM o criterio é 40/60 mm em 6 horas para ser alerta laranja,logo dava alerta vermelho..acho eu


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2012 às 00:25)

Como o IM não usa essa divisão de tempo eu usei 60mm/3horas = 20mm/hora, nível laranja.


----------



## boneli (22 Out 2012 às 00:35)

Geiras disse:


> Ai mãe!!!




Sim de fato era muita "fruta", junta principalmente para as ilhas e Lisboa mas a verdade é que falta muito tempo e da maneira que isto anda em que os modelos andam tão incertos mais vale não dar muita importância.


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2012 às 00:36)

Como a ideia é classificar aguaceiros e trovoadas eventualmente localizados talvez seja melhor pensar em mm/h do que em períodos mais longos... No temporal de 2010 a precipitação concentrou-se durante uma determinada parte da manhã...


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Out 2012 às 10:39)

Bem a depressão começa finalmente a tomar contornos mais interessantes com uma primeira frente, já a oeste do continente e e uma segunda atrás pareçe-me com células bem intensas


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2012 às 13:29)

Esta run do GFS das 06h está o máximo ..... apenas tenho pena que esteja tão desfasado do ECM !

Só não percebo como é aquele Anticiclone que surge as 192 horas é despedaçado em apenas 2 dias !


----------



## N_Fig (22 Out 2012 às 14:47)

Boas,
Estive a ver no IM as previsões a 10 dias (penso que sejam baseadas no ECM) e eles preveem temperaturas bem baixas a partir de dia 28. Isto foi uma saída isolada ou tem sido previsto isto?


----------



## rozzo (22 Out 2012 às 15:13)

N_Fig disse:


> Boas,
> Estive a ver no IM as previsões a 10 dias (penso que sejam baseadas no ECM) e eles preveem temperaturas bem baixas a partir de dia 28. Isto foi uma saída isolada ou tem sido previsto isto?



Tão extrema penso que é isolada.

De qualquer forma o ensemble mostra a tendência de depois desta instabilidade haver um período (incerto em termos de duração, mas provavelmente curto) bem mais fresco e estável, associado à entrada fria vigorosa desde próximo f-d-s na Europa Central, que assim nos afectaria marginalmente.






O FORECA, que também é output do ECMWF também tem essa tendência. Na verdade não entendi ainda muito bem se é output directo da operacional, ou se no médio prazo da previsão a 10 dias já é ensemble ou algo assim, pois não costuma acompanhar saídas operacionais _outliers_. Se assim for, será mais um sinal do que referiste.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2012 às 16:33)

rozzo disse:


> Tão extrema penso que é isolada.
> 
> De qualquer forma o ensemble mostra a tendência de depois desta instabilidade haver um período (incerto em termos de duração, mas provavelmente curto) bem mais fresco e estável, associado à entrada fria vigorosa desde próximo f-d-s na Europa Central, que assim nos afectaria marginalmente.
> 
> ...



Em relação ao proximo fim de semana em termos de pressão eu diria que este foi um pouco fora da média do ensemble, pois a pressão é um pouco mais baixa face á saida operacional, do mesmo modo que a 240 horas, a média do ensemble é mais baixa.
Ou seja em resumo os modelos indicam estabilidade para o proximo fim de semana, e depois continua a existem boas possibilidade de uma entrada de sudoeste, sendo ainda apesar de tudo o ECM o mais pessimista só mostrando algo a 240 horas enquanto que os outros mostram mais cedo, talvez devido a esse excedente pressionário que retarda a entrada das depressões vindas de sudoeste !


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Out 2012 às 21:40)

Já agora pode-se comparar a frente de Quarta com a de 8 de Outubro 2010?


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2012 às 21:53)

Boa noite,

Observando-se o satélite já se pode ver a formação da frente que não é uma frente tipica dado que esta é composta por numerosas células com forte gradiente vertical (desenvolvimento vertical)
Nas proximas horas esse desenvolvimento vai  descendo lentamente para sul, e deverá começar a nascer células a sudoeste da Madeira, e por isso mesmo o IM já colocou a Madeira em Alerta Laranja.

Na Quarta essa frente chegará a Portugal, mas penso que não será uma situação tipica de frente pois parece segundo o Hirlam, que deverão existir bastantes abertas. Ou seja passa a célula, vem o sol, volta a célula, volta o sol.
Na Quinta parecem já existir bastante abertas a Norte enquanto que a sul, o ceu deverá estar quase sempre bastante encoberto e com células convectivas incorporadas entre a restante nebulosidade  que darão os aguaceiros e trovoadas.
Na Sexta penso que as região do Algarve e interior Centro e sul devem ainda ter alguns aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoadas, e posteriormente para o fim de semana volta o sol e a indefinição nos modelos.

O GFS ainda deu a hipotese da depressão atingir mais cedo a Madeira e o Sul num cenário deveras interessante, mas pouco a pouco a depressão foi sendo atrasada e o Anticiclone que se formaria mais intenso, e por isso talvez apenas a Madeira seja atingida, e assim sendo apenas vai aparecendo a depressão a vir de Sudoeste somente ás 240 horas, e a meu ver cada vez mais esse cenário parece mais longe da realidade, pois vejo o gradiente da pressão a subir mais no fim de semana, mas a ver vamos !


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Out 2012 às 22:05)

Ou seja desta vez serão as regiões do sul a serem mais afectadas pelo mau tempo?
E já agora poderemos ter chuva torrencial por aqui suficiente para elevar o nível da água nas ribeiras!?


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2012 às 22:12)

Rainstorm disse:


> Ou seja desta vez serão as regiões do sul a serem mais afectadas pelo mau tempo?
> E já agora poderemos ter chuva torrencial por aqui suficiente para elevar o nível da água nas ribeiras!?



Acho precisas de uma namorada para relaxar  e te faça feliz  r

Relaxa, a chuva vai chegar aí, e terá basicamente dois periodos distintos, um será entre o inicio da manhã de Quarta até meio da tarde de Quarta (na tua zona), e depois será basicamente quase todo o dia de Quinta, de uma forma mais constante e menos explosiva (precipitação mais espaçada ao invés de tão concentrada em pouco tempo).



PS: Tava a brincar em relação á namorada .. hannn


----------



## icewoman (22 Out 2012 às 22:32)

Aurelio a precipitacao forte que ira ocorrer na RAM será concentrada ou espaçada?


haverá um pico em algum hora?


desde ja obrigada


----------



## B84 (22 Out 2012 às 22:37)

Aurélio disse:


> Acho precisas de uma namorada para relaxar  e te faça feliz  r
> 
> Relaxa, a chuva vai chegar aí, e terá basicamente dois periodos distintos, um será entre o inicio da manhã de Quarta até meio da tarde de Quarta (na tua zona), e depois será basicamente quase todo o dia de Quinta, de uma forma mais constante e menos explosiva (precipitação mais espaçada ao invés de tão concentrada em pouco tempo).
> 
> ...



Hehehe


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2012 às 22:40)

Também me parece caro Aurélio que esta "Frente" será em regime de Aguaceiros localizados por vezes fortes e quem sabe até em algum lugar ou outro intensos. 
Resta saber onde calha a lotaria


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2012 às 22:41)

icewoman disse:


> Aurelio a precipitacao forte que ira ocorrer na RAM será concentrada ou espaçada?
> 
> 
> haverá um pico em algum hora?
> ...



Penso que até amanhã a meio da manhã todos os aguaceiros que surjam terão um impacto muito localizado, e olhando ao modelo que consultei de meso-escala, neste caso o Hirlam o periodo mais critico seria entre as 11h até cerca das 16 horas, e este tipo de células podem sempre gerar supresas, e muito provavelmente houver chuva deverá ocorrer também trovoadas !


----------



## icewoman (22 Out 2012 às 22:44)

Aurélio disse:


> Penso que até amanhã a meio da manhã todos os aguaceiros que surjam terão um impacto muito localizado, e olhando ao modelo que consultei de meso-escala, neste caso o Hirlam o periodo mais critico seria entre as 11h até cerca das 16 horas, e este tipo de células podem sempre gerar supresas, e muito provavelmente houver chuva deverá ocorrer também trovoadas !





pode indicar me esse modelo? consultei o GFS que parecia-me ter retirado um pouco mais a precipitacao

ainda tenho muito que aprender


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2012 às 22:46)

criz0r disse:


> Também me parece caro Aurélio que esta "Frente" será em regime de Aguaceiros localizados por vezes fortes e quem sabe até em algum lugar ou outro intensos.
> Resta saber onde calha a lotaria



Não é bem assim, a frente pode vir de oeste para leste, mas o desenvolvimento das células é de sul para norte, e por isso não me parece que neste caso felizmente seja uma questão de lotaria.
Quando digo boas abertas, é porque isto consistem em células e se o mapa da nebolusidade do Hirlam estiver correcto, então amanhã parece existir boas abertas no inicio do dia e no final do dia..

Basta ver a previsão descritiva para perceber isso, o aumento da nebulosidade e da chuva coincidem !


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2012 às 22:48)

icewoman disse:


> pode indicar me esse modelo? consultei o GFS que parecia-me ter retirado um pouco mais a precipitacao
> 
> ainda tenho muito que aprender



Neste link está o modelo Hirlam ...

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/modelosnumericos/hirlam?opc2=sup&opc3=pr


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2012 às 22:51)

icewoman disse:


> pode indicar me esse modelo? consultei o GFS que parecia-me ter retirado um pouco mais a precipitacao
> 
> ainda tenho muito que aprender



Pois..a situação para  a RAM tem melhorado...

Ainda é suposto ocorrer alguma precipitação forte, e algumas trovoadas localmente moderadas a fortes acompanhadas por rajadas de vento na ordem dos 50 a 70km.h.

Mas é um cenário defenitivamente mais calmo do que aquele que os modelos colocavam ontem...

A razão tem que ver com o enfraquecimento da ondulação em altura que traria um periodo dinamicamente mais propicio a trovoadas fortes e organizadas durante a noite de hoje e até amanhã ao meio do dia..

Mas mesmo assim vale a pena ir vendo com atenção o sat, e os alertas emitidos pelo IM são perfeitamente adaptados á situação claramente mostrando que a opinião dos Meteorologistas oficiais aponta para que dadas as circunstancias actuais é ainda possivel a ocorrencia de alguma situação mais gravosa isolada.

Em relação ao continente, permanece a tendencia para instabilidade por vezes forte na 4f e 5f, mas para já parece-me mais cauteloso esperar por amanhã para fazer uma analise mais pormenorizada...


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2012 às 22:57)

Muito honestamente nem estou há espera de grande impacto desta Instabilidade aqui na zona apesar da sua deslocação Sul-Norte sensivelmente mas sim, muito provavelmente terá a sua maior incidência nas regiões do Litoral a Sul do Cabo Carvoeiro ou um pouco mais acima, pelas imagens de satélite penso que tem algum potencial para gerar algumas situações mais intensas. 
De qualquer forma já estivemos aqui perante situações deste tipo em que ou ela entra no sítio indicado pelos modelos ou desloca-se mais para Norte mas vamos então esperar até 4ª  .


----------



## icewoman (22 Out 2012 às 22:57)

stormy disse:


> Pois..a situação para  a RAM tem melhorado...
> 
> Ainda é suposto ocorrer alguma precipitação forte, e algumas trovoadas localmente moderadas a fortes acompanhadas por rajadas de vento na ordem dos 50 a 70km.h.
> 
> ...






Stormy muito obrigado pela sua intervenção..até fez-me "rasgar"um sorriso.


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2012 às 23:15)

Assim mais a jeito de pedagogia e curiosidade fiz um esboço da situação actual..








A preto estão duas ondulações no jet, uma a oeste da RAM, outra a passar perto de Pt continental ( muito mais fraca, responsavel pela esparsa instabilidade que hoje ocorreu).

A amarelo está uma faixa com convergencia em altura e subsidencia, que resulta numa faixa de ar seco nos niveis altos.

Em Pt continental a convecção hoje foi limitada não por esse ar seco mas por ar sahariano que foi entrando de SE nos niveis médios, portanto, abaixo da altitude dessa carta.

A roxo uma região onde predomina foçamento dinamico ( divergencia em altura e , não visivel nesta carta, convergencia á sfc.).
Essa região de forçamento está a actuar sobre ar de origem tropical que tem  vindo a ser puxado de SW...e que vai continuar a alimentar trovoadas por vezes muito fortes e vem organizadas, mas com maior actividade grosso modo a norte da RAM.

Para comprovar o que eu disse basta arranjarem as cartas do Theta-e850 do GFS no meteociel e sobreporem á imagem que aqui coloquei....rápidamente verão que a faixa que eu assinalei como a faixa com dinamica em altura favoravel á instabilidade está praticamente alinhada com o input de energia á superficie...ingredientes todos juntinhos que teem dado boa saude aquelas células a oeste de Pt continental

::::::::::::::::

*Para amanhã*, na RAM teremos instabilidade até meio do dia, por vezes forte..melhorando o tempo á tarde.
Para o continente, ao ar seco nos niveis médios junta-se ar seco em altura vindo daquela porção com a seta amarela..portanto por cá será um dia tranquilo com nuvens passageiras e calor...calor que será bastante contrastante com o frio dos ultimos dias..


----------



## icewoman (22 Out 2012 às 23:19)

Stormy mas elas (celulas) não estão a norte da RAM? Vejo-as tipo na parte detrás da RAM e não a atravessa-la.


A sua explicaçao foi muito clara e objectiva..já aprendi qq coisa


----------



## B84 (23 Out 2012 às 10:08)

Retirado do ESTOFEX:

Discussion

... SW Iberia / Portugal ...

A large upper low slowly approaches from the west where activity seems likely along the cold front. Rather impressive shear profiles and quite warm sea temp should maintain strong WAA with SSW-erly LLJ towards Iberia. Once the front pushes through (this seems limited to 2nd half of the forecast period and overnight to WEdnesday), storms should also fire near Portugal coastal areas and slightly inland. A level 1 seems warranted given the conditions in place, as storms will be capable of producing a excessive rain and strong/severe winds and even a tornado, given the good veering winds with height in the lowest levels.


----------



## Roque (23 Out 2012 às 11:25)

A haver trovoadas serão maioritariamente durante a madrugada de hoje, certo?


----------



## granizus (23 Out 2012 às 11:35)

Roque disse:


> A haver trovoadas serão maioritariamente durante a madrugada de hoje, certo?



Pelo que parece por aí a partir das 05h/06h da manhã existem condições para isso


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2012 às 11:38)

Falando somente em relação ás trovoadas a situação mais propícia será durante os momentos de instabilidade !
Os indices de CAPE/LI ainda estão melhor hoje do que ontem, sendo a região do Litoral Oeste e o Sul do País que tem os melhores indices !

Em relação á chuva penso que deverá ser concentrada no litoral oeste entre as 09h e as 12h e no interior entre 12h e as 15 horas !

Os momentos de maior pluviosidade ainda depende da rotação da depressão, estando somente definida a situação de amanhã !


----------



## stormy (23 Out 2012 às 13:32)

*Analise detalhada, 4f/24-*

Já no dia de hoje teremos a aproximação de uma depressão complexa situada a WNW de Lisboa entre o continente e os Açores.

A partir da madrugada de 4f uma linha de forçamento muito intensa, associada a uma entrada de ar frio em altura e á saida esquerda do jet deverá começar a afectar primeiro o litoral das regiões centro e sul.

Os parametros dinamicos são suportativos de episodios severos.

- Shear vertical na ordem dos 50 a 80kts.
- Shear nos niveis baixos ( 0-3km) na ordem dos 15 a 30kts.
- CAPE na ordem dos 700 a 1400J/Kg, podendo atingir localmente valores até 2000J/Kg.
-LI entre os -3 e os -5.
- Niveis de condensação baixos associados a uma pluma tropical/subtropical ( Dew>17ºC, Theta-e>45ºC).
-Divergencia em altura, e convergencia á superficie.
-Veering na ordem dos 30 a 60º até aos 700hpa.

Assim espera-se a chegada de uma linha de instabilidade convectiva, possivelmente organizada em segmentos lineares ( squall lines) que podem ter bow echoes e supercelulas embebidas, e evoluir para sistemas mesoescalares organizados.
Há perigo de cheias associadas á passagem de varias células em training lines sobre pontos fixos, assim como á ocorrencia de precipitação intensa em curtos espaços te tempo.

Tambem é possivel a ocorrencia de rajadas de vento superiores a 80km.h, por vezes até 100km.h aquando da passagem de células mais fortes, e é tambem  possivel algum tornado isolado.

Depois da passagem da linha de instabilidade principal,  ao longo de todo o resto da tarde de 4f  continuarão a ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoadas por vezes fortes e acompanhadas de granizo e rajadas de vento, mas tendencialmente haverá um certo enfraquecimento da actividade especialmente a partir das 15-16h.

Regiões com maior risco:


----------



## icewoman (23 Out 2012 às 13:40)

alguem pode confirmar me se este ano ,falo em relaçao á RAM ,será idêntico ao ano de 2009/2010 em que o anticiclone dos açores deslocou-se mais para norte , ficando assim desta maneira "aberto"um corredor de depressões sempre vindas de sudoeste a atingir-nos.


Foi um ano em que desde Outubro de 2009 ate Fevereiro de 2010 sempre mau tempo de sudoeste, tornando os solos saturados e depois foi o que foi ..o 20 Fevereiro.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (23 Out 2012 às 13:50)

Braga pouco vai apanhar neste evento, certo ?

Cumps


----------



## DRC (23 Out 2012 às 13:55)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Braga pouco vai apanhar neste evento, certo ?
> 
> Cumps



Desta vez deverá ser mais para o Centro e Sul, não pode ser sempre para os mesmos.


----------



## rozzo (23 Out 2012 às 14:02)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Braga pouco vai apanhar neste evento, certo ?
> 
> Cumps



Sim, de facto à partida será de esperar mais precipitação nas regiões Centro e Sul, como disse o DRC.

Mas dada a natureza do evento (com muito convecção) há sempre um enorme factor "lotaria" associado, portanto há sempre que ter os valores dos modelos como referência, pois eventos com convecção forte estão associados a grandes variações de totais de precipitação em zonas próximas.

Basta ver a diferença entre estes 2 modelos, no acumulado até às 00h de sexta-feira:










Vá, para não andarmos todos a perguntar o que esperar no nosso quintal... 

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2012 às 14:14)

*Previsão para 4ª feira, 24 de outubro de 2012
*
Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se em geral muito
nublado até ao início da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados
de trovoada em especial nas regiões Centro e Sul.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) no litoral, e forte (40 a 55 km/h)
com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

GRANDE LISBOA:
Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se em geral muito
nublado até ao início da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados
de trovoada.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

GRANDE PORTO:
Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se em geral muito
nublado até ao início da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados
de trovoada.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

METEOROLOGISTA: Ricardo Tavares.

Actualizado a 23 de outubro de 2012 às 8:6 UTC

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/

Estas são as previsões do IM para amanhã, será de esperar instabilidade generalizada, mas como disse o Rozzo , há um grande factor de "lotaria" neste eventos mais convectivos, aliado também ao factor imprevisibilidade, pode chover muito numa zona e noutra quase ao lado chover bem menos ou nada...E a juntar a isto há ainda o factor surpresa, ainda ontem não eram de esperar trovoadas e o certo que que elas ocorreram aqui no Norte ao fim da tarde.
A frente tem bom aspecto, e parece bem activa, a partir de agora é seguir a evolução e deslocamento no satélite e radares.


----------



## Norther (23 Out 2012 às 14:44)

mais uma previsão da quantidade de precipitação que pode cair nos próximos 3 dias


----------



## Rainstorm (23 Out 2012 às 15:04)

Mas pareçe-me que a passagem da primeira frente de instabilidade vai ser lenta devido á dorsal a este, por isso se calhar o tempo de passagem da mesma deve ser mais que apenas uma manhã!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2012 às 15:38)

Norther disse:


> mais uma previsão da quantidade de precipitação que pode cair nos próximos 3 dias



Acho esse mapa, um bocado exagerado, fui ao site e para Olhão coloca 166 mm em 3 dias.  Penso que o modelo seja o WRF. Não sei, qual a fiabilidade deste modelo, costumo seguir mais o GFS, ECM, Aladdin e o Hirlam.

O Aladdin também coloca bastante precipitação.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2012 às 15:51)

O IM já colocou todo o centro e sul em Alerta Amarelo, bem mais cedo do que eu estava á espera, o que na minha opinião se traduz num estado de prontidão e que possivelmente eles poderão estar a pensar em alterar o alerta !

Em relação a esse mapa, é um completo exagero !

Não percebo aquela previsão da AEMET para os ultimos dias, quando dizem que o mais provável é que continue a estabilidade quando a media do ensemble indica o contrário.


----------



## Agreste (23 Out 2012 às 16:46)

Nível Amarelo entre as 06:00 de dia 24 e as 18:00 de dia 24. Ainda não está em vigor.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2012 às 16:48)

Agreste disse:


> Nível Amarelo entre as 06:00 de dia 24 e as 18:00 de dia 24. Ainda não está em vigor.



Referia-me ao lançamento do aviso e não relativamente á entrada em vigor do mesmo


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Out 2012 às 16:51)

Então quer dizer que o litoral norte e o norte do país vai ficar a ver passar navios?


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2012 às 17:05)

rfilipeg disse:


> Então quer dizer que o litoral norte e o norte do país vai ficar a ver passar navios?


Se te estiveres a referir a fenómenos mais violentos, esses terão mais probabilidade de ocorrer no centro e sul do país como tudo indica, mas se te referires apenas a precipitação, essa penso que todo o continente irá vê-la. 
Gostava que o norte também fosse brindado, mas não pode ser sempre, mesmo assim acho que vão haver surpresas. 

A frente continua com um aspecto delicioso, vai ser sem dúvida um bom evento, em especial para as zonas que necessitam mais de precipitação.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2012 às 17:08)

Nesta run o Hirlam tirou grande parte da precipitação para amanhã, e mesmo na Quinta carrega mais no centro-norte e na Andaluzia.
Por estranho que pareça dá mais chuva para Sexta do que para amanhã e Quinta !


----------



## rozzo (23 Out 2012 às 17:08)

rfilipeg disse:


> Então quer dizer que o litoral norte e o norte do país vai ficar a ver passar navios?



Vamos tentar não sobrecarregar este tópico com algumas mensagens repetidas, e consequentes respostas repetidas, pois nesta mesma página do tópico foi dada já essa resposta, com mapas e tudo, respondendo que o Norte em princípio poderá ter menos precipitação que o Sul (daí os avisos do IM), mas não vai ficar a seco, e terá alguma animação também.
Aliás, o maior interesse deste tópico de Previsão penso eu é mesmo condensar informação e imagens úteis à previsão, sem dispersar, e sem correr o risco de encher o tópico com mensagens que podem fazer as pessoas perder-se no meio dele. E isto inclui post's como o meu de agora, que nada de novo acaba por trazer, a não ser o que já foi dito...


----------------------------------

Saída de mais um mesoscala (NAE), no período mais intenso da frente (03-09utc):





Não são valores diluvianos, em termos de modelação, mas lá está, é uma boa rega à partida generalizada, e localmente (mais uma vez, em especial no Centro e Sul) poderão haver acumulados bem maiores, associadas a células mais intensas.


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Out 2012 às 17:47)

rozzo disse:


> Vamos tentar não sobrecarregar este tópico com algumas mensagens repetidas, e consequentes respostas repetidas, pois nesta mesma página do tópico foi dada já essa resposta, com mapas e tudo, respondendo que o Norte em princípio poderá ter menos precipitação que o Sul (daí os avisos do IM), mas não vai ficar a seco, e terá alguma animação também.
> Aliás, o maior interesse deste tópico de Previsão penso eu é mesmo condensar informação e imagens úteis à previsão, sem dispersar, e sem correr o risco de encher o tópico com mensagens que podem fazer as pessoas perder-se no meio dele. E isto inclui post's como o meu de agora, que nada de novo acaba por trazer, a não ser o que já foi dito...
> 
> 
> ...



Correcto e afirmativo e tem razão no que diz, mas também há aqui gente que faz as previsões como se apenas de um bocado do país interessasse e então penso que aqui se deve de seguir/prever "o tempo que vai fazer nos 4 cantos de Portugal e illhas incluídas" e não só num canto. Mas isto foi só um aparte.

Bom quanto ao tempo, assim veremos. Pode ser que sejamos brindados, como disse.

Bom acompanhamento a todos.


----------



## Thomar (23 Out 2012 às 18:17)

> _Nas terras altas, vento moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) de sueste,
> tornando-se forte (40 a 50 km/h) a partir do final da tarde._
> Fonte: IM


 
O vento já vai soprando forte de norte a sul do país nas terras altas e de sueste, conforme o previsto pelo IM.

Dados das observações de superfície ás 16h UTC:

– Penhas Douradas: 48,3 Km/h

– Pampilhosa da Serra, Fajão: 44,2 Km/h

– Foía: 53,6 Km/h!

*off-topic: Deveria haver um smilie para o vento *


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2012 às 18:54)

Por aqui também já tive rajada de 49 km/h. Deve se intensificar pela noite fora.


----------



## PauloSR (23 Out 2012 às 19:08)

Ora nem mais, cá está o ESTOFEX:








*A level 1 was issued for Portugal mainly for intense rain, strong to severe winds and tornado threat.*

*SYNOPSIS*

High over low pattern across much of Europe on Tuesday, with an extensive ridge extending towards north-central and western Europe, while a shallow upper low wobbles over western Mediterranean sea. Another upper low is west of Iberia, slowly progressing east with a frontal system. The third upper low is located over SE Europe.

*DISCUSSION*

... SW Iberia / Portugal ...

A large upper low slowly approaches from the west where activity seems likely along the cold front. Rather impressive shear profiles and quite warm sea temp should maintain strong WAA with SSW-erly LLJ towards Iberia. Once the front pushes through (this seems limited to 2nd half of the forecast period and overnight to WEdnesday), storms should also fire near Portugal coastal areas and slightly inland. A level 1 seems warranted given the conditions in place, as storms will be capable of producing a excessive rain and strong/severe winds and even a tornado, given the good veering winds with height in the lowest levels.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Out 2012 às 20:41)

Aurélio disse:


> Nesta run o Hirlam tirou grande parte da precipitação para amanhã, e mesmo na Quinta carrega mais no centro-norte e na Andaluzia.
> Por estranho que pareça dá mais chuva para Sexta do que para amanhã e Quinta !



Pois dá o grosso da precipitação para lá da fronteira na Andaluzia mas a atingir parte de sotavento, isto para amanhã. Depois Quinta seria o norte e o centro a ver bastante chuva. Na sexta é que mete mais precipitação para o sul em geral.
Bom cada modelo dá a sua e temos considerar todas as hipóteses e estar atentos ao nowcasting. Ainda pode tudo dar ao contrário! Só espero que desta vez sejam contempladas as regiões que praticamente ainda não viram precipitação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2012 às 21:32)

Vendo os modelos, eles existem para todos os gostos. Agora, é altura de olhar para o satélite e ver onde elas calham. Com as células que estão ao largo, se amanhã uma célula destas atingir uma zona, vai causar problemas, onde pode existir algumas inundações em cidades propícias a isso, Faro, Olhão, Albufeira, Portimão, se calhar Lisboa também. Uma coisa parece-me certa, chuva vamos ter e trovoada também, agora é acompanhar a situação.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2012 às 21:44)

Onde é que se pode ver as descargas eléctricas ?

É que no site do IM não me interessa  ver o do dia de ontem ......


----------



## Agreste (23 Out 2012 às 21:49)

Neste momento a Aemet...

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos?w=0


----------



## ELJICUATRO (23 Out 2012 às 23:10)

Agreste disse:


> Neste momento a Aemet...
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos?w=0



Boa noite Caros Colegas Meteoloucos,

Já existem algumas descargas eléctricas no Mar a norte (a cerca de 300 km's da costa Minhota e Galega) durante a faixa horária (21-23 Hora local) como podemos ver na página da MeteoGalicia:

http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/raios/raios.action?request_locale=gl

Bom Nowcasting nas próximas horitas (principalmente a meio da madrugada).


Cmps.


----------



## Rainstorm (23 Out 2012 às 23:16)

Será que esta frente vai chegar aqui mais cedo que o esperado!?


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Out 2012 às 23:26)

Há possibilidade de haver tornados? parece que li isto em algum lado.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2012 às 23:33)

Em todos os fenómenos convectivos há possibilidade de haver tornados, neste evento é mais, mas é uma possibilidade muito ténue apesar de não ser impossível numa célula qualquer mais forte.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Out 2012 às 23:40)

Miguel96 disse:


> Há possibilidade de haver tornados? parece que li isto em algum lado.



Segundo as previsões do *estofex* poderá haver condições para a formação de tornados, o que nem sempre é condição suficiente para que de facto aconteçam. O importante é estar atento às imagens de radar, pontos vermelhos são sempre de acompanhar pois indicam situações de grande instabilidade que poderão originar fenómenos severos como por exemplo tornados, granizo, etc
Mas nada de alarmismos


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2012 às 23:49)

Ali tão perto...e tão longe!
Não seria de pedir aos Açorianos para *soprarem* um pouco, todos em uníssono, para leste e assim empurrarem a *animação* para aqui?!
Nesta, como noutras situações, por vezes o quase...Felizmente que há situações em que este "quase" é mesmo aqui em cima.
Vamos fazendo "now-casting" ou *seguimento ao vivo*, porque é sempre interessante observar o que acontece com condições que estão mesmo aqui ao nosso lado.
Uma chamada de atenção para quem vive à beira-mar: Tenham as vossas máquinas de prevenção. As trovoadas podem bem começar a ser visíveis a esta hora.


----------



## icewoman (24 Out 2012 às 00:00)

Ainda é cedo mas os modelos retiraram precipitaçao das ilhas açorianas e colocaram muito mais precipitaçao na RAM.

Se realmente estes valores de precipitaçao se confirmarem vamos ter certamente complicações por cá, são alguns dias seguidos de precipiataçao intensa e persistente.

uma situaçao a ir acompanhando com atenção!


----------



## NunoBrito (24 Out 2012 às 00:15)

*Aviso á população por parte da ANPC*

http://www.prociv.pt/Documents/Prot. Civil_ AVISO_15.pdf 
www.prociv.pt


----------



## dASk (24 Out 2012 às 07:25)

Até já se fala das previsões do Estofex na comunicação social! lol 

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/ultima-hora/europeus-alertam-para-tornado-em-portugal


----------



## Teles (24 Out 2012 às 07:31)

Acho que não é de bom ton os meios de comunicação darem mais credibilidade a uma instituição estrangeira  do que a uma entidade publica que é o Instituto de Meteorologia Português e que tem excelentes  técnicos para fazer previsões


----------



## vitamos (24 Out 2012 às 09:17)

Teles disse:


> Acho que não é de bom ton os meios de comunicação darem mais credibilidade a uma instituição estrangeira  do que a uma entidade publica que é o Instituto de Meteorologia Português e que tem excelentes  técnicos para fazer previsões



Além de a notícia conter vários erros e imprecisões... Mas isso até é relativamente normal...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2012 às 10:58)

A sintonia entre os modelos, parece-me consensual, todos colocam pouca precipitação durante esta tarde no Algarve, diria que os modelos consideram amanhã um dia mais chuvoso do que hoje. Hirlam, Aladdin assim o dizem.


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 11:02)

Hoje afinal pareçe que o norte vai ser o mais afectado não!?


----------



## PauloSR (24 Out 2012 às 11:10)

Rainstorm disse:


> Hoje afinal pareçe que o norte vai ser o mais afectado não!?



Também me quer parecer analisando a imagem de satélite. Região Centro e Norte do país serão alvo de instabilidade.

Corrijam-me se estiver enganado


----------



## Norther (24 Out 2012 às 11:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Acho esse mapa, um bocado exagerado, fui ao site e para Olhão coloca 166 mm em 3 dias.  Penso que o modelo seja o WRF. Não sei, qual a fiabilidade deste modelo, costumo seguir mais o GFS, ECM, Aladdin e o Hirlam.
> 
> O Aladdin também coloca bastante precipitação.




sim também penso que está exagerado e hoje já nem tanto, mas ando a testa-lo  , ate gosto dele, penso que esta bem estruturado


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2012 às 11:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A sintonia entre os modelos, parece-me consensual, todos colocam pouca precipitação durante esta tarde no Algarve, diria que os modelos consideram amanhã um dia mais chuvoso do que hoje. Hirlam, Aladdin assim o dizem.



Sim é verdade, e trovoadas nem vê-las nem este tipo de nuvens são propicias a isso ...
Seja como for durante as proximas 3 a 4 horas ainda pode chover com alguma intensidade e provavelmente ainda vamos ter sol lá mais para o final da tarde.
Tal como já havia sido avançados pelos modelos amanhã parece ser uma situação diferente com uma maior durabilidade da situação e com maiores condições de severidade e mais propício a trovoadas.
Quem consultou o CAPE e o LI dava o deslocamento da convectividade ao longo do litoral de sul para norte, e por isso penso mesmo que o litoral Norte e Centro terá maior quantidade de precipitação do que o sul no dia de hoje, não devido ao que os modelos indicam, mas devido a uma maior convectividade !


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2012 às 11:17)

ThaZouk disse:


> Também me quer parecer analisando a imagem de satélite. Região Centro e Norte do país serão alvo de instabilidade.
> 
> Corrijam-me se estiver enganado



é de esperar precipitação forte e trovoadas para esta tarde em todo o litoral norte e centro, pelo menos esse tipo de nuvens são propícias a isso !


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 11:21)

E para amanhã e depois a instabilidade é mais intensa ou mesmo severa a sul certo?


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2012 às 11:24)

Em relação a partir de Domingo, alguém deseja fazer uma previsão do que tempo podemos ter, dado que olhando aos modelos tanto pode dar para um 8 ou 80, dependendo da forma como a depressão de ar muito frio de leste no norte europeu, interage com a depressão com fluxo quente e instável vinda de Sudoeste !
Não achei esta run do ECM nada famosa no que toca a Portugal COntinental, mas como tudo depende da interacção entre estas duas massas nem sei o que dizer, sendo que todos os modelos seguem caminhos bastantes diferentes.

o que acho que notorio, e de resto habitual, é que a maior parte da precipitação, surge no flanco da sueste das depressões e por isso que uma interacção mais a norte da Europa entre elas faria um maior cavamento na parte Noroeste de Portugal, e criar uma corrente de Sudoeste altamente instável, e nesse caso duraria 2/3 dias como mostra o GEM e o modelo australiano.
O GFS e o ECM quase atiram tudo para a Andaluzia, ainda assim o ECM mais suave na sua previsão.

Em todos os modelos os Açores e a Madeira seriam bastante afectados pela depressão.

Penso que uma interacção excessiva forte entre as duas massas de ar, não seria positivo ...


----------



## PauloSR (24 Out 2012 às 11:36)

Ora aí está o ESTOFEX:







*A level 1 was issued for Western / Southwestern Iberia mainly for excessive precipitation and to the lesser degree for tornadoes.*

*SYNOPSIS*

A complex synoptic scenario will evolve during the forecast period. A set of cut-off lows will dominate the conditions over the Central and Eastern Mediterranean, increasing the lapse rates and contributing to the DMC activity over the region. To the west, an active cyclonic vortex with attendant surface low and a weak frontal system are predicted to affect Iberia, especially its western part and filling in towards Thursday morning. Towards north, quiescent and stable conditions will remain over most of Central Europe while a very cold airmass with the trough begin amplifying towards the south over Scandinavia. 

Most of Western, Northern and Central Europe remain in very stable or too dry conditions, so that the only region with isolated to scattered thunderstorms activity will be Southern Europe, discussed in more detailed below.

*DISCUSSION

... Western, Southwestern Iberia ...
*
As cyclonic vortex approaches the coastline of Western Iberia, a belt of enhanced low-level moisture is advected towards northeast by 15 m/s 850 hPa winds. No significant overlap with steep lapse rates is forecast, so that instability will likely stay marginal at best. Strong DLS is forecast in the southwestern part of Iberia, over 20 m/s. The most probable form of convection will be a linearly oriented MCS with parallel stratiform region forming along the IPV belt. Low end severe weather threat will exist from the excessive precipitation - as numerous rounds of convection are possible, especially for the southwestern part of Iberia will combine with rather low LCLs and high RH in the lower to mid troposphere. An isolated tornado event is not ruled out either especially towards the evening hours, when increasing SREH and LLS might contribute to the low level rotation of the updrafts.


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 11:38)

E com o continente no meio destas duas massas que poderia aconteçer!??


----------



## icewoman (24 Out 2012 às 12:40)

Bom dia,

Até agora em quase todos os modelos, colocam sucessivas depressoes a passar na Madeira, sempre de sudoeste.

Será que iremos ter um cenário idêntico á do ano de 2009/2010 em que o anticiclone dos Açores não estava na sua posicao normal  ,deixando um corredor aberto de depressoes de sudoeste a atingir-nos?


----------



## ruka (24 Out 2012 às 13:20)

O IM colocou também os distritos do Norte em alerta amarelo por: Periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2012 às 13:39)

E mais existe ainda mais coisas com que se tem que contar na seguinte ordem (do meu ponto de vista) em relação ao próximo fim de semana:

- Posição inicial da depressão dos Açores;
- Posição do Anticiclone a oeste do UK e de forma se estende em crista para a PI;
- Entrada fria vinda de leste no norte da Europa;
- Tamanho e profundidade da depressão dos Açores;
- Entrada para a "festa" da Tempestade ou Depressão Tropical Tony dentro de 4/5 dias, que pode vir condimentar toda esta situação;
- Possibilidade  da outra tempestade tropical situada neste momento na América em cena e segundo vários modelos poderia vir ainda ajudar mais a toda a situação;

Portanto como podem ver existem infinitas possibilidade e variáveis que se tem que tomar em consideração e nada mesmo nada, ainda está garantido com tanta variável em questão;


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2012 às 15:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A sintonia entre os modelos, parece-me consensual, todos colocam pouca precipitação durante esta tarde no Algarve, diria que os modelos consideram amanhã um dia mais chuvoso do que hoje. Hirlam, Aladdin assim o dizem.



De facto esses dois modelos estão bem bons! Tive a ver o ECM à pouco e não tem nada a ver. Muito menos precipitação prevista e num movimento estranho, a certa altura desce de Noroeste para sueste de Lisboa para o Algarve.


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2012 às 15:54)

Fiquei um pouco preocupado com a simulação do GFS das 06z para o periodo *das 03h ás 18h de amanhã*.

O modelo prevê uma ondulação muito forte, mais forte do que anteriormente esperado, a evoluir em altura desde SW, associada a esta perturbação espera-se muita divergencia em altura.

Associada a esta ondulação espera-se uma ciclogenese a oeste de Lisboa, evoluindo para N/NW com uma pluma de ar quente nos niveis baixos a subir de sul/SW.

O modelo simula CAPE proximo a 2000J/Kg, shear vertical moderado a forte, e uma grande convergencia á superficie no sector dianteiro da depressão, com uma rotação do vento para SE.
Os niveis de equilibrio superiores a -50ºC assim como ar bastante frio acima dos 500hpa poderão ajudar á fomração de granizo com diametro superior a 2cm.

Este padrão é susceptivel ao desenvolvimento de sistemas convectivos bem organizados, supercelulas e tornados.
Podemos assistir á formação de segmentos lineares das quais se destacarão células independentes bem organizadas.

É de referir que durante a manhã e tarde a região de maior instabilidade e forçamento deverá mover-se sobre o litoral avançando para o interior...precisamente na altura do dia com maior insolação...potenciando a instabilidade sobre terra.

Teremos de seguir com atenção o evoluir deste cenário..


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 16:01)

stormy disse:


> Fiquei um pouco preocupado com a simulação do GFS das 06z para o periodo *das 03h ás 18h de amanhã*.
> 
> O modelo prevê uma ondulação muito forte, mais forte do que anteriormente esperado, a evoluir em altura desde SW, associada a esta perturbação espera-se muita divergencia em altura.
> 
> ...




E para a região de Lix podemos então contar com o quê mais ou menos?


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2012 às 16:31)

*Trovoadas 03h-18h 5f-*

Em termos de possibilidade de tempo severo associado a trovoadas fortes a distribuição que me parece mais provavel ao nivel da possibilidade de tempo severo é esta:









- Rajadas>85km.h
- Precipitação>25mm/h
- Tornados
- Granizo até 2cm.

Na região NE aparentementeas condições não são tão propicias mas deverá ocorrer precipitação por vezes forte e pressistente de caracter mais estratiforme.

Nas faixas costeiras a sul da Figueira da Foz é possivel vento forte de S de caracter sinóptico..ou seja, não directamente relacionado com fenomenos convectivos.


----------



## xes (24 Out 2012 às 16:44)

Boas Stormy, não percebo nada disto mas pelo que vi nos meteogramas aqui no site a situação não me parece tão complicada pelo menos no litoral norte/centro, ou sera que vi mal?


----------



## vitamos (24 Out 2012 às 16:50)

xes disse:


> Boas Stormy, não percebo nada disto mas pelo que vi nos meteogramas aqui no site a situação não me parece tão complicada pelo menos no litoral norte/centro, ou sera que vi mal?



A situação é a normal de uma situação deste tipo. O risco de eventos convectivos mais intensos, com chuva, trovoada e eventualmente granizo é uma realidade. A possibilidade de tornados é a comum para eventos deste género: Acontecem algumas vezes e em várias situações de instabilidade subentende-se essa hipótese, obviamente numa percentagem baixa (muito baixa). Poder ocorrer é diferente de "vão ocorrer".
De facto não é um evento extraordinário, é apenas um evento. Muitas vezes mais que passar uma mensagem importa a forma como se reporta a mesma. Por isso é que instituições oficias (IM e ANPC) são cuidadosos na forma como transmitem a informação ao público em geral... e ainda bem que assim é.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (24 Out 2012 às 16:59)

stormy disse:


> Fiquei um pouco preocupado com a simulação do GFS das 06z para o periodo *das 03h ás 18h de amanhã*.
> 
> O modelo prevê uma ondulação muito forte, mais forte do que anteriormente esperado, a evoluir em altura desde SW, associada a esta perturbação espera-se muita divergencia em altura.
> 
> ...



Boas tardes , gosto muito das explicações do stormy, acho que é mesmo do melhor deste forum, acho que vê sempre as coisas pelo pior cenário mas isso é  um ponto de vista. O que queria perguntar ao stormy ou algum membro ilucidado , se  por Leiria se pode esperar um evento desses tao gravoso com as condiçoes actuais? obrigado


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2012 às 17:03)

As condições para fenomenos extremos melhoraram na run das 06z...não quer dizer que venha a acontecer algo de muito grave..

Apenas coloquei aqui no forum a informação, sustentada com a analise de varias cartas, de que as condições são favoraveis...mas como é lógico não há certezas.

Já agora...pelo que vai surgindo na recente saida das 12z, parece-me que a situação se mantem grosso modo identica..


Bom..de resto reparem que já tivemos algumas células bem organizadas potencialmente severas hoje...não foi generalizado, mas é assim que funciona.
Detectamos parametros para uma dada area, suportativos de certos fenomenos, e esses fenomenos não teem de ocorrer de modo generalizado...na meteorologia é impossivel pensar nos quintais de toda a gente


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2012 às 18:21)

Boa tarde,

Em relação aos modelos o GFS segue a mesma linha em toda a previsão das run das 06h, e o que me preocupa a longo prazo, é que aquela corrente fria, venha dar cabo de toda a energia inerente á depressão açoriana, penso que seria bem mais interessante que não descesse de latitude, mas nesta run os modelos parecem apostar nisso.
Aquela depressão nos Açores aparenta ter muita energia, mas no que toca a essa situação não existe qualquer consenso entre modelos e pequenas diferenças fazem enorme diferença.
Veremos o que indicam os restantes modelos que faltam sair em especial o ECM, que já tinha essa indicação e agora o GFS também nas ultimas runs foi atrás.


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2012 às 20:06)

*Analise detalhada -5f*

Hirlam12z + GFS12z/Lightnigwizard

A partir das 00h teremos a aproximação de uma nova perturbação em altura, e preve-se que a partir das 03h se inicie um novo pico convectivo, com trovoadas por vezes fortes, acompanhadas de precipitação localmente excessiva e rajadas de vento, especialmente no litoral centro e sul.

O periodo de maior interesse ocorrerá entre as 06h e as 15h, quando a perturbação se aproximar do SW de Pt continental.
Associada a esta perturbação em altura espera-se uma ciclogenese razoavelmente profunda ( <995hpa) a NW do C. Carvoeiro, que induzirá um afluxo de energia desde sul sobre toda a faixa costeira Sagres-Sintra e uma rotação dos ventos á superficie, creando veering e convergencia assinalaveis.

A presença de forte divergencia em altura, shear até 30kts e veering acentuado é compativel com a formação de supercelulas em linhas e MCS´s capazes de gerar tornados e ventos fortes assim como granizo e precipitação excessiva superior a 25mm/h.

A linha de instabilidade afectará com especial intensidade as regiões a sul do eixo Leiria-CB, progredindo do litoral ( 08-14h) para o interior ( 12h-18h).

A partir do inicio da noite espera-se uma diminuição dos parametros severos, mas continuarão a ocorre agauceiros e trovoadas localmente moderados em regime pulsante especialmente no litoral devidos á presença de ar frio em altura e á manutenção de ar subtropical nos niveis baixos.

:::::::::::::::::::

Para a madrugada de 6f e dia de 6f continuarão a ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoadas devido á manutenção de gradiente termico vertical acentuado e á passagem de algumas linhas de instabilidade.

Não se espera convecção organizada nem duradoura pois apesar de haver alguma energia não há shear capaz de manter sistemas desse tipo, logo, a convecção será em geral pulsante mas terá capacidade de gerar precipitação intensa e algum granizo nomeadamente nas células célula mais jovens.


----------



## CptRena (24 Out 2012 às 23:01)

Entretanto já sofreu alterações, mas fica aqui o registo da previsão do climetua para Aveiro, para mostrar o pico de baixa pressão que tinha sido previsto





©2010 CliM@UA


----------



## B84 (25 Out 2012 às 06:27)

Storm Forecast

Storm Forecast
Valid: Thu 25 Oct 2012 06:00 to Fri 26 Oct 2012 06:00 UTC
Issued: Wed 24 Oct 2012 21:33
Forecaster: GATZEN
A level 1 was issued for south-western Iberia mainly for excessive precipitation and tornadoes.

SYNOPSIS

An arctic trough spreads into Scandinavia, leading to cold air advection across northern Europe until the end of the period. South-western Europe is affected by a cut-off low. 

Discussion

Iberia and surroundings

A cut-off low moves eastward and affects the Iberian Peninsula. Strong westerly mid-level winds will be present across the southern Iberian Peninsula. Additionally, a strong south-westerly low-level jet will affect the region. Latest soundings indicate that rich low-level moisture is present across the sea surrounding Iberia. This moist air is slightly capped especially to the east as warm mid-level air spreads northward from the Atlas mountains.

Current thinking is that QG forcing at the cyclonically sheared flank of the mid-level jet and low-level convergence/upslope flow will be associated with lift. Especially across the south-western portions, numerous thunderstorms are forecast. Given the strong vertical wind shear, storms will have a good potential to organize. Favourably veering profiles in the southern parts are expected to support mesocyclones capable of producing tornadoes given the strong low-level vertical wind shear. Additionally, the widespread convective activity can result in local flash floods especially in regions with strong upslope flow.


----------



## Nonnu (25 Out 2012 às 08:56)

B84 disse:


> Storm Forecast
> 
> Storm Forecast
> Valid: Thu 25 Oct 2012 06:00 to Fri 26 Oct 2012 06:00 UTC
> ...



gostava de salientar de que se trata de um forum portugues,
deveria de haver o cuidado de colocar escrita nativa,
no minimo traduzam,
nem todos os seguidores do forum sabem ler ingles
esta pratica é muito comum aqui no forum, e adho que devia ser alterada
obrigado


----------



## Ricardo Martins (25 Out 2012 às 09:15)

Bom dia.
Ontem quando cheguei do trabalho cerca das 19.10H avistei isto:






esta formação estava complectamente isolada, sem nada em seu redor. Um autentico cone . A nivel de rotação não era perceptivél...

As nuvens que se mostram por trás estão bastante longe por cima do mar.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Out 2012 às 11:06)

Nonnu disse:


> gostava de salientar de que se trata de um forum portugues,
> deveria de haver o cuidado de colocar escrita nativa,
> *no minimo traduzam*,
> nem todos os seguidores do forum sabem ler ingles
> ...



Tradução:

"Previsão de tempestade

Previsão de tempestade
Validade: qui 25 de outubro de 2012 06:00 h às sex 26 de outubro de 2012 06:00 UTC
Emitido em: Qua 24 de outubro de 2012 21:33
Previsões: GATZEN
A nível 1 foi emitido para o sul-ocidental Iberia principalmente para a precipitação excessiva e tornados.

SINOPSE

Uma calha ártico se espalha na Escandinávia, levando a advecção de ar frio no norte da Europa até o final do período. Sudoeste da Europa é afetado por uma _cut-off_.

Discussão

Iberia e arredores

A se move corte baixo para o leste e afeta a Península Ibérica. Fortes de oeste de nível médio ventos estarão presentes em todo o sul da Península Ibérica. Além disso, um forte de sudoeste jato de baixa altitude afetará a região. Últimas sondagens indicam que a umidade de baixo nível rico é presente em todo o mar circundante Iberia. Este ar úmido é um pouco limitado, especialmente para o leste como o ar de nível médio quente se espalha em direção ao norte das montanhas do Atlas.

Pensamento corrente é que QG forçando no flanco cyclonically cortado do jacto de nível médio e baixo nível de fluxo de convergência / upslope será associada com elevador. Especialmente entre as porções sul-ocidentais, tempestades estão previstas inúmeras. Dado o forte vento de cisalhamento vertical, tempestades terá um bom potencial para organizar. Favoravelmente perfis veering em partes do sul são esperados para apoiar mesocyclones capazes de produzir tornados dado o forte de baixo nível de cisalhamento vertical do vento. Além disso, a atividade convectiva generalizada pode resultar em enchentes local, especialmente em regiões com fluxo forte aclive."


A grande dificuldade nas traduções prende-se com a utilização de termos científicos, muito difíceis de traduzir para o nosso português. Mas consegue-se compreender o conceito. E se houver dúvidas, coloquem-nas que cá andará alguém para ajudar

P.S.: *Nonnu*, o teu texto está um bocadinho confuso. Revê a pontuação e os parágrafos para percebermos onde começa e acaba a frase.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Out 2012 às 11:10)

Ricardo Martins disse:


>



Uma funnel cloud?


----------



## Rainstorm (25 Out 2012 às 11:11)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Bom dia.
> Ontem quando cheguei do trabalho cerca das 19.10H avistei isto:
> 
> 
> ...




Pareçe-me que essa nuvem baixa passou por cima daqui, com bastante vento de seguida e relâmpagos, foi um pouco assustador!!!


----------



## vitamos (25 Out 2012 às 11:22)

Aristocrata disse:


> Uma funnel cloud?



Pessoalmente não me parece... É uma nuvem de base mais baixa mas, quer pelo aspecto pouco definido, quer pela descrita rotação não visível, não será uma funnel. Bom registo, contudo


----------



## boneli (25 Out 2012 às 13:51)

Bom dia.
Estive a ver as previsões no IM. Para Domingo dá decida de temperatura com possibilidade de geada negra para o interior. Par haver geada negra a temperatura não tem descer bastante? É que olho para as temperaturas para o interior e são minimas para geada mas não para geada negra.
Alguém mais entendido pode dar a sua opinião?

Obrigado


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2012 às 14:00)

Geada negra: a temperatura mínima apesar de negativa nunca atinge o ponto de orvalho que está mais baixo...


----------



## stormy (25 Out 2012 às 14:35)

Para o periodo entre Domingo e 4f da proxima semana espera-se uma descida de temperatura, mais acentuada da minima, e mais notória no norte, centro e interior sul.

Isto deve-se ao establecimento de um anticiclone forte na Biscaia, que em conjunto com uma depressão no Med. Central causarão um fluxo de leste com entrada de ar muito frio e anormalmente seco nos niveis medios e baixos.

As maximas vão variar entre os 17-20ºC no litoral SW e Algarve, os 14-17ºC em varios pontos do interior sul e litoral centro/norte e deverão situar-se em torno aos 10ºC no nordeste.

As minimas variarão entre os 10-13ºC em pontos do Litoral oeste e sul, os 5-7ºC no interior sul, e deverão andar pelos -5 a 2ºC no interior norte e centro, especialmente em locais abrigados e baixos...onde deverão ocorrer geadas que poderão ser negras em alguns locais dado os pontos de orvalho até inferiores a -5ºC.

Mudança radical face ao estado do tempo actual...


E a mudança não será só por cá...em Espanha esperam-se valores ainda mais baixos na meseta norte...por outro lado em Italia e nos Balcães estão previstas precipitações intensas, trovoadas fortes nas regiões costeiras, e mais a norte na zona dos alpes tal como nas cordilheiras balcanicas poderão ocorrer acumulações significativas de neve mesmo a cotas relativamente baixas...

Só o extremo SE Europeu se mantem anormalmente quente e seco..


----------



## icewoman (25 Out 2012 às 14:41)

Parece-me é que os Açores ainda vão escapar á chuva , pois pelos modelos a 120/144h a Madeira vai estar "supostamente" sobre chuva forte... depressoes vindas de sudoeste/oeste.

Espero bem que mude pois os valores de precipitacao serão elevadissimos
Serão efeitos do Furacão TONY?


Funchal hoje apresenta-se com algumas abertas mas continuamos sempre sob aguaceiros/periodos de chuva..quanto ao vento esta moderado por vezes com rajadas.


----------



## Rainstorm (25 Out 2012 às 15:10)

Bem pelo que eu vejo para o inicio de Novembro, temos uma depressão sobre o UK, mas o anticiclone pareçe que fica perto de nós


----------



## zejorge (25 Out 2012 às 15:28)

Olá boa tarde

Será que é já um prenuncio do "verão" de S. Martinho ???


----------



## vitamos (25 Out 2012 às 15:37)

zejorge disse:


> Olá boa tarde
> 
> Será que é já um prenuncio do "verão" de S. Martinho ???



PAra já não vejo nenhum indício de tal...

Ensemble GFS6z para Lisboa:


----------



## Rainstorm (25 Out 2012 às 15:41)

vitamos disse:


> PAra já não vejo nenhum indício de tal...
> 
> Ensemble GFS6z para Lisboa:



Pelo ensemble a chuva está de volta a partir de Segunda que vem por aqui, mas disseram que até Quarta pelo menos o continente estaria sobe uma corrente fria de leste


----------



## vitamos (25 Out 2012 às 15:43)

Rainstorm disse:


> Pelo ensemble a chuva está de volta a partir de Segunda que vem por aqui, mas disseram que até Quarta pelo menos o continente estaria sobe uma corrente fria de leste



Eu no ensemble só vejo chuva a partir de 3ª feira...


----------



## stormy (25 Out 2012 às 16:10)

*Análise de médio/longo prazo-*

Por ter sido um modelo muito acertado mesmo na analise deste evento convectivo, usarei para esta analise o GFS, mais concretamente o sistema de previsão ensembelistica do GFS, o GEFS.

A partir do fim de semana e até 3f/4f o território do continente será afectado por uma massa de ar anormalmente fria transportada por uma depressão polar complexa sobre a Euopa em conjunto com um anticiclone na Biscaia.

Equanto isto sucede, uma região complexa de baixa pressão isolada da corrente zonal, situada nos Açores, deverá causar insatbilidade na RAM e RAA, sendo que sobre o Atlantico leste o fluxo anormal de SW arrastará ar anormalmente quente e humido para o triangulo Açores-Canárias-RAM.

*GEFS06z-*






A massa de ar tropical impelida a oeste de Africa será instabilizada pela chegada de nucleos de vorticidade associadas ao transporte desde os Trópicos de bolsas de instabilidade, que em conjunto com a cut-off deverão gerar aguaceiros e periodos de chuva fortes, e dados os niveis de condensação baixos ( ar saturado) tambem haverá efeito orografico significativo tanto na RAM como na RAA.

Enquanto sobre a Europa se establece uma massa de ar polar..

A questão que se coloca é esta...será que o bloqueio na PI vai quebrar? e se quebrar, o forte contraste térmico conjuntamente com a passagem das ondulações do jet polar poderão induzir uma ciclogenese significativa entre os AçoresRAMContinente?

É uma possibilidade a ter em conta, e se ocorresse seria um evento potencialmente significativo...


----------



## icewoman (25 Out 2012 às 16:39)

O que é que o Stormy quer dizer concretamente com:"É uma possibilidade a ter em conta, e se ocorresse seria um evento potencialmente significativo..."


Estamos a falar de uma situaçao "extrema"tal como no 20 Fevereiro?


----------



## B84 (25 Out 2012 às 21:18)

Nonnu disse:


> gostava de salientar de que se trata de um forum portugues,
> deveria de haver o cuidado de colocar escrita nativa,
> no minimo traduzam,
> nem todos os seguidores do forum sabem ler ingles
> ...



Caro Nonnu,

O texto foi copiado e colado sem tradução por duas razões:

1. A tradução iria inevitavelmente levar à perda/alteração de informação;

2. ERA SÓ O QUE FALTAVA.

Calculo que a maioria perceba inglês (se estivesse escrito em chinês, naturalmente não o partilharia), se o Nonnu não o percebe, e quer perceber, passe-o pelo google translator (tradutor do google) e traduza-o. O que faz com aquela informação é da sua conta. Agora, vir quase EXIGIR que cada vez que alguém aqui PARTILHA algo o traduza...


----------



## Zapiao (25 Out 2012 às 23:35)

B84 disse:


> . Agora, vir quase EXIGIR que cada vez que alguém aqui PARTILHA algo o traduza...



E porque nao????? Se é partilhado aqui entao minimamente deveria ser traduzido OU entao meter só o link para o texto em questao, e quem lá fosse lia ou nao, OU quem coloca esse texto tambem o podia 1º traduzir no google e depois metê-lo com referencia á fonte aqui, nao acha colega?


----------



## cactus (25 Out 2012 às 23:57)

Zapiao disse:


> E porque nao????? Se é partilhado aqui entao minimamente deveria ser traduzido OU entao meter só o link para o texto em questao, e quem lá fosse lia ou nao, OU quem coloca esse texto tambem o podia 1º traduzir no google e depois metê-lo com referencia á fonte aqui, nao acha colega?



Tambem sou desta opiniao


----------



## Aurélio (26 Out 2012 às 00:27)

Quem não domina o Inglês como eu, por vezes ao traduzir (ao ler) perde um bocado a noção do que se está a falar, e perceber inglês tem a sua componente básica (estilo inglês básico, linguagem do dia a dia) e depois tem a sua componente técnica, um inglês mais técnico,  e ao ler-se ou usando o Google Translate (deturpa bastante algumas expressões) perde-se uma importante componente.

Penso que seria interessante atendendo a todo o tipo de utilizadores que segue este Forum, que vai desde os 12 anos aos 70 anos por exemplo, ao mesmo tempo que temos aqui pessoas com doutoramentos e outros com a 4ª classe, uns que podem ser médicos, ou ser advogados, ou então empregados de limpeza (com todo o respeito por elas), obviamente se calhar uma cota da parte das pessoas não sabe inglês ou então o inglês é limitado.

Ao mesmo tempo que as pessoas que aqui explicam os fenómenos meteorológicos devem explicar nem que seja entre parentesis resumidamente o que são, porque temos um muito pequeno grupo que quase domina a área, outros tem nível intermédio, provavelmente a grande maioria, e depois temos os curiosos, que ficam encantados com a sabedoria dessas pessoas, mas depois não percebem nada do que estão a falar, e escrevem inumeros posts, a repetir-se as coisas que ele(s) já haviam falado.

Se estas ideias forem respeitadas, e não sejam todos tratados como doutores, penso que o Forum pode ainda melhorar mais, e aprenderiamos todos muito mais.

É só o que tenho a dizer sobre o assunto ....


----------



## 1337 (26 Out 2012 às 01:12)

Zapiao disse:


> E porque nao????? Se é partilhado aqui entao minimamente deveria ser traduzido OU entao meter só o link para o texto em questao, e quem lá fosse lia ou nao, OU quem coloca esse texto tambem o podia 1º traduzir no google e depois metê-lo com referencia á fonte aqui, nao acha colega?



Claro que não acho, se realmente te interessa saber e ler o que está escrito em ingles e não o perceberes, és tu que tens de traduzir não os outros por ti, não podes ter a "papinha" toda feita.


----------



## stormy (26 Out 2012 às 01:19)

Na minha visão das coisas escrever/citar coisas em Inglês não deverá ser razão para confusões...afinal vivemos num mundo cada vez mais virado aldeia em que o que temos de fazer é respeitar-mo-nos uns aos outros, dialogar e aprender uns com os outros.

Não vejo razões para haver tanta discussão....

Se nem toda a gente precebe Ingles, ou a terminologia técnica de Meteorologia, ou o que é que for, que se sinta livre de perguntar porque é para isso que existe o forum.

Any question?


----------



## cactus (26 Out 2012 às 02:40)

Ter diferentes opiniões , não é significado de "confusões ou desrespeitar os outros" , é para isso que existe o FORUM = que significa em latim , discução e debate de ideias .


----------



## Nonnu (26 Out 2012 às 07:20)

bem parece que o meu comentario gerou alguma discucao.
so para que conste, duas situacoes e nao mais vou tocar no assunto

eu percebo ingles, ate razoavelmente bem, apenas acho que se trata de um forum portugues, frecuento o forum a anos, e noto as vezes exageradamente situacoes em ingles, como tal dei minha opniao
em que acho que se devia ter algum cuidado, ate porque ha foristas que de certeza nem sabem fazer tal traducao no google
copiar, colar, etc etc...

segunda situacao... um membro do forum me chamou BURRO com todas as letras, a esse membro e respeitosamente..
meu avo era analfabeto, e dava-te uma licao de sabeduria de vida.. tem juizo.


----------



## raposo_744 (26 Out 2012 às 09:20)




----------



## jotasetubal (26 Out 2012 às 09:59)

raposo_744 disse:


>




Este foi o melhor comentário desta temática! Tenham atenção antes de empinar o dedo no ar, que o tempo está de trovoada....e já sabem como funciona, as "faíscas" procuram a menor distância possível entre o céu e o solo...

Já agora, e como estão as previsões do tempo e modelos para o restante mês de Outubro, este sim o verdadeiro tópico desta thread? (linha)


----------



## Aurélio (26 Out 2012 às 10:26)

Bonjour,

En ce qui concerne les modèles et il semble que nous avons scénarios pour tout le monde étant aujourd'hui que les différences sont encore plus grandes que dans hier.
chaque modèle de trace son propre chemin et il devient plus difficile de voir ce qui va arriver, mais je dirais que nous avons au Portugal, possibilité de pluie le deuxième vendredi et à partir de mercredi, mais encore tous très, très incertain, même à 72 heures de route!

global Village


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Out 2012 às 10:41)

Vão desculpar-me caros colegas, mas este off-topic já começa a perder a piada!
Se têm alguma dúvida, então nesse caso, enviem uma mensagem privada para os administradores ou moderadores.


----------



## comentador (26 Out 2012 às 11:01)

Bom dia a todos os membros deste fórum!!

Como Português que sou e tenho orgulho na nossa PÁTRIA, sinto-me bastante triste pelo péssimo Português que aqui se escreve. Erros gramaticais e a introdução de termos estrangeiros em frases em Português?????!!!!!

MAS AFINAL O QUE VEM A SER ISTO?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"O modelo simula CAPE proximo a 2000J/Kg, shear vertical moderado a forte..." "cape, shear"?!?!?!?  

"Ensemble"

"E para a região de Lix podemos então contar com o quê mais ou menos?" A nossa capital tratada por "LIX"?!?!?!?!??!

"...deverá ocorrer precipitação por vezes forte e pressistente de caracter mais estratiforme." Correcto é: "persistente"

"...uma rotação dos ventos á superficie, creando veering e convergencia assinalaveis." É "à", o correcto é "criando".

"Não achei esta run do ECM nada famosa no que toca a Portugal COntinental..." run?!?!?!

"E com o continente no meio destas duas massas que poderia aconteçer!??" Correcto: "acontecer"

"Será que iremos ter um cenário idêntico á do ano de 2009/2010..." Correcto é: "à"

Eu pergunto será que a maioria dos membros tem a noção da lástima de como é tratada a nossa Língua???

Não há aqui o cuidado em escrever pelo menos, o minimamente correcto, será que não se apercebem que isto é um fórum publicado na "internet" onde toda a gente tem acesso?

"O modelo simula CAPE proximo a 2000J/Kg, shear vertical moderado a forte..."  - Acham que isto é português???? isto para mim não é português, é uma mistura de termos.

"...Andaluzia e nos Balcães..." - Balcães????? O correcto é Balcãs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Eu nunca vi os ingleses e nem outros países escreverem deste modo e quando usam estrangeirismos são colocados entre aspas.

Sempre que não haja a possibilidade de haver tradução de certos termos, ao menos que sejam colocados entre aspas, não misturem a nossa língua com termos estrangeiros.

Isto sinceramente mostra a falta de cuidado em estimar aquilo que é nosso, até a nossa escrita está a ser degradada, já pensaram nisto??? A falta de Patriotismo em estimar e preservar aquilo que é NOSSO, pois somos Portugueses, há que estimar e ter o cuidado de preservar seja aquilo que for, tradições, a nossa cultura e sobretudo a nossa Língua, é isso que nos identifica como povo e distingue perante o resto do mundo.

Amemos o nosso País e deveremos ter o cuidado de o preservar aquilo que é NOSSO, senão mais logo não somos nada!!!

Peço aqui em nome da NOSSA PÁTRIA, que estimemos com orgulho aquilo que é NOSSO e não tratemos a NOSSA Língua mal!

Bem haja a todos!


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Out 2012 às 11:07)

comentador disse:


> Bom dia a todos os membros deste fórum!!
> 
> Como Português que sou e tenho orgulho na nossa PÁTRIA, sinto-me bastante triste pelo péssimo Português que aqui se escreve. Erros gramaticais e a introdução de termos estrangeiros em frases em Português?????!!!!!
> 
> ...



Isto já é um abuso!


----------



## Vince (26 Out 2012 às 11:20)

Bom, fiquemos por aqui, já chega de off-topic

Eu da minha parte não traduzo os textos do Estofex por variadas razões:

a) Não tenho tempo para tal, se uma vez ou outra importante tiver tempo, posso fazer, mas raras vezes terei. No Furacão Gordon traduzi 2 discussões do NHC mas depois desisti, é trabalhoso demais e não exijam isso aos outros. 

b) Os textos do Estofex são muito técnicos e mesmo traduzidos a maioria das pessoas não os entenderia na mesma, pelo que pouco compensa estar com tamanho trabalho. Geralmente quem tem conhecimentos suficientes para os entender também sabe inglês pois em meteorologia convectiva a única forma de aprender estas temáticas mais complexas é em literatura e informação disponível na maioria dos casos em inglês.

c) Os textos por vezes são tão técnicos que algumas vezes há várias expressões que nem tem tradução para português

d) O Estofex também fornece avisos gráficos, precisamente para quem não entender a temática. Os textos são destinados a pessoas com algum conhecimento que queriam entender a sinóptica em questão e servem para justificar os próprios avisos.

e) Em vez de exigir a outros que traduzem, em caso de dúvidas, podem pedir educadamente a alguém que tente explicar ou esclarecer algum pormenor ou colocar questões mais abrangentes no sub-fórum de aprendizagem.


Isto não é desrespeitar ninguém, penso que exigir a outros para traduzir é que é abusar um pouco de colegas foristas. Há ferramentas para tradução automática, manhosa é certo, quem quiser que as use ou então que ignore os textos. 

*O assunto fica encerrado a partir daqui, e novas mensagens que não tenham a ver com o tema deste tópico (previsões) serão eliminadas.*


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2012 às 11:21)

Fazendo uma análise da saída das 00h à situação da próxima semana, temos os modelos um pouco indefinidos.

O GFS coloca mais precipitação no Sul do que no Norte do país, em que o meteograma de Olhão coloca cerca de 60 mm enquanto Viana do Castelo tem somente 10.8 mm.

O ECM coloca mais precipitação no Norte e Centro do país do que no Sul, onde nas regiões do Norte pode ter um acumulado de 100 a 200 mm.

O GEM coloca uma depressão a passar pelo Algarve no dia 1 de Novembro, com pressão de 985 mb, onde a precipitação caírá a sul do Rio Tejo, sendo o eixo SetúbalPortalegre a zona mais afectada.

O Bom Access coloca bastante precipitação essencialmente no Algarve e depois percorre o país praticamente todo.

A tantas horas de distância, vamos ver que voltas isto vai dar, neste momento, o ECM está um pouco sozinho.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Out 2012 às 11:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Fazendo uma análise da saída das 00h à situação da próxima semana, temos os modelos um pouco indefinidos.
> 
> O GFS coloca mais precipitação no Sul do que no Norte do país, em que o meteograma de Olhão coloca cerca de 60 mm enquanto Viana do Castelo tem somente 10.8 mm.
> 
> ...



E falando por exemplo da Madeira, por exemplo a 48 horas o  modelo ECM tem muito menos precipitação do que o GFS e outros modelos por exemplo. 
Apesar disso e olhando ao "Ensemble" parece que a operacional acompanha o "ensemble", ou vice versa se quiserem !

Basicamente as situações na Madeira com maior risco de excesso de precipitação parece ser no Domingo e especialmente na Terça, mas tudo ainda muito incerto.


PS: Tive o cuidado de colocar as palavras inglesas entre " " , porque muitas das coisas que foram aqui ditas quer gostem ou não têm razão de serem ditas, e ninguém pede que traduzam, mas podem resumir em duas ou três linhas.


----------



## Norther (26 Out 2012 às 16:00)

Boas tardes, quanto ao fim de semana Sábado será um dia nublado e ainda podem ocorrer alguns aguaceiros dispersos mais para o interior do pais, ao final da tarde vai entrar ar de origem polar em altitude que se vai reflectir a superfície durante a madrugada, mais acentuado no interior norte e centro onde as temperaturas podem atingir valores negativos em alguns locais não se prevendo precipitação para o dia de Domingo.

Esse ar polar vai ser transportado ate nós pelas circulações do anticiclone no golfo da Biscaia e uma depressão a sul da França norte da Itália sendo a madrugada de domingo e a de segunda bem fresquinhas e mais no interior do pais onde poderão ocorrer geadas


----------



## Aurélio (26 Out 2012 às 23:05)

Já repararam que até a 48 horas isto está mudando imenso para os próximos dias ??

Alguém quer opinar?


----------



## Zapiao (26 Out 2012 às 23:58)

Aurélio disse:


> Já repararam que até a 48 horas isto está mudando imenso para os próximos dias ??
> 
> Alguém quer opinar?


Só vejo que vai mudar a hora


----------



## stormy (27 Out 2012 às 00:39)

Há algumas mudanças sim..

Até 2f de manhã mantem-se a ideia de tempo frio , dada a época, e vento de leste seco.

Segundo o GEFS12z há agora a possibilidade de na 2f-3f descer uma ondulação no jet com transporte de ar frio, que poderia originar uma ciclogenese na PI ao interagir com ar tropical que flui continuamente de SW desde a RAM.

Neste evento a RAM tambem poderia ser afectada por um aumento de instabilidade, dada a formação de uma linha de frontogenese que se extenderia desde o norte da RAM, até ao sul da PI ( Algarve-Andaluzia) e ao intensificar da alta subtropical sahariana, que resultaria no fortalecimento do jet subtropical com consequente aumento do shear e favorecimento da ocorrencia de trovoadas.

( A situação na RAM merecerá outra atenção mais pormenorizada pelo que nesta sintese geral apenas estou a referir as linhas gerais do padrão para a semana)

Tambem na 2f-3f, devido á mesma perturbação, poderia ocorrer um evento de neve significativo nas cotas médias e altas ( >1000m) do norte e centro, pois nesta região manter-se-ia bastante frio, e a humidade/instabilidade vinda de sul  seria transportada nos niveis altos, chegado á zona norte e centro, nomeadamente interior, sob forma de mantos de nuvens médias e altas carregadas de humidade que tendo em conta um perfil atmosferico nos niveis medios razoavelmente frio e seco poderiam causar boas quedas de neve.

( E sim...esta possibilidade tambem merecerá outra atenção mais pormenorizada quando estivermos mais proximos)

DEPOIS...para 4f-5f a situação voltaria a ser calma...MAS, a partir de 5f-6f uma nova perturbação associada a um nucleo anormalmente intenso e a sul do vortice polar poderia descer a oeste de Pt continental e interagir explosivamente com a depressão a oeste da RAM ( cheinha de ar tropical), originando uma ciclogenese intensa que varreria a PI.
Este cenário, para já ainda extremamente complexo e dificil de modelar, comporta concerteza um certo grau de severidade...com foco especial na possibilidade de convecção severa no sector quente da depressão, uma frente muito activa com precipitações abundates e convecção organizada, e ventos fortes.

Apesar de tudo ainda está tudo em aberto...embora talvez valha a pena ir pensando nessa possibilidade mais extrema e analisando as cartas com atenção.

Bom...para ( tentar) ilustrar isto tudo, uma carta do spaghetti do GEFS12z, que é basicamente uma carta de dispersão espacial de algumas linhas de geopotencial entre todos os membros do GEFS:








Entrando um pouco em coisas mais técnicas e complexas, temos agora a 8-10 dias uma MJO situada sob Africa e a transladar-se para o Indico, e no Atlantico uma tendencia para diminuição da convecção tropical.
Este padrão é compativel com a manutenção de um regime NAO- ( dorsal enfraquecida)  pelo menos nos proximos 8 dias.

Portanto, dada esta tendencia de sinóptica bloqueada, o mais provavel é que nos proximos dias os modelos estejam bastante instaveis, e haja sempre uma hipotese quer de "festa" quer de aborrecimento...tudo depende se no meio deste padrão de bloqueio nos calha o AA ou as depressões


----------



## Aurélio (27 Out 2012 às 10:38)

Bom dia,

Que temos a salientar hoje? O mesmo dos outros dias, ou seja, uma enorme indefinição dos modelos que não estão a lidar nada bem com este possível choque entre uma massa de ar quente e uma massa de ar frio, e tal situação provoca com que as divergências nos modelos sejam enormes neste  momento mesmo a 36 horas de distância ....

Por exemplo para Segunda Feira temos modelos que mostram uma frente fria vinda de Noroeste, e uma frente quente vinda de sudoeste. O resultado de tal situação é que nuns modelos dá prevalência á frente fria e afectaria essencialmente a norte e centro, e outros modelos colocam uma ciclogenese explosiva mesmo a oeste de Portugal devido ao choque de massas, e o resultado disso seria precipitação forte em especial na região centro.

O mesmo se passa na Madeira, basta ver a descritiva e a significativa para Segunda Feira, uma dá aguaceiros fracos e a outra chuva moderada.


Queria chamar a atenção para os Açores que neste momento ao contrário da Madeira que prevê chuva forte mas passageira, os Açores podem vir a ter pelo menos quase 48 horas de chuva forte quase continua, com a depressão mesmo em cima deles.

Bom mas isto está sempre a mudar e mais alterações surgirão mesmo a curto prazo.

Mas neste momento o foco encontra-se todo na Madeira e nos Açores em especial nos Açores.

PS: Ai se eu pudesse puxar aquela coisa gira na Terça Feira para aqui em vez de desaparecer tudo no mar entre a Madeira e Marrocos


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2012 às 10:39)

Bons dias, 

de momento o que parece mais " certo " e segundo o ECM  é o regresso da chuva em especial ao Norte e Centro já na próxima Terça-Feira dia 30:






Mais para a frente, e como o Stormy referiu, há a possibilidade de uma situação mais severa, com a passagem de uma frente muito activa, essa frente e também segundo o modelo seguido pelo IM, poderia deixar acumulados de 100 mm no Noroeste, ainda falta muito tempo, mas é uma  situação a acompanhar..







Para a mesma altura o GFS:


----------



## Aurélio (27 Out 2012 às 10:51)

O modelo Hirlam também indica essa ciclogénese mesmo a oeste de Portugal, ao fim do dia de Segunda Feira, o que provocaria chuva forte na Segunda Feira á noite.

Neste caso a região de Lisboa/Setubal/Ribatejo teria acumulados na ordem dos 30 mm em 6h !

EDIT: O GFS nesta run mantém que não se passa nada, e que teremos somente uns chuviscos !


----------



## David sf (27 Out 2012 às 11:05)

De facto existe uma enorme divergência entre a generalidade dos modelos para o início da semana que vem, uma modelação bastante complexa de uma possível interacção de um cavado ou cut-off que vem de norte e uma pequena perturbação que se origina do centro depressionário situado nos Açores.

A hipótese mais provável, e que vem a ser modelada de forma mais consistente pelo ECMWF e pelo GFS, aponta para a não existência dessa interacção, ficando o território continental português somente afectado pelo cavado de norte, que poderia até originar uma pequena ciclogénese junto à Galiza ou na Biscaia, e com a precipitação mais forte confinada às regiões do Norte (como se vê na carta que o Snifa postou anteriormente). Para mim este é o cenário mais provável.

Outra hipótese, modelada de forma algo extrema na run das 00z do GEM, mostra a tal interacção, que originaria uma ciclogénese mais forte e mais a sul (995 mbar em Lisboa), o que causaria fortes precipitações e bastante vento em todo o país, com maior incidência no Centro e no Sul, no dia 30, 3ª feira:











No longo prazo, como já referido pelo Stormy, a tendência é bastante clara, para a possibilidade de um evento severo, durante o fim de semana prolongado, ainda falta algum tempo para apurar pormenores, mas não nos devemos escapar a um fim de semana chuvoso, para se seguir uma provável positivização da NAO na semana seguinte, a anunciar um habitual verão de São Martinho.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Out 2012 às 13:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Que temos a salientar hoje? O mesmo dos outros dias, ou seja, uma enorme indefinição dos modelos que não estão a lidar nada bem com este possível choque entre uma massa de ar quente e uma massa de ar frio, e tal situação provoca com que as divergências nos modelos sejam enormes neste  momento mesmo a 36 horas de distância ....
> 
> ...



Mais uma vez parece haver condições para muito mais precipitação logo após a fronteira e para toda a baía de Cádiz. Ainda está tudo muito indefinido mesmo a 3/4 dias por isso só nos resta aguardar.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Out 2012 às 13:48)

trovoadas disse:


> Mais uma vez parece haver condições para muito mais precipitação logo após a fronteira e para toda a baía de Cádiz. Ainda está tudo muito indefinido mesmo a 3/4 dias por isso só nos resta aguardar.



Sim é verdade e o IM já actualizou e mete somente uns chuviscos para aqui na Segunda e Terça ....

Acabei de consultar a AEMET, e mete grande parte do centro de acção na Andaluzia espanhola, mais provavelmente na região de Cadiz e Estreito pelo menos durante os primeiros dias da semana !

Mas já vi isto melhor em termos de precipitação ....

Ainda não foi este mês que o Algarve teve *de forma geral* precipitação acima da média .....


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Out 2012 às 15:08)

stormy disse:


> Há algumas mudanças sim..
> 
> Até 2f de manhã mantem-se a ideia de tempo frio , dada a época, e vento de leste seco.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde Caro Stormy,

Parece que na próxima semana existe alguma possibilidade de vermos o elemento branco nos pontos mais altos do Norte (Gerês, Cabreira, Amarela) desde que haja precipitação.... Este sábado a neve visitou vários países de forma muito precoce com essa massa de ar frio de origem polar. De referir que a neve apareceu a cotas inferiores a 150m em algumas zonas de: França, Alemanha, Bélgica.

Bom Fim de Semana a todos.

Cmps.


----------



## boneli (27 Out 2012 às 18:50)

Segundo a ultima saida do GFS a partir de Terça e durante quase toda a semana teremos o regresso da chuva a ver se a média do mês de Outubro é atingida pelo menos nas regiões que ainda não chegaram lá.
Dia 30,31 e 1 serão os melhores dias..dai para a frente prefiro não comentar mas tudo indica mais  .

A ver vamos.

Continuação de um bom fim de semana!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2012 às 21:06)

Mas que grande confusão nos modelos. O GFS na saída das 12 em termos de precipitação cortou quase toda no sul. O ECM mudou na saída das 12 e retirou grande parte da precipitação para o norte, mas para mim é o modelo melhor em termos de precipitação, embora passe a sul do Algarve, mas ainda muita indefinição. O GEM também coloca bastante precipitação no sul.

O Hirlam está muito bom. Tanto o Hirlam como o ECM colocam uma pequena ciclogenese a oeste do Porto mais ou menos, na 2ªfeira à noite, embora o Hirlam mostre a depressão com 1003 mb, o ECM cava mais e coloca nos 1000 mb.

Por isso, fazer uma previsão do estado do tempo sem falhas é muito complicado, nunca vi tanta confusão nos modelos, só espero que o GFS não tenha razão, porque é o pior modelo neste momento.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Out 2012 às 23:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas que grande confusão nos modelos. O GFS na saída das 12 em termos de precipitação cortou quase toda no sul. O ECM mudou na saída das 12 e retirou grande parte da precipitação para o norte, mas para mim é o modelo melhor em termos de precipitação, embora passe a sul do Algarve, mas ainda muita indefinição. O GEM também coloca bastante precipitação no sul.
> 
> O Hirlam está muito bom. Tanto o Hirlam como o ECM colocam uma pequena ciclogenese a oeste do Porto mais ou menos, na 2ªfeira à noite, embora o Hirlam mostre a depressão com 1003 mb, o ECM cava mais e coloca nos 1000 mb.
> 
> Por isso, fazer uma previsão do estado do tempo sem falhas é muito complicado, nunca vi tanta confusão nos modelos, só espero que o GFS não tenha razão, porque é o pior modelo neste momento.



E pensava eu que esta run ia ajudar a mostrar consonância nos modelos mas afinal lançou foi mais confusão ainda quer no curto, quer no médio, quer no longo prazo.
Enfim acho que nem vale a pena dizer mais nada, é que tem sido assim desde o dia 1 de Setembro. Terá isto alguma coisa a ver com a existência anormal de depressões de origem tropical  por estas bandas ?
É que nem a 48 horas se consegue fazer uma previsão .... fonix
Amanhã logo digo qualquer coisa .....

PS: O Hirlam e o GEM estão excelentes !


----------



## icewoman (27 Out 2012 às 23:56)

Aurélio disse:


> E pensava eu que esta run ia ajudar a mostrar consonância nos modelos mas afinal lançou foi mais confusão ainda quer no curto, quer no médio, quer no longo prazo.
> Enfim acho que nem vale a pena dizer mais nada, é que tem sido assim desde o dia 1 de Setembro. Terá isto alguma coisa a ver com a existência anormal de depressões de origem tropical  por estas bandas ?
> É que nem a 48 horas se consegue fazer uma previsão .... fonix
> Amanhã logo digo qualquer coisa .....



Aurélio tambem acho que as previsoes de chuva para a RAM apesar de ja estarmos em alerta amarelo diminuiram face ao que estava anteriormente previsto , que seria muita mas muita precipitacao


----------



## Aurélio (28 Out 2012 às 08:53)

A esta saida do Hirlam eu apenas podia chamar á imagem: Hirlam_ta_doido





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## icewoman (28 Out 2012 às 10:07)

Aurélio disse:


> A esta saida do Hirlam eu apenas podia chamar á imagem: Hirlam_ta_doido
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bom dia
esta imagem refere-se a que dia?


----------



## jonhfx (28 Out 2012 às 10:10)

icewoman disse:


> Bom dia
> esta imagem refere-se a que dia?



31 de Outubro


----------



## boneli (28 Out 2012 às 10:23)

Bom dia!!!
Bem quem olha para essa imagem, digamos que se fosse acontecer teria que haver alguns cuidados a nivel da proteção civil!
Estive a ver o GFS e ECM e não são tão acentuados como o Hirlam.
Tendo em conta que não falta assim tanto tempo, amanhã talvez teremos as coisas mais bem definidas e veremos qual vencerá  .
Básicamente que venha chuva que é o mais importante.

Continuação de um bom Domingo.


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Out 2012 às 10:33)

boneli disse:


> Bom dia!!!
> Bem quem olha para essa imagem, digamos que se fosse acontecer teria que haver alguns cuidados a nivel da proteção civil!
> Estive a ver o GFS e ECM e não são tão acentuados como o Hirlam.
> Tendo em conta que não falta assim tanto tempo, amanhã talvez teremos as coisas mais bem definidas e veremos qual vencerá  .
> ...



Alguns cuidados? Era uma situação bastante perigosa, um grande candidato a uma das maiores tempestades de vento e de mar das últimas décadas! A afectar directamente áreas cujas costas não estão tão habituadas a grandes ondulações, como o Algarve, Sesimbra ou a linha do Estoril... 

Mas, por agora *apenas* o Hirlam coloca esta ciclogenese explosiva, considero *muitíssimo pouco provável* a sua concretização.

Cumprimentos


----------



## trovoadas (28 Out 2012 às 11:31)

Das duas uma, ou os outros estão todos errados, ou o hirlam variou de vez.

Bom, GFS e ECM estão praticamente idênticos nos valores de precipitação e na depressão que se formará na Segunda/Terça-feira, em que grande parte da precipitação ficará no Norte e depois em toda a região central Espanhola até ao interior da Andaluzia, podendo as regiões fronteiriças de um modo geral ver mais precipitação do que grande parte do país. Basicamente a precipitação entraria pelo Norte e desceria de Noroeste para Sueste fazendo um movimento progressivo para oeste à medida que avançaria para sueste, o que se traduz na descrição que fiz acima.

Quanto ao Hirlam, com a sua previsão "fantabulástica", de um modo geral teríamos mais de 50mm na terça feira e isto porque fica no limite de previsão... 

O mais certo e o que provavelmente acontecerá é a previsão avançada pelos dois principais modelos e que de um modo geral se traduzirá em alguma chuva moderada no Norte e Centro do país e que será fraca em boa parte do sul. Depois é aguardar pelo fim de semana.


----------



## figueira (28 Out 2012 às 11:43)

Bom dia amigos gostava que se poderem ajudar nos estado do tempo para procimas horas dias na ilha da madeira visto estar uma descrepancia nos modelos e alguns com muita chuva outros menos. se me poderem ajudar agradecia .
um bom domingo para todos os elementos deste forum


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2012 às 12:16)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Alguns cuidados? Era uma situação bastante perigosa, um grande candidato a uma das maiores tempestades de vento e de mar das últimas décadas! A afectar directamente áreas cujas costas não estão tão habituadas a grandes ondulações, como o Algarve, Sesimbra ou a linha do Estoril...
> 
> Mas, por agora *apenas* o Hirlam coloca esta ciclogenese explosiva, considero *muitíssimo pouco provável* a sua concretização.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Pois...eu não considero tão pouco provavel assim....a ciclogenese de Dez/09 tambem era pouquissimo pouco provavel e nenhum modelo a viu...

Neste caso temos uma autentica bomba relógio...uma depressão anormalmente intensa e com ar anormalmente frio na Europa, e um fluxo anormalmente quente e humido de SW associado a uma depressão nos Açores e a uma dorsal Atlantica muito enfraquecida pela fase da MJO que actualmente está a causar uma diminuição da convecção tropical.

A juntar a isso temos um temporal histórico nos EUA, e essa tempestade pode muito bem manter um bloqueio a oeste dos Açores incentivando a que nas proximidades da PI mergulhem cavados sobre toda aquela mistura explosiva de ar tropical a sul e ar polar a norte...

É sem duvida algo a acompanhar com cuidado...

::::::::::::::::::

Para já, olhos postos na RAA, que nas proximas 72h serão afectados por chuva intensa, vento e nucleos convectivos bem desenvolvidos que e principio poderão evoluir em SCM´s com risco de algumas rajadas de vento e chuva forte continuada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2012 às 12:55)

Com tanta reviravolta nos modelos, nem sei o que se vai passar, mas seria uma pena, quando estão reunidas as condições para um bom evento, ele passar ao lado. A ver se não passa tudo para a Espanha, desde de Setembro é vê-las a irem para a Espanha. 

Eu continuo a ter a opinião que o ECM está melhor que o GFS. Para os dias 2, 3 e 4 está genial, mas isto, nem para amanhã ainda está certo, quanto mais a seguir ao dia 1.  Ai aguenta coração aguenta que com sorte ainda vai tudo para a Espanha.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Out 2012 às 16:04)

Como era óbvio .... nesta run o Hirlam foi atrás dos outros modelos de escala global dado que aquilo que mostrava não fazia * qualquer sentido *.

Venha de lá essa chuva fraca .... ou moderada !


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Out 2012 às 18:10)

Aurélio disse:


> Como era óbvio .... nesta run o Hirlam foi atrás dos outros modelos de escala global dado que aquilo que mostrava não fazia * qualquer sentido *.
> 
> Venha de lá essa chuva fraca .... ou moderada !



Aínda bem!


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2012 às 19:00)

*Analise detalhada RAA 3f-*

A partir das 00h locais de 3f e até ás 00h de 4f espera-se nos Açores um evento de precipitação significativo.

A sul das ilhas teremos uma depressão na qual circula ar tropical, bastante instavel.
A norte, um anticiclone transporta ar frio e relativamente seco.

A região de fronteira entre as duas massas de ar estará sobre os Açores, numa linha de leste para oeste basicamente sobre todas as ilhas...o parametro de frontogenese aos 850hpa, que indica onde há regiões onde colidem as massas de ar, está bastante elevado sobre todas as ilhas, pelo que se induz que se trata de uma frente bem marcada onde há uma colisão activa e forçamento convectivo nos niveis baixos e médios.

Em altura o modelo coloca muita divergencia aos 300hpa, alinhada na vertical com a região de convergencia ( colisão ) nos niveis baixos, pelo que é possivel a manutenção por longos periodos de tempo de movimentos verticais intensos.

Por fim, o shear será fraco a moderado, e o CAPE tambem tenderá a não ser muito alto pois o ar mais frio em altura estará mais a sul onde tambem há mais calor á superficie, no entanto penso que estes parametros serão compensados pelo forçamento dinamico que referi acima, e pela tendencia de que algum do ar muito energetico acabe por ser empurrado para norte ao longo da frente devido ao efeito de "sucção" causado pelo favorecimento dinamico dos movimentos convectivos.

*Resumindo*

Os maiores riscos deste evento são grandes quantidades de chuva em curto espaço de tempo ( até 80-100mm/3h), especialmente associada á passagem de alguns nucleos convectivos que se podem organizar em sistemas mesoescalares (SCM).
Tambem poderá ocorrer vento forte, de leste e sueste, com rajadas que poderão atingir localmente 80-100km.h.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Out 2012 às 19:06)

ferreira5 disse:


> Aínda bem!



Boa noite Caro ferreira5,

Nas próximas 48horas o elemento branco deve entrar em grande na nossa querida Sanabria..... 

Estou curioso de ver o que vai acumular a partir dos 2000m de altitude.....

Espero ter feedback da tua parte desde Bragança.

Cmps.


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2012 às 19:22)

*Analise detalhada RAM 2f-6f-*

A oeste da RAM temos uma depressão, com uma grande quantidade de ar tropical instavel na sua circulação e ar frio e altura, gerando CAPE elevado especialmente nas imediaçõe do centro.
A leste, uma região anticiclonica deverá prevalecer sobre o norte de Africa.

Ente as duas espera-se que haja o fortalecimento do jet subtropical aos 300-200hpa, e á superficie, ocorrerá alguma convergencia entre os fluxos de SW associados á depressão e os de SE ligados ao Anticiclone ( shear vertical forte).

Ao longo da semana as condições são razoaveis para o aparecimento de linhas convectivas, que podem ser por vezes moderadas, com risco de chuva forte até 20-50mm/3h e algumas rajadas de vento até 40-60km.h.

A presença de ar muito humido deverá em conjunto com a orografia gerar precipitação fraca a moderada e pressistente especialmente nas serrras.

Há condições em alguns momentos para a ocorrencia de algumas trovoadas mais fortes, que dado o perfil de rotação do vento com a altura e um forte fluxo em altura  poderiam gerar alguma tromba de agua/tornado ou vento mais forte...mas para já não tenho muita confiaça nesta ultima parte dado que os modelos tambem veem alguma convergencia em altura associada ao jet, que poderá ajudar a limitar a possibilidade de eventos severos.

*Resumindo:*

Esta semana na RAM será marcada por tempo instavel, associado á passagem de alguns nucelos/linhas convectivas que poderão ser por vezes moderadas a fortes.

De um modo geral a possibilidade de algum evento severo é bastante baixa.

Os maiores riscos prendem-se com a chuva, que poderá ser por vezes 
moderada a forte e continua, o que dada a condição dos solos devido aos incendios poderá causar alguma derrocada ou deslisamento nas vertentes mais ingremes.


----------



## icewoman (28 Out 2012 às 23:59)

Stormy boa noite,

Nesta ultima run a depressao passa a norte da RAM em vez do Sul como previam anteriormente.

Dá a sensação de que diminiu a precipitaçao.


----------



## stormy (29 Out 2012 às 09:54)

icewoman disse:


> Stormy boa noite,
> 
> Nesta ultima run a depressao passa a norte da RAM em vez do Sul como previam anteriormente.
> 
> Dá a sensação de que diminiu a precipitaçao.



Sim..torna-se defenitiva a ideia que a RAM levará com alguma instabilidade, com periodos de chuva que poderão ser fortes, mas que não inspiram assim tanta atenção...será uma situação normal.

Por outro lado, a situação para 6f-sab no continente tornou-se mais interessante, com o GFS a insistir numa ciclogenese a passar de SW para NE ao largo, transportando ar muito instavel e uma frente activa.

O ECMWF está muito confuso...ao que parece o GFS tem andado muito certinho e altamente confiavel, com o exemplo mais forte associado á tempestade Sandy nos EUA, que o GFS tem modelado muito correctamente e com melhor performance que o ECMWF.


----------



## rozzo (29 Out 2012 às 13:30)

Acumulações de precipitação até ao fim do dia de amanhã, segundo diversos modelos, com o Grupo Central a ser o que parece ter mais chances de apanhar com o pior, mas pode sempre acontecer isso ocorrer no mar.


*GFS*






*CMC*






*NAE*






*HIRLAM*






Vamos ainda aguardar as saídas da tarde, e depois claro, o que importa é o acompanhamento com os meios disponíveis de observação, portanto, olho no satélite, e _nowcasting_.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Out 2012 às 15:23)

Só para começar o IM que segue o ECM, indica chuva logo a partir da manhã ou inicio da tarde no litoral oeste sul, o que neste momento não acontece nada disso.
Para amanhã indicam chuva forte no Algarve até ao inicio da manhã, o que olhando aos modelos não vejo nada disso aqui para o Algarve, e por isso pago para ver essa chuva forte ( o GFS não mostra nada mais do uns meros chuviscos  para aqui ).

A região que para mim tem mais chances de ver chuva ao final do dia de hoje e no dia de amanhã será sempre a região Norte, amanhã e todos os dias que se seguem até ao dia de Sábado ...

No Continente os dias com maiores probabilidade de chover de forma algo mais generosa, será nos dias de Sexta e Sábado !

Após isso surge o AA ..... outra vez por tempo indeterminado !


----------



## Aurélio (29 Out 2012 às 15:52)

Aurélio disse:


> Só para começar o IM que segue o ECM, indica chuva logo a partir da manhã ou inicio da tarde no litoral oeste sul, o que neste momento não acontece nada disso.
> Para amanhã indicam chuva forte no Algarve até ao inicio da manhã, o que olhando aos modelos não vejo nada disso aqui para o Algarve, e por isso pago para ver essa chuva forte ( o GFS não mostra nada mais do uns meros chuviscos  para aqui ).
> 
> A região que para mim tem mais chances de ver chuva ao final do dia de hoje e no dia de amanhã será sempre a região Norte, amanhã e todos os dias que se seguem até ao dia de Sábado ...
> ...



-----------------------------------
EDIT: Nesta run pequenas alterações no que toca á precipitação, sendo que acho que o GFS carrega ainda mais na precipitação nos Açores, e também na Madeira e no sul de Portugal durante esta noite, mas somente ao nível de moderado.

No dia de Quarta também existe alguma possibilidade chuva no Algarve no final do dia, e também a norte no final do dia


----------



## icewoman (29 Out 2012 às 16:02)

Aurélio disse:


> -----------------------------------
> EDIT: Nesta run pequenas alterações no que toca á precipitação, sendo que acho que o GFS carrega ainda mais na precipitação nos Açores, e também na Madeira e no sul de Portugal durante esta noite, mas somente ao nível de moderado.
> 
> No dia de Quarta também existe alguma possibilidade chuva no Algarve no final do dia, e também a norte no final do dia





Na Madeira pelo que vi será no espaço de 3-6h que irá ocorrer precipitaçao forte. Parece ser de curta duraçao.


os meteogramas do GFS não atualizaram os valores?


Pode ainda haver alteraçoes nos modelos?


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Out 2012 às 19:08)

O boletim meteorológico da RTP 1, a meteorologista Paula Leitão referiu que a chuva poderá ser temporiamente forte no Algarve.

Aliás, a minha previsão que faço todos os domingos à noite e que publico todas as 2ªs feiras às 8 h da manhã também indica isso.



> Dia 30 (3ªfeira) - Céu muito nublado com abertas a partir da manhã. Vento moderado de sudoeste rodando para noroeste. *Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros que podem ser fortes durante a madrugada e manhã.* Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.



Logo, o IM foi atrás de mim.  

Aliás, já ontem o ECM colocava cerca de 10 mm durante esta noite por aqui, esta saída das 12 do GFS coloca mais ou menos os 10 mm, ou seja, o GFS foi atrás do ECM.

4ª feira poderá chover fraco no Algarve, tanto o Hirlam como agora o ECM na saída das 12, coloca essa possibilidade em aberto. Quanto ao sábado ainda está tudo muito reticente e depois parece-me que vem o AA dar cabo disto, porque não deixará vir a depressão a sul dos Açores para cá.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Out 2012 às 20:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O boletim meteorológico da RTP 1, a meteorologista Paula Leitão referiu que a chuva poderá ser temporiamente forte no Algarve.
> 
> Aliás, a minha previsão que faço todos os domingos à noite e que publico todas as 2ªs feiras às 8 h da manhã também indica isso.
> 
> ...



A nivel da precipitação continua tudo mais ou menos na mesma, apenas o "puxamento" da depressão é que foi mais deslocado para leste, e basicamente na Sexta e Sábado quase toda a precipitação foi deslocada mais para sul.

Em relação á noite e madrugada de hoje aposto que vai para a Andaluzia !


----------



## trovoadas (29 Out 2012 às 21:32)

Aurélio disse:


> A nivel da precipitação continua tudo mais ou menos na mesma, apenas o "puxamento" da depressão é que foi mais deslocado para leste, e basicamente na Sexta e Sábado quase toda a precipitação foi deslocada mais para sul.
> 
> Em relação á noite e madrugada de hoje aposto que vai para a Andaluzia !



Também aposto o mesmo! o movimento da precipitação pelo radar é o típico movimento do "rasar a costa" e rumar para a Andaluzia. Algumas zonas do litoral poderão ver mais qualquer coisa com o surgimento de uma ou outra célula como de resto já se verificou e talvez mais para o sotavento.
Bom os 10mm já não era mau...


----------



## trovoadas (29 Out 2012 às 21:45)

Bom só para "refazer" o que disse no post anterior...esta última imagem de radar já mostra algo diferente e talvez não vá tudo tudo parar a Espanha...
Resta aguardar para ver se a precipitação não abre "Buraco" por aqui e segue o seu caminho lá mais para a frente.
Agora é seguir no respectivo seguimento


----------



## stormy (29 Out 2012 às 22:24)

*Analise detalhada RAM 3f-*

Os modelos defeniram melhor nas ultimas runs uma perturbação á superficie, associada a uma onda no jet em altura e a um afluxo de ar tropical instavel nos niveis baixos e médios.

Para o periodo entre as 04h e as 15h poderão ocorrer alguns aguaceiros intensos associados a nucleos convectivos.
Espera-se que alguns desses nucleos convectivos se possam organizar em linhas com o potencial para precipitação excessiva e algumas rajadas de vento.

Tambem dado o fortalecer do fluxo nos niveis baixos e médios o efeito orografico será faclitado, com chuva moderada nas zonas altas sob terreno inestabilizado devido aos incendios.

*Resumo:*

Dado que o CAPE não será muito forte nem o forçamento dinamico muito intenso, e com o shear em geral fraco a moderado, não se esperam riscos associados a tempo convectivo severo, embora algumas células possam talvez atingir alguma organização suficiente para gerar precipitação intensa e algum vento.

Os maiores riscos associados a este evento serão relacionados com a precipitação intensa.
Poderão ocorrer periodos de chuva forte até 80mm/3h, talvez mesmo superiores nas terras altas.


----------



## Rainstorm (29 Out 2012 às 22:39)

Andam a dizer que afinal por cá afinal já não vamos ter grande tempestade para o final da semana, mas os modelos também não previram a chuva intensa de hoje, ou seja está tudo muito incerto ainda!


----------



## Aurélio (29 Out 2012 às 22:51)

Rainstorm disse:


> Andam a dizer que afinal por cá afinal já não vamos ter grande tempestade para o final da semana, mas os modelos também não previram a chuva intensa de hoje, ou seja está tudo muito incerto ainda!



Onde é que em algum momento esteve prevista pelos modelos uma "grande tempestade" para o final da seman?

Onde é que algum dos membros aqui referiu que ia haver uma grande tempestade  no final da semana?

Ouve uma grande chuva intensa por aí, pois bem os modelos indicavam entre as 18h e as 24h de hoje chuva por aí, mas tou curioso por saber quanto choveu por aí


----------



## David sf (30 Out 2012 às 09:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Ouve uma grande chuva intensa por aí, pois bem os modelos indicavam entre as 18h e as 24h de hoje chuva por aí, mas tou curioso por saber quanto choveu por aí



Segundo o IM, cerca de 13 mm no Geofísico.

Nunca esteve modelada uma "grande tempestade" para o fim de semana, havia a hipótese de eventualmente a interacção da depressão polar do Atlântico Norte com o ar quente e húmido transportado de sudoeste ser mais forte, mas tal cenário está para já afastado.

De qualquer modo o ECMWF continua a prever grandes acumulados a sul do Tejo, cerca de 50 mm em dois dias, o GEM também prevê algo semelhante, o GFS mete tudo um pouco mais a norte, afectando a região centro com mais intensidade.


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2012 às 10:58)

David sf disse:


> Segundo o IM, cerca de 13 mm no Geofísico.
> 
> Nunca esteve modelada uma "grande tempestade" para o fim de semana, havia a hipótese de eventualmente a interacção da depressão polar do Atlântico Norte com o ar quente e húmido transportado de sudoeste ser mais forte, mas tal cenário está para já afastado.
> 
> De qualquer modo o ECMWF continua a prever grandes acumulados a sul do Tejo, cerca de 50 mm em dois dias, o GEM também prevê algo semelhante, o GFS mete tudo um pouco mais a norte, afectando a região centro com mais intensidade.



Boas, 

Pois bem, bem me parecia que o membro RainStorm estava a exagerar, e comparando com os outros locais á volta dele, não havia nada de extraordinário, que se pudesse salientar .... e aliás o que aconteceu estava previsto pelos modelos, embora localmente pudesse ter sido algo mais.
Em relação ao fim de semana, obviamente nunca esteve prevista uma grande tempestade, mas já agora em relação aos modelos a meu ver, penso que entre Sexta á tarde e Domingo de manhã, teremos várias "ondulações" de chuva, que fazendo um hibrido entre modelos eu diria que quem tem mais chances de bons acumulados será a região centro.
Uma situação a acompanhar .... com calma, e sem exageros !


----------



## stormy (30 Out 2012 às 14:58)

Boas..

Para 6f-Dom, no continente, estamos a prestar atenção á possibilidade de uma ciclogenese possivelmente forte ( 980-990hpa) que se deslocaria de SW para NE ao largo de Pt continental.

Esta ciclogenese está a uma "nesga" de se materializar..
Os modelos colocam um cavado complexo com varios maximos de vorticidade embebidos, a progredir na circulação do vortice polar que está na Europa N.

De sul, na circulação de uma depressão no Atlantico central, viria uma massa de ar tropical muito energético e humido ( Dew 19-21ºC, Theta-e>45-50ºC).

A posição do jet subtropical, fortalecido ao longo dos 35ºN, e do jet polar irão defenir onde há mais condições de divergencia em altura, shear, e forçamento dinamico.

Segundo alguns modelos, o jet polar desceria mesmo sobre a pluma tropical, fundindo-se com o jet subtropical.
Nessas condições perfeitas, sobre a PI gerar-se-ia um canal de outflow muito forte, associado a um forte lobo de divergencia em altura, que poderia mesmo desencadear uma ciclogenese explosiva ( ajudada pela colisão muito intensa das massas de ar nos niveis médios e baixos).

Para outros modelos, não ocorrerá essa coincidencia de factores positivos, e quanto muito teriamos uma frente a cruzar a PI, a que se associaria o transporte de ar quente vindo de SW, mas em menor escala.

Ainda estamos na fase em que qualquer cenário é possivel...e isso é visivel nas cartas de dispersão:

*GEFS06z, z500 médio e desvio padrão:*






Como se vê perfeitamente, há uma região de incerteza grande mesmo em cima da região de analise.


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2012 às 21:01)

Sinceramente não me parece nada que a interacção seja assim tanta entre as massas de ar, e muito menos me parece que cave abaixo dos 995 hpa.

Em relação aos modelos parece existir algum consenso entre modelos para que até Sexta exista alguma chuva na faixa extrema do Norte do país, e depois no dia de Sexta, teriamos chuva na região mais a norte e chuva depois mais a sul a partir do final da tarde, tornando-se generalizada no Sábado e confinada ao centro e sul do país na parte inicial de Domingo.

Contudo a durabilidade da situação, os locais mais afectados, e a persistência ou intermitência da precipitação ainda tem sofrido muitas oscilações, e por isso convém ir seguindo os modelos, pois acredito que nada está definido ...


----------



## cactus (1 Nov 2012 às 19:34)

2 dias sem posts ?? :S


----------



## supercell (1 Nov 2012 às 19:53)

> 2 dias sem posts ?? :S



Este é o seguimento de outubro, já existe o de novembro onde já houve vários post's.


----------



## cactus (1 Nov 2012 às 20:40)

supercell disse:


> Este é o seguimento de outubro, já existe o de novembro onde já houve vários post's.



Nunca me tinha acontecido , pensei que me iria aparecer o de Novembro automaticamente. Como é que vou para o Novembro ? Obrigado


----------



## supercell (1 Nov 2012 às 20:55)

> Como é que vou para o Novembro ? Obrigado



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...-do-tempo-modelos-novembro-2012-a-6793-2.html

Aqui, já vai na 2ª página.


----------

